# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria Bio-Tecnología  ¿Por qué SÍ, o por qué NO, transgénicos en el Perú?

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados usuarios y demás personas interesadas en aportar al debate: 
Publico este tema para que toda la información acerca del ingreso de transgénicos al Perú circule por aquí, por una cuestión de orden y para que sea más fácil para los peruanos poder encontrar información al respecto. 
Saquen sus propias conclusiones, y presionemos a nuestras autoridaes para que se haga lo que es mejor para el país y los peruanos. 
SaludosTemas similares: ¿Estás de acuerdo o no con el ingreso de transgénicos al Perú? Los transgenicos y la marca peru no se contraponen Plantón contra del ingreso de transgénicos al Perú Artículo: Acurio: Transgénicos no le añaden valor a la marca Perú Transgenicos en el peru

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Ponderar el razonamiento sobre los OGM: argumentos a favor...* 
Los argumentos a favor de la utilización de organismos genéticamente modificados en la agricultura comprenden:  *Los beneficios potenciales para la productividad agrícola*  *Mayor resistencia a los agentes externos:* si se pudiera dotar a los cultivos de mayor resistencia a las plagas, se reduciría el riesgo de las malas cosechas. Beneficios similares podrían derivar de una mayor resistencia a las presiones ambientales, tales como las heladas, el calor extremo o la sequía, aunque esto implicaría la manipulación de complejas combinaciones de genes y la aplicación de prácticas adecuadas de gestión de plagas, para evitar ejercer demasiada presión selectiva sobre la plaga.  *Alimentos básicos más nutritivos:* La introducción de genes en cultivos como el arroz y el trigo puede incrementar su valor alimenticio. Por ejemplo, en el arroz se introdujeron genes que producen el elemento precursor de la vitamina A. Gracias a ello, esta variedad denominada arroz dorado, contiene más vitamina A. Dado que más del 50 por ciento de la población mundial se alimenta de arroz, esta técnica podría ayudar a combatir la carencia de vitamina A, que es un grave problema en el mundo en desarrollo. Otros productos similares se encuentran en vías de preparación, con el fin de enriquecer los cultivos.  *Animales de granja más productivos:* por ejemplo, se podrían introducir genes en el ganado para incrementar la producción de leche.
Beneficios ambientales   *Producción de más cultivos alimentarios en menos tierras:* el incremento de la productividad generada por los OGM podría ahorrar a los agricultores del próximo siglo el uso de tantas tierras marginales.  *Los OGM podrían atenuar las repercusiones ambientales debidas a la producción de alimentos y a los procesos industriales:* la resistencia a las plagas y enfermedades, generada a través de la biotecnología moderna, podría reducir considerablemente la necesidad de aplicar sustancias químicas para proteger los cultivos. Pero esto ya es una realidad. Los agricultores están produciendo maíz, algodón y patatas que prescinden de la aplicación externa de un insecticida que contiene la bacteria Bacillus thuringiensis, porque esos cultivos producen su propio insecticida. Los científicos están creando árboles con menor contenido de lignina, sustancia endurecedora presente en las células de las plantas leñosas, que podrían reducir la necesidad de aplicar nocivas sustancias químicas para la producción de pulpa y de papel. Estos acontecimientos no sólo podrían reducir los efectos ambientales, sino mejorar la salud de los trabajadores agrícolas e industriales.   *Rehabilitación de tierras degradadas o menos fértiles:* extensas superficies agrícolas del mundo en desarrollo se han salinizado debido a la utilización de prácticas insostenibles de riego. La modificación genética podría producir variedades tolerantes a la sal. También se podrían mejorar o modificar algunas especies de árboles para incrementar su tolerancia a la sal y a la sequía. Si bien la investigación en este sector es avanzada, la tolerancia a la sal y a la sequía se obtienen a través de combinaciones genéticas muy complejas y tomará más tiempo obtener resultados positivos en este ámbito, a diferencia de la resistencia a los insecticidas y herbicidas que ya son una realidad.  *Rehabilitación biológica:* Otro de los logros podría ser la rehabilitación de tierras degradadas, mediante la producción de organismos destinados a recuperar los nutrientes y reconstituir la composición del suelo.  *Mejor conservación de los productos:* la modificación genética de la fruta y hortalizas puede atenuar el deterioro de las mismas durante el almacenamiento o el transporte hacia el mercado, lo cual propiciaría mejores oportunidades comerciales y reduciría el enorme desperdicio que se produce durante esas operaciones.  *Biocombustibles:* se podría producir materia orgánica para proporcionar energía. Los combustibles vegetales, o biomasa, tienen un enorme potencial energético. Por ejemplo, los desechos de la caña de azúcar y del sorgo pueden producir energía, sobre todo en las zonas rurales. Podrían producirse plantas con este fin específico. Además, podrían surgir otros productos imprevistos y útiles de enorme valor.  *Beneficios potenciales para la salud humana*  *Investigación de las enfermedades mediante la caracterización genética:* en la actualidad es posible establecer la identidad de las enfermedades que afectan a la vida animal y vegetal. Esta técnica permite al investigador identificar, de manera exacta, a un organismo específico, a través de la observación de sus características genéticas. Uno de los beneficios que aporta esta técnica consiste en que el personal veterinario puede establecer si un animal es portador de determinada enfermedad, o si sencillamente ha sido vacunado, lo cual evitaría el sacrificio de especímenes sanos.  *Vacunas y medicamentos:* al igual que las vacunas biotecnológicas para los seres humanos, experimentadas desde hace tiempo, también el uso de la biología molecular aplicada a la elaboración de vacunas y medicamentos para los animales está demostrando obtener buenos resultados, prometiendo grandes logros en el futuro. Actualmente se producen plantas, a partir de las cuales se crean vacunas, proteínas y otros productos farmaceúticos.  *Reconocimiento de genes alergénicos:* aunque existe preocupación por la transferencia de genes alergénicos (ver el ejemplo de la nuez del Brasil que figura en la lista de argumentos en contra de los OGM), la biología molecular también podría contribuir a caracterizar y eliminar los genes alergénicos. En efecto, el incidente de la nuez del Brasil permitió identificar a la proteína alergénica que dicha nuez contiene.  *Fuente: FAO, Marzo de 2003*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Ponderar el razonamiento sobre los OGM: argumentos en contra...*  
Los argumentos en contra de la utilización de los organismos genéticamente modificados en la agricultura comprenden:  *La posibilidad de que ejerzan efectos negativos en el medio ambiente.*  *Los genes pueden llegar a lugares imprevistos:* cuando los genes se "fugan", pueden transferirse a otros organismos de la misma especie y aún de especies distintas. Los genes introducidos en los organismos genéticamente modificados (OGM) no son una excepción, y la interacción puede ocurrir en el ámbito de los genes, las células, las plantas y el ecosistema. Por ejemplo, si los genes resistentes a los herbicidas llegaran a transferirse a la maleza, esto constituiría un grave problema. Hasta ahora, la investigación no ha llegado a producir conclusiones definitivas al respecto. Los científicos tienen opiniones diversas y con frecuencia su oposición es acerba. Pero existe un consenso científico, según el cual, una vez que estos organismos se difundan libremente, será imposible recuperar los genes o secuencias extrañas de ADN fugadas, cuya inocuidad siga sujeta a debate científico.  *Los genes pueden sufrir mutaciones que provoquen efectos perniciosos:* aún no se sabe si la inserción artificial de genes podría desestabilizar a los organismos, producir mutaciones, o hacer que el gen transferido no logre mantenerse estable en la planta en el curso de las generaciones. Todavía no existen conclusiones definitivas sobre este tema.  *Los genes «dormidos» podrían activarse accidentalmente y los genes activos podrían dejar de expresarse:* los organismos contienen genes que se activan en determinadas circunstancias, por ejemplo, al sufrir el ataque de agentes patógenos o en condiciones ambientales difíciles. Cuando se introduce un gen nuevo, también se introduce un gen "promotor" para activarlo, el cual podría activar un gen "dormido" en circunstancias no deseadas. Esto atañe en especial a los organismos que viven muchos años, como los árboles. A veces la expresión de los genes se "acalla" a causa de una interacción desconocida con el gen introducido.  *Interacción con poblaciones silvestres y locales:* Los OGM podrían competir o cruzarse con las especies no modificadas, por ejemplo en el caso de los peces de cría. Los cultivos genéticamente modificados podrían representar un problema para la biodiversidad agrícola, especialmente si se producen en los centros de origen de estos cultivos. Además, los cultivos genéticamente modificados podrían competir y llegar a sustituir a las variedades tradicionales y a los parientes silvestres que han evolucionado para adaptarse a las presiones ambientales. Por ejemplo, gracias a las variedades de patatas de América Latina fue posible poner remedio a la catastrófica plaga de la patata que asoló Irlanda en el decenio de 1840. Hoy estas variedades de plantas contribuyen a incrementar la tolerancia al clima y la resistencia contra las enfermedades. Si las variedades agrícolas genéticamente modificadas llegaran a sustituirlas, podrían perderse iremediablemente, pero este argumento también vale para las variedades mejoradas producidas con métodos convencionales.  *Impacto sobre las aves, los insectos y la biota del suelo:* otro problema importante sería la probabilidad de riesgos para las especies naturales que no son objeto de modificación genética mediante la biotecnología moderna, tales como las aves silvestres, los insectos polinizadores y los microorganismos del suelo. Nadie sabe a ciencia cierta qué repercusiones puede producir la corriente horizontal del polen genéticamente modificado en el aparato digestivo de las abejas, ni las secuencias genéticas nuevas de las plantas en los hongos y en las bacterias del herbario y el suelo. Además, se teme que la difusión de cultivos genéticamente modificados pueda producir resistencia en las poblaciones de insectos expuestas a esos cultivos. Se recomienda sembrar zonas de "refugio" con variedades susceptibles a los insectos, para atenuar el peligro de que éstos se vuelvan resistentes a causa de la difusión de cultivos que contienen OGM de Bt.  *Posibles efectos negativos en la salud humana*  *Transferencia de genes alergénicos:* estos genes podrían transmitirse accidentalmente a otras especies y producir reacciones peligrosas en las personas alérgicas. Por ejemplo, un gen alergénico de la nuez del Brasil se transfirió a una variedad transgénica de soya. Sin embargo, la presencia del gen fue descubierta durante una fase de experimentación y la soya no salió al mercado.  *Presencia de organismos genéticamente modificados en la cadena alimentaria:* los productos genéticamente modificados ya se han manifestado en la cadena alimentaria. Por ejemplo, la variedad de maíz GM Starlink, destinada a la elaboración de forrajes, se utilizó accidentalmente en productos para el consumo humano. Si bien no se demostró que el maíz Starlink fuera peligroso para las personas, sería necesario aplicar estrictas medidas de control industrial para evitar situaciones similares en el futuro.  *Transferencia de resistencia a los antibióticos:* los genes que proporcionan resistencia a los antibióticos se introducen en los OGM en calidad de "marcadores" para indicar que la transferencia genética tuvo lugar. Sin embargo, existe la preocupación de que estos "genes marcadores" puedan volverse resistentes a los antibióticos. Este método ha sido modificado recientemente a fin de utilizar genes marcadores que no hagan incurrir en riesgos para la salud o el medio ambiente.  *Potenciales efectos socioeconómicos*  *Agricultores y campesinos podrían perder el acceso al material vegetal:* el sector privado predomina en la investigación biotecnológica del sector agrícola y existe la preocupación de que unas cuantas empresas dominen este mercado, provocando consecuencias negativas para los campesinos y pequeños agricultores en todo el mundo. Los campesinos tendrán que pagar la adquisición de semillas a las empresas que detentan patentes de ciertos procedimientos de modificación genética específicos, no obstante esas variedades comerciales de cultivos fueran obtenidas a partir de material genético originario de los campos mismos de los agricultores. Hay quienes sostienen que el acuerdo de la Organización Mundial del Comercio sobre Aspectos de los derechos de propiedad intelectual relacionados con el comercio (ADPIC) fomenta esta situación, si bien el acuerdo permita proteger las prácticas campesinas tradicionales. Además, el nuevo Tratado Internacional sobre los Recursos Fitogenéticos para la Alimentación y la Agricultura reconoce las contribuciones que los campesinos han aportado a la conservación y utilización de los recursos fitogenéticos en el curso del tiempo y para las generaciones futuras. El Tratado establece un marco internacional para reglamentar el acceso a los recursos fitogenéticos, así como un mecanismo para la distribución de los beneficios derivados de su utilización.  *Los derechos de propiedad intelectual podrían demorar la investigación:* la propiedad privada de los productos y los procesos biotecnológicos podría impedir a los investigadores del sector público acceder a ese conocimiento, provocando así repercusiones negativas, mucho mayores en los países en desarrollo, en donde prácticamente no existen iniciativas privadas de investigación. Además, la mayor parte de estos países no protegen a sus productos y métodos biotecnológicos mediante patentes. Dado que las patentes tienen alcance nacional, el ingreso de los productos biotecnológicos amparados por derechos de propiedad intelectual podría ser impedido en aquellos mercados externos en donde rige la protección a través de patentes.  *Repercusiones de las tecnologías «Terminator»:* aunque este tipo de tecnología sigue en proceso de elaboración y aún no se ha comercializado, si esto llegara a ocurrir, su utilización impediría al cultivo en cuestión reproducirse a partir de su propia semilla al año siguiente, lo cual significa que los campesinos no podrían guardar semillas para sembrarlas durante la siguiente estación. Algunos observadores consideran que esta tecnología también denominada sistema de protección tecnológica, podría tener la ventaja de impedir el cruzamiento externo de semillas genéticamente modificadas.   *Fuente: FAO, Marzo de 2003*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Biotecnología agrícola: ¿servirá de algo? *   _Los instrumentos modernos ofrecen nuevas oportunidades, pero ¿cuáles riesgos conllevan y quiénes serán los beneficiarios?_  
La intervención del ser humano en la mejora de los cultivos, árboles, ganado y pesca no es una novedad. Desde hace milenios, los ecotipos y las especies más productivas, mejor adaptadas o de particular utilidad, han sido objeto de mejoramiento, cruzamiento y selección. 
Hoy existe una serie de técnicas nuevas de gran potencial, capaces de complementar las prácticas de mejoramiento tradicionales. Por ejemplo, algunas de ellas permiten propagar el material vegetativo en tubos de ensayo para protegerlo de las enfermedades, así como producir reactivos más sensibles y específicos para diagnosticar las enfermedades de las plantas, el ganado y los peces, a través del cultivo de tejidos y células. Gracias a otros métodos, llamados moleculares, los científicos pueden conocer la distribución del genoma completo de cualquier organismo, "lectura" molecular que permite seleccionar las plantas y los animales que presentan las características más convenientes, permitiendo así ahorrar tiempo y recursos valiosos. 
La biotecnología moderna también cuenta con una variedad de instrumentos para introducir o eliminar un gen o determinados genes para producir plantas, animales y microorganismos con nuevas características. Este tipo de manipulación se denomina «ingeniería genética» y su producto son los organismos genéticamentes modificados (OGM). La biotecnología tradicional y la moderna producen plantas, animales y microorganismos cuyas combinaciones de genes no hubieran podido producirse sin la intervención humana. Hay que destacar que la biotecnología tiene toda una serie de técnicas y productos, y que los OGM son sólo uno de ellos. 
«Dado que cada vez hay menos tierras disponibles para la agricultura, las técnicas modernas de la biotecnología podrían complementar y mejorar la eficacia de los métodos tradicionales de selección y mejoramiento para incrementar la producción agrícola», afirma Mahmoud Solh, titular de la Dirección de Producción y Protección Vegetal, de la FAO.   *Entonces ¿cuál es la novedad?*  
Se puede producir una planta o un animal resistente a determinada enfermedad con un programa «tradicional» de mejoramiento, es decir, mediante cruzamiento con variedades afines, selección y nuevo cruzamiento, o bien a través de la ingeniería genética, mediante la introducción de un gen que proporcione resistencia. Si bien ambos métodos darán lugar a productos con resistencia a las enfermedades, sólo el segundo de ellos producirá un OGM. La novedad estriba en que los científicos son capaces de desentrañar el genoma para observar los genes de determinado organismo, y a continuación aprovechar esa información para modificar ese organismo, e incluso transferirle genes de otro organismo muy lejano en la escala de la evolución. Ahí es donde nace la polémica. 
La Declaración de la FAO sobre la biotecnología dice: «La FAO reconoce que la ingeniería genética puede contribuir a incrementar la producción y productividad en la agricultura, silvicultura y pesca. Puede dar lugar a mayores rendimientos en tierras marginales de países donde actualmente no se pueden cultivar alimentos suficientes para alimentar a sus poblaciones... No obstante, la FAO reconoce también que existe preocupación debido a los riesgos potenciales que plantean algunos aspectos de la biotecnología. Tales riesgos pueden clasificarse en dos categorías fundamentales: los efectos en la salud humana y de los animales y las consecuencias ambientales». 
Estos instrumentos nuevos brindan oportunidades nuevas para resolver problemas agrícolas que las técnicas tradicionales no han podido solucionar. Los productos genéticamente modificados suelen ser creados y utilizados con fines comerciales de gran escala y en muy pocas ocasiones los pequeños agricultores se han visto beneficiados con esta tecnología.  
Los artículos de esta sección tienen el cometido de ofrecer al lector no especializado, información general sobre la ingeniería genética en la agricultura: en qué consiste, cómo se está utilizando y cómo podría utilizarse en el futuro, sus posibles beneficios y riesgos. Si usted todavía no conoce este tema, se recomienda que lea las páginas en el orden indicado en la columna de la derecha. Las personas que deseen profundizar en el tema pueden consultar el sitio de la FAO sobre biotecnología.   *Fuente: FAO, Marzo de 2003*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

A continuación, un videíto del 2008 donde aparcen el Presidente de la Repúbica y el Ex-Ministro de Agricultura, Ismael Benavides -hoy Ministro de Economía-, reunidos con ejecutivos de Monsanto. Data del 25 de junio del 2008. 
No me consta que dichas personas -desconocidas para mí- sean efectivamente ejecutivos de Monsanto. Si la información es falsa, por favor háganmelo saber para borrar el video de este tema.    
Saludos

----------


## benjamin jara

> Estimados usuarios y demás personas interesadas en aportar al debate: 
> Publico este tema para que toda la información acerca del ingreso de transgénicos al Perú circule por aquí, por una cuestión de orden y para que sea más fácil para los peruanos poder encontrar información al respecto. 
> Saquen sus propias conclusiones, y presionemos a nuestras autoridaes para que se haga lo que es mejor para el país y los peruanos. 
> Saludos

 La combinacion y recombinacion de genes ha estado ocurriendo en la naturaleza hace millones de anos es por eso tenemos tanta variabilidad de especies animales y vegetales..luego el hombre en su afan de seguir mejorando acelero algo con los cruzamientos artificiales y asi continuando hemos llegado a decifrar mapas geneticos lo cual hoy en dia nos permite manipular esos genes artificialmente para obtener los beneficios que se han indicado en esta parte..No debemos temer, al contrario los transgenicos seran la revolucion verde del siglo XXI. Quisiera ser mas ampli pero no puedo en un forum como este..Solo les recomiendo leer el libro de Pamela C.Ronal. titulado:Tomorrow's Table:Organic Farming,Genetics, and the Future of Food.
Gracias..Benjamin Jara Pantigozo

----------


## benjamin jara

Un ejemplo de lo indicado es el maiz, en sus origenes el maiz llamado Teocinte..era una pequena espiga con granos diminutos, sin embargo a travez de millones de anos o miles de anos, fue cambiando sus caracteristicas y con la intervencion del hombre se logro el maiz que hoy en dia tenemos, de granos grandes, de variados colores y con una alta calidad nutritiva. Ahora con los conocimientos geneticos que tenemos podremos aun mejorarlo mas introduciendole o quitandole los genes que no son deseables.... Muchas gracias..Benjamin Jara Pantigozo

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> No debemos temer, al contrario los transgenicos seran la revolucion verde del siglo XXI. Quisiera ser mas ampli pero no puedo en un forum como este..Solo les recomiendo leer el libro de Pamela C.Ronal. titulado:Tomorrow's Table:Organic Farming,Genetics, and the Future of Food.
> Gracias..Benjamin Jara Pantigozo

 Estimado Benjamín:  
Espero que no te moleste mi ironía, pero... ¡gracias por decirlo!... Ahora sí estamos bien tranquilos  :Stick Out Tongue: ... 
Si se trata de un tema tan importante para la vida humana, para el país y para los peruanos, por qué no se puede ser "más amplio en un forum como éste"; que precisamente facilita el acceso a la información de todos los peruanos -aunque no todo puedan acceder-... ¿O prefieres un seminario de 300 personas para desarrollar tus puntos de vista? 
Yo también invierto mi tiempo para opinar, casi siempre "pensado lo que digo", y no "diciendo lo que pienso"; por lo que te sugiero que le dediques algo de tu tiempo a intercambiar información que pueda ser útil para esclarecer el tema. 
Ya sabemos todos la postura de uno y otra lado; lo que queremos son los resultados de los estudios o investigaciones que se han realizado en el Perú acerca del tema; a qué conclusiones se ha llegado; quiénes han sido los encargados de realizar las investigaciones a nivel nacional -teniendo en cuenta la diversidad de zonas ecológicas, sus especies nativas, y la realidad socio-económica de su población; quiénes han financiado esas investigaciones; y específicamente, en qué se están basando nuestras autoridades para asegurarnos lo que todos los promotores de los OGM's nos dicen acerca de ellos... ¿Cuáles son sus fuentes y estudios específicos?... para que todos podamos evaluar el "comprometido" criterio de quienes han dado carta libre a los transgénicos en época de elecciones y "escondiendo" la noticia a través del los medios del Estado -y no del gobierno-. 
Creo que ya saben muchos que yo voy a votar viciado en las siguientes elecciones, pero quiero compartir con ustedes lo que dijera hace 5 años y que ahora viene como anillo al dedo: "Dependerá de Alan García, que Ollanta Humala no sea el próximo presidente del Perú"... Así que me permito decirle al Presidente de la República, ¡que Ud. ya dio su voto!... A eso le llamo yo un político de pies a cabeza, que precisamente no sabe nada de política... ¡APARTE DE MENTIR! :Mad:  
Saludos; y gracias por participar del debate.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

A continuación les dejo la "manzana de la discordia"...

----------

owo

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

El tema de los transgénicos puede ser muy revolucionario, tanto como en su momento lo fue la "revolución verde". Monsanto y sus representantes se matarán diciendo que instituciones y científicos de prestigio están a favor, y por otra parte un gran grupo de productores y otros científicos se han opuesto.   *Conclusión 1: Faltan mas estudios concluyentes y no hay consenso, por tanto la prepotencia corporativa no puede presionarnoa a aceptar algo que no nos genera confianza . ELLO ESTAN V E N D I E N D O su producto, no haciendonos un favor, por tanto al vendedor le pagan por vender, al diablo con la biodiversidad.* 
Una cosa es que el maíz haya evolucionado y el hombre haya seleccionado y cruzado. Otra cosa es insertarle genes.  *Conclusión 2: no es lo mismo cruzamiento o hibridación que "MANIPULACION GENETICA"* 
Los intereses ocultos y los contubernios de los grupos de poder por el ansiado dinero son mas grandes que la vocación de verdadero servicio  *Conslusión 3:  uno baila al son que le tocan*  
Saben que???? les diré algo .. la lucha puede demorar , retrasar el ingreso, pero de una u otra manera estos grandes monopolios verán como ingresan su PRODUCTO. Al menos quedemonos con el consuelo de decirle a nuestros hijos cuando veamos (Dios no quiera) los efectos de estos transgénicos en nuestro medio ambiente que en su momento supimos decir no a intereses ocultos 
Saludos cordiales

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados usuarios: 
Comparto con ustedes el "PROTOCOLO DE CARTAGENA SOBRE SEGURIDAD DE LA BIOTECNOLOGÍA"...

----------


## kscastaneda

> La combinacion y recombinacion de genes ha estado ocurriendo en la naturaleza hace millones de anos es por eso tenemos tanta variabilidad de especies animales y vegetales..luego el hombre en su afan de seguir mejorando acelero algo con los cruzamientos artificiales y asi continuando hemos llegado a decifrar mapas geneticos lo cual hoy en dia nos permite manipular esos genes artificialmente para obtener los beneficios que se han indicado en esta parte..No debemos temer, al contrario los transgenicos seran la revolucion verde del siglo XXI. Quisiera ser mas ampli pero no puedo en un forum como este..Solo les recomiendo leer el libro de Pamela C.Ronal. titulado:Tomorrow's Table:Organic Farming,Genetics, and the Future of Food.
> Gracias..Benjamin Jara Pantigozo

 Bien por la clase, te digo : 
* Manipular genes, mezclar especies diferentes = Crear nuevos productos aunque parezcan lo que parezcan ya son otra cosa y como tal segregan ciertas sustancias que solo se sabrán con investigación.
* Lo que tenemos por ahora y contundente es el tema de las alergías y afecciones a orgános en animales y seres humanos; tal como lo dijera la Presidente de la asociación médica en Conveagro.
* La revolución verde = inicio de todos los problemas para el agricultor = oxidación = putrefacción = más plagas y enfermedades. Debería llamarse Revolución agricultor dame todo tu dinero, hipotecame tus tierras y ahora alquila tierras porque los únicos que se llenan los bolsillos son los que los venden los fertilizantes sinteticos y los agroquimicos. 
No a los transgenicos que atentan contra nuestra biodiversidad, contra nuestras familias, con la independencia y la libertad de cultivar nuestras semillas; Perú es un país muy rico y biodiverso NO NECESITAMOS PORQUERIAS.

----------


## Juan Brenner

Chequear punto de viste de Gastón Acurio. http://diariocorreo.pe/nota/6088/gas...sidad-peruana/

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados usuarios: 
A continuación comparto con ustedes un documento "Transgénicos: Lo que está en juego", publicado por Consumers International. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
A continuación comparto con todos un documento pro transgénico escrito por Ernesto Bustamante, Decano del Colegio de Biólogos. 
También comparto con ustedes un gracioso extracto de video, donde aparentemene el Sr. Bustamante se contradice ante un documento presentado por la Dra. Luna. Saludos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Comparto con ustedes un documento que me llegó a mi correo sobre el caso del algodón transgénico en Colombia, que cada vez más confirma mis sospechas sobre el tema de los transgénicos. Hace tiempo que veo "el gato encerrado" en este tema, pero cada día me convenzo más que mis dudas, sospechas y preocupaciones, son justificadas... aunque el 99% de mi familia -que son o van a ser Ing. Agrónomos- me tilden de "bruto". 
Les cuento que yo soy quien les digo "brutos" e "irresponsables" a ellos -en su cara por si acaso- por chuparse la pepa del mango con tanta facilidad, y ceder tan fácilmente a las estrategias de ventas de Monsanto y compañía. Me parece que la opinión de mi padre es la que dirige las reflexiones de casi todos ellos con respecto al tema, pero debo decir que mi hermano Benjamín es otro defensor aférrimo de los transgénicos que tiene influencia en ellos, y es éste útimo el que está "seguro" que quienes nos oponemos al ingreso de los trangénicos -hoy en día y como están dadas las condiciones- "somos unos ignorantes y no sabemos nada del tema"... ¡Pero esa es la soberbia que me insta a seguir peleando por lo que creo es más justo para los peruanos!... aunque no sepa nada de agricultura. 
Aprovecho para aclarar que mi hermano me acusa -en broma- de ser antidemocrático, porque hace un tiempo que eliminé su usuario de AgroFórum.pe; no porque no quiera que opine en este espacio, sino porque él consideraba a esta platoforma como "un foro de porquería"... Ahora se ha registrado nuevamente, así que espero sus sabias palabras en este tema... y esperemos que pueda compartir lo que sabe sobre el cultivo de uva de mesa -aunque dudo que lo haga-. 
Por si acaso, no hay ningún tipo de peleas en la familia; lo que hay son discusiones acaloradas... TODOS vs BRUNO... jejeje.... pero Bruno se defiende. 
¡Allí les va un derechazo!  :Wink:    *El fracaso del algodón* *transgénico* *en Colombia*  Los algodoneros de Córdoba y Tolima lloran su colapso, pero Monsanto no pone la cara. 
Grupo Semillas1  *El cultivo del algodón en Colombia* 
El cultivo del algodón en Colombia tuvo su época dorada entre 1950 y 1977. En este período la producción de algodón aumentó casi 25 veces. En 1977 se sembraron 380.000 hectáreas --más de 75 % del area sembrada en la Costa Atlántica y el resto en el interior del país--, y el cultivo generó más de 480.000 empleos. Entre 1978 y 1992 se presentó una fuerte crisis del sector algodonero, generado por las erróneas políticas gubernamentales, la explosión de plagas en el cultivo por el mal manejo agronómico en el uso de pesticidas, la disminución de los precios internacionales, la reducción de los aranceles para la importación, y el aumento en los costos de los pesticidas y maquinaria agrícola, entre otros. (García, 1995). El desplome de la producción nacional se dio entre 1992 y 1999; como resultado de la apertura económica y la revaluación, el área sembrada pasó de 260.000 hectáreas en 1992 a solo 50.000 hectáreas en 1999. A partir de 1993 el país inició la importación de fibra subsidiada, desde Estados Unidos; situación que se ha profundizado hasta llegar actualmente a importar más del 65% del consumo nacional. Para el año 2007 solo quedaban 54.497 hectáreas sembradas y se importaron más de 50.000 toneladas de fibra; un grave problema socioeconómico tuvo lugar en estas regiones por el empleo perdido con la crisis. (Espinal, et al, 2005; AGRONET, 2009). 
La temporada de cultivo del algodón en Costa-Meta inicia sus siembras a mediados de cada año y recolecta la producción entre diciembre y marzo del siguiente año; estas regiones participaron con el 70% de la producción nacional. La temporada del Interior (Huila, Tolima y Valle del Cauca), inicia sus siembras a comienzos del año y cosecha su producción entre julio y octubre, y representa el 30% de la producción restante. En Córdoba el rendimiento es de 2.6 Tm/hectárea, mientras en Tolima el rendimiento promedio es de 2.1 Tm/hectárea. Aunque Colombia registra costos de producción por tonelada y rendimientos del cultivo de algodón similares a los de Estados Unidos (2,1 Tm/Ha promedio), no puede competir con los actuales precios norteamericanos debido a las cuantiosas ayudas y subsidios que se le otorgan a los agricultores y a los exportadores de Estados Unidos. El algodón en décadas pasadas fue un gran generador de empleo; pero como el área cultivada ha disminuido fuertemente, el empleo generado es cada vez menor. Mientras en 1991 se generaban casi 89.000, en el 2008 escasamente superaron los 15.000 (Espinal, et al, 2005)  *Llega el algodón transgénico, como redentor de la crisis algodonera* 
En medio de la crisis algodonera llegó al país el algodón transgénico, con la promesa por parte de las empresas semilleras de que esta tecnología iba a reactivar el sector. El ICA autorizó la siembra comercial del algodón Bt desde el año 2002; en 2003 autorizó el algodón Roundup Ready (RR) y en 2006 se introdujo la tecnología conjunta de algodón Bt y RR; todas estas semillas de propiedad de Monsanto. El área cultivada con algodón transgénico ha aumentado en los últimos años, pero no al ritmo que esperaba el ICA y las empresas semilleras; se prevé que con el reciente fracaso de los agricultores en Tolima y Córdoba, el área total sembrada disminuya significativamente. 
La aprobación de la liberación comercial del algodón Bt en Colombia se hizo a través de procedimientos irregulares por parte del ICA y de Monsanto: no se realizaron los estudios de bioseguridad completos y necesarios para garantizar la completa seguridad de esta tecnología, no se tramitó la licencia ambiental, y adicionalmente se presentaron irregularidades administrativas del Comité Técnico Nacional de bioseguridad (CTNbio) del ICA. Varias organizaciones de la sociedad civil interpusimos dos acciones populares, una de las cuales fue fallada por el Consejo de Estado en febrero de 2005, el cual dictaminó que todas las solicitudes para cultivos transgénicos aprobados posteriormente a la Ley 740 (Protocolo de Cartagena), tienen la obligación de tramitar la licencia ambiental ante el Ministerio de Ambiente. 
El fracaso del cultivo de algodón transgénico en Colombia: los problemas de fondo
Los fracasos que los agricultores han tenido con el cultivo de algodón Bt y Roundup Ready, están relacionados por lo menos con los siguientes siete aspectos:  1. Las transnacionales biotecnológicas controlan el paquete tecnológico: 
Tienen el control monopólico de las semillas y de los insumos agrícolas y dejan sin opciones a los agricultores, quienes finalmente no pueden obtener semillas no transgénicas. Monsanto, muy eficientemente le vende a los agricultores las bondades de la tecnología, que los cautiva y los amarra, mediante la firma de contratos Leoninos, que solo beneficia a las empresas; pero cuando las semillas no funcionan y fracasan los agricultores, la empresa no pone la cara. 
Contrato entre Monsanto y el agricultor sobre el uso de la tecnología de algodón Bt.
La soga al cuello (Patentes) 
Los contratos contienen cláusulas en donde el agricultor se compromete a:
 Reconocer que Monsanto es dueño de la semilla, mediante la patente.
 No guardar semillas (sólo la puede utilizar para una siembra y tiene que devolver las que sobren.
 No comercializar o entregar semillas a terceras personas.
 La cosecha solo la puede entregar a desmotadoras autorizadas por Monsanto.
 Firmar cláusulas de confidencialidad sobre la tecnología, que le prohíbe entregar a otras personas información sobre la tecnología.
 Monsanto puede inspeccionar y realizar pruebas en campos sembrados con semillas transgénicas luego de 3 años de haber comprado las semillas.
 Por el incumplimiento del Contrato, Monsanto llevará el caso a estrados judiciales, lo que puede llevar al agricultor a la privación de la libertad. También el agricultor se compromete a devolver las semillas, a pagar multas y Monsanto puede destruir el cultivo sin indemnización.  2. La tecnología Bt es más costosa: 
La semilla de algodón transgénico cuesta casi tres veces que la convencional. Para 2008-2009, mientras que una bolsa de 25 kilos de algodón convencional variedad Delta Opal cuesta $ 339.800, la semilla transgénica DP 164 BGll - RR Flex, cuesta $ 945.000 y la DP 455 BG X RR: $ 801.200. Además para que la tecnología transgénica funcione los agricultores tienen que incurrir en gastos que incremento en los costos de producción, como: implementación de sistemas de riego eficientes, sembradoras de precisión, adecuada fertilización del suelo y un manejo integral del cultivo (de plagas y de refugios), entre otros. 
Evidentemente los pequeños y medianos agricultores de algodón no les es posible adoptar este nuevo paquete tecnológico. Pero los agricultores para poder acceder al crédito y a algunos subsidios del Estado mediante programas como Agro ingreso seguro, deben amarrarse a la reconversión tecnológica, que se basa en criterios de eficiencia y competitividad, lo cual excluye de entrada a la mayoría de los pequeños agricultores.  3. Plagas no controladas por el algodón Bt: 
Monsanto les venden a los agricultores el argumento de que esta tecnología va a disminuir el uso de plaguicidas. Pero en realidad se tiene que usar muchos plaguicidas para control de plagas que no controla que la toxina Bt, puesto que solo controla algunas plagas de Lepidopteros. En la región Caribe la principal plaga del algodón es el Picudo (Anthonomus grandis), no es controlada por el Bt, para su control los agricultores aplican el 70% de los plaguicidas que compran. En Tolima, Monsanto prometió que el Bt controlaría entre el 50 y 70% de la plaga Spodoptera spp, pero en realidad controla menos del 10%; adicionalmente algunos agricultores afirman que esta plaga está adquiriendo resistencia a la toxina Bt. Igual situación ocurre con el gusano rosado (Pectinophora gossypiella), para la cual agricultores tienen que comprar y aplicar plaguicidas adicionales para su control.  4. Resurgencia y aumento de nuevas plagas: 
En los últimos años se ha presentado en el Tolima una resurgencia del picudo, plaga que anteriormente allí no era importante y no requería control químico. En la actualidad un agricultor que compra semillas transgénicas Bt, de todas formas tiene que utilizar hasta seis aplicaciones de insecticidas para controlar el picudo. Adicionalmente en algunas zonas del Tolima en 2007 se presentó resurgencia de la plaga mosca blanca y llegó a niveles críticos, lo que ha incrementado los costos del cultivo. Muchos agricultores resaltan la coincidencia de las siembras del algodón transgénico con la resurgencia de estas plagas y consideran que se debe a esta tecnología introducida (López, 2007).  5. Inadecuado manejo de los refugios: 
En la tecnología Bt es indispensable el uso de refugios, que son áreas cultivadas con una variedad de algodón no transgénico dentro del cultivo transgénico para disminuir la probabilidad de aparición de resistencia en las plagas a las toxinas del Bt; el esquema utilizado en Colombia es una proporción del área del 4% no GM frente al total (96:4). Tanto en Tolima como en el Caribe se ha presentado que muchos agricultores no están manejando bien los refugios, puesto que algunos toman los cultivos de los agricultures vecinos que están plantados con algodón convencional como refugios, o los establecen en áreas que presenta condiciones agronómicas limitantes para el establecimiento de cultivos (suelos de baja fertilidad, zonas de anegamiento), por lo que el refugio no cumple su cometido. El ICA y las empresas, no hacen un adecuado seguimiento y control de los refugios y finalmente las plagas se vuelven resistentes a las toxinas Bt, volviéndose así inefectiva la tecnología.  6. Las semillas transgénicas no son más productivas:  
Insistentemente Monsanto y el ICA pregonan que estas semillas de algodón transgénico son más productivas que las convencionales. Pero los resultados de las cosechas 2008  2009 de las nuevas variedades Bt/RR para el Tolima y Córdoba, muestran que tuvieron muy baja producción, presentándose grandes pérdidas económicas. En la cosecha se encontró que la cápsula no abrió bien y la fibra era muy corta y de poco peso.  7. Las comunidades indígenas son involucradas en el cultivo del algodón transgénico: 
En el Sur del Tolima, Monsanto involucró a muchas familias indígenas en el cultivo de algodón transgénico entre los años 2004 -2006, utilizando estrategias de promoción engañosas, a través del programa Campo Unido, mediante el ofrecimiento de incentivos para la siembra de algodón Bt en sus resguardos de los municipios de Natagaima, Coyaima y Ortega. En general a todos los indígenas les fue mal en la cosecha y les causó grandes pérdidas económicas y algunos tienen deudas impagables; puesto que esta tecnología es inviable e incompatible con la producción tradicional indígena, la cultura y la soberanía alimentaria y no son aptas para las condiciones agroecológicas limitantes del Sur del Tolima. Esta situación llevó a que para 2007 prácticamente no se sembrara algodón en los resguardos. Es totalmente irresponsable que Monsanto promueva estos cultivos en territorios indígenas y sobre todo que el ICA no haya hecho absolutamente nada para impedirlo. Luego del fracaso del algodón transgénico en el Sur del Tolima, las comunidades indígenas ahora son mas consientes de los riesgos e impactos que pueden tener los cultivos en sus territorios y ahora están alertas con la posible entrada de los maíces transgénicos; es por ello están pensando en declarar sus Territorios Libres de Transgénicos.  *El Algodón Bt y RR en Tolima y en Córdoba: un verdadero fiasco* 
A pesar de la incorporación de las nuevas siembras de algodón GM, el área total del cultivo del algodón en Colombia siguió disminuyendo desde 2005, cuando se sembraron 73.306 hectáreas, el 29% de las cuales fueron GM. 
En 2008 solo se sembraron 43.000 há, de las cuales el 65% fueron transgénicas. Desde 2002 solo se sembró el algodón Bollgard (Bt) de Monsanto; aunque el área sembrada inicialmente aumentó, en 2006- 2007 disminuyó porque las semillas no respondieron a las expectativas de los pequeños y medianos agricultores. Por su parte, las semillas resistentes a Roundup Ready (RR) no tuvieron aceptación: en 2007 solo se sembraron 200 hectáreas. En 2008 Monsanto trajo las semillas redentoras prometidas, con doble tecnología (Bt y RR); muchos agricultores compraron estas semillas en Tolima y la Costa Atlántica, y su siembra aumentó en 2008-2009; fue entonces cuando la mayoría de los agricultures fracasaron. 
Pero, ¿de quién fue el fracaso? En Colombia existen 4.204 agricultores de algodón, principalmente en los departamentos de Córdoba, Sucre, Bolívar, Cesar y Tolima, organizados alrededor de las llamadas 'agremiaciones', de los cuales la mitad --2.084-- cultivan lotes menores a tres hectáreas y solo 134 productores tienen lotes mayores a 50 hectáreas. El gobierno, actualmente promueve la siembra de algodón mediante el documento Conpes 2005, entregando subsidios a los productores, que quedan atados a una política de modernización y aumento de productividad (Conalgodón, 2008). Ambos conceptos responden a la aceptación de las semillas GM por parte de dichos cultivadores. 
El cultivo de algodón transgénico fracasó en las cosechas 2008-2009 tanto en el Tolima como en la región Caribe. Contra toda evidencia, el ICA y de las empresas semilleras presentan el cultivo del algodón transgénico como un éxito. Otra cosa dicen los agricultores, los directamente afectados.  *Miremos con más detalle que fue lo que ocurrió en Tolima y Córdoba:* *Tolima* 
En el Tolima para el año 2008 se sembraron 8.477 hectáreas de algodón, de las cuales 3.902 fueron de la variedad DP 455 BG/RR, de doble característica: portadora de Bt y tolerante a herbicidas, lo que generó mucha expectativa en los agricultores. Esta semilla dio pésimo rendimiento y generó grandes pérdidas económicas; los agricultores solo recogieron entre la mitad y una tercera parte de la cosecha del algodón; se perdió entre 50 y 75% de la producción. Los algodoneros estiman que fueron afectados más de mil productores y que las pérdidas fueron aproximadamente 20 mil millones de pesos. 
Según Monsanto, el problema se debió a condiciones climáticas como exceso de agua y alta humedad, que afectaron el potencial productivo, y también debido a problemas en los cuidados agronómicos de los agricultores; los técnicos y los agricultores rebatieron este argumento basados en su experiencia en el cultivo de algodón en El Espinal desde hace más de treinta años e incluso en el de algodón transgénico (Varón, 2008). Voceros de los gremios algodoneros consideran que las causas del fracaso de la cosecha fueron otras, todas atribuibles a Monsanto. 
Según los agricultores asociados en Remolinos, la primera razón debería ser atribuida a que la semilla DP 455 Bt/RR sembrada en el centro del Tolima pudo hacer parte de un lote de semillas dañadas, procedente de Estados Unidos; el hecho es que muchas de las semillas llegaron partidas y presentaron baja germinación, que originó un daño del 14% de las plantas, y se presentaron casos reiterados de muerte temprana de las plantas (marchitamiento a los 90 días). Por otra parte, la decisión de Monsanto de cambiar la semilla DP555 BG/RR por la DP455 BG/RR, y el no brindar la capacitación adecuada a agrónomos y agricultores sobre el manejo de la tecnología agravó la situación (Reyes, 2008). En una investigación adelantada por Remolinos, se encontró que las variedades de Monsanto tuvieron menor rendimiento que las variedades no transgénicas; la planta solo desarrolló cuatro de los cinco lóculos y las cápsulas de algodón no llenaron con la mota y éstas no abrieron, la fibra fue muy corta y con poco peso (Varón, 2008). 
En 2008 en Tolima se sembraron 11.000 hectáreas; para 2009 los agricultores están tan decepcionados y desanimados, según Remolinos en este año no se sembró más de 5.000 hectáreas. Luego del fracaso de la cosecha, los agricultores de Remolinos, le pidieron a Monsanto una indemnización por los daños en la cosecha, pero no pudieron llegar a un acuerdo y actualmente están estudiando la posibilidad de instaurar una demanda. Esto muestra la enorme dificultad que tienen los agricultores para enfrentar a una empresa que tiene los dientes muy afilados.  *Córdoba* 
En la temporada 2008-2009 el área total de algodón sembrado en la región Caribe fue de 32.264 hectáreas, de las cuales el 63% lo fueron con semillas transgénicas. Allí se generó una gran expectativa con la llegada de las nuevas semillas de algodón GM con doble característica (Bt/RR), de la variedad DP164 BGII. La expectativa fue respondida con el más grande fracaso económico de los cultivadores: en Córdoba, el departamento algodonero más importante de la región, la cosecha fue pésima y se generaron también cuantiosas pérdidas, debido a que las semillas resultaron totalmente improductivas e ineficientes para el control de plagas y malezas. Según los gremios de algodoneros de Córdoba las pérdidas en 2008 fueron cercanas a 20 mil millones de pesos (Coronado, 2009). Allí 2.000 agricultores que representa el 57% del total de la región tuvieron pérdidas, que se estiman en más de 14.000 millones de pesos (7 millones de dólares). Al mismo tiempo, la cosecha de las semillas tradicionales fue excelente, lo que desvirtúa el insostenible argumento de las empresas y del ICA de que las semillas transgénicas son más productivas y mejores. 
Conalgodón, en el balance de la cosecha 2008-2009 en la región Caribe, realizado en junio de 2009, concluyó que en Córdoba la cosecha de las variedades BGII y RR presentó resultados muy pobres, al punto que se perdió el 15% de la cosecha. El mismo balance de Conalgodón señala que las plántulas presentaron malformaciones y muerte temprana de la planta (marchitamiento a los 90 días), igual que lo acontecido en el Tolima; fueron frecuentes los casos en que las cápsulas solo desarrollaron tres de los cinco lóculos en que se almacena la mota de algodón. A lo cual debemos agregar que en el mismo departamento las variedades GM obtuvieron un rendimiento promedio de 1.762 kg/ha, mientras que el algodón convencional produjo 1.802 kg/ha, mostrando el mejor comportamiento la variedad convencional Delta Opal con un promedio de 2.027 kg/ha.  
Por otra parte, el precio de la semilla transgénica fue casi tres veces mayor que la semilla tradicional de algodón, mientras los insumos agrícolas aumentaron exhorbitantemente el precio en el último año: el glifosato Roundup Brio aumentó su precio en 200%. 
Es un hecho notorio que muchos agricultores de la región sembraron las semillas BGII y RR porque no había disponible en el mercado semillas convencionales y de BGI. En la región Caribe los algodoneros están desilusionados con el algodón transgénico; se espera que para la siembra que se iniciará en el segundo semestre de 2009 el área con semillas transgénicas sea menor a las 15.000 hectáreas.  *La pelea entre Conalgodón y Monsanto* 
Los algodoneros de Córdoba afiliados a Conalgodón anunciaron que demandarán a Monsanto por dar información engañosa sobre la semilla transgénica DP 164 y por realizar una transferencia tecnológica irresponsable sobre el manejo agronómico. Aseguran que les vendieron una semilla GM supuestamente resistente a la plaga Spodoptera spp y a los efectos del herbicida glifosato, pero ésta en la práctica no funcionó. 
Luego de las denuncias públicas realizadas por Conalgodón, Monsanto aceptó compensar a los agricultores con 640.000 dólares ($1.280 millones) --que en realidad son una compensación simbólica respecto al total de las pérdidas presentadas--, monto que sería distribuido entre todos los algodoneros afectados; pero Monsanto condicionó este pago a la entrega de un documento de paz y salvo firmado por los productores antes que éstos recibieran la compensación, exigencias que no aceptó Conalgodón (El Meridiano, 2009). 
Frente a este hecho, Conalgodón decidió iniciar las acciones administrativas y legales para que Monsanto restituyera a los agricultores por las pérdidas causadas y restituyera el daño en la imagen del gremio algodonero. También solicitó al ICA aplicar las sanciones por el suministro de información engañosa, incompleta e inexacta a través de volantes entregados a los agricultores sobre el control de Spodoptera spp por la tecnología Bollgard II, que les causó grandes pérdidas. El gremio anunció en su momento la presentación de una denuncia por el mismo hecho ante la Superintendencia de Industria y Comercio, arguyendo abuso de posición dominante en la manipulación de información, desventaja en la posición negociadora y daño por campaña de desprestigio e infamia contra Conalgodón. 
Finalmente en agosto de 2009, Monsanto y Conalgodón llegaron a un acuerdo en relación con semilla transgénica en cultivos de Córdoba y Sucre. Monsanto entregará $1.280 millones a los agricultores que sembraron en 2008-2009 la semilla DP 164 BGII RR Flex. También deberá entregar 130 millones de pesos a los agricultores para fortalecer la capacitación técnica, las publicaciones y para el comité técnico de Conalgodón.  
Igualmente se comprometió con los agricultores de esos departamentos a ampliar el portafolio con mejores semillas y formación técnica. (Portafolio, Agosto 13/09).  *La multinacional Monsanto y sus transgénicos.* 
Miguel Atilano - Agricultor, miembro de Asociación Nacional por la Salvación Agropecuaria (Córdoba).  _En una reunión que realizó Monsanto en el ICA de Cereté, con los agricultores de Córdoba, en donde presentaron sus semillas transgénicas, hablaron de las supuestas grandes bondades y beneficios que estas semillas presentan para los agricultores y para el ambiente. Plantearon que estos cultivos de maíz transgénico representan pocos riesgos para los humanos debido a que se destinan principalmente para comida de animales._  _Yo no saqué esta misma conclusión: porque es evidente que el maíz es el principal cereal alimento de las poblaciones humanas. Desde antaño nuestras comunidades indígenas y campesinas lo consumimos en distintas formas: asado, cocido en bollo, arepas, mazamorra, chicha, etc. Además si se utiliza maíz transgénico para alimentar animales, luego las estamos consumiendo, también el ser humano._  _Entonces miramos los efectos que pueden generar los cultivos transgénicos. Si a éstos los transforman en un laboratorio manipulando genes, toxinas y antibióticos etc., pensamos que esta transformación de las semillas y la comida puede ocasionar consecuencias desconocidas que perjudiquen la salud humana._  _Igualmente estas semillas transgénicas pueden causar grandes daños en nuestros cultivos y tierras. No cumplen con las promesas sobre los beneficios para los agricultores; como es el caso de las plagas y las malezas que supuestamente controla, y obligan al agricultor a utilizar más venenos para plagas y más herbicidas Roundup o glifosato para limpiar los cultivos._  _La multinacional Monsanto tiene un solo objetivo y es el de vender sus semillas a un alto costo y busca el control general de todas las semillas, para patentarlas y obligar a todos los agricultores a que compren solo sus semillas transgénicas, desde la semilla de maíz, algodón, ají y muchas más; afectando a todos los agricultores. También estos cultivos transgénicos cada vez utilizan maquinaria más avanzada, quitándole el jornal al campesino, incrementando la pobreza de nuestro pueblo._  *El caso de la semilla de algodón transgénica en Córdoba* 
En Córdoba, Monsanto tiene el control de las semillas de algodón en un 80%. De esta manera obliga a los agricultores a sembrar estas semillas transgénicas, ya que la semilla convencional, no se encuentra en el mercado; pero además la tienen que comprar a un precio muy elevado, de cerca de un millón de pesos por bolsa de 25 kilogramos. La empresa obliga al agricultor que compra la semilla a firmar un contrato donde se compromete a tomar todo el paquete de la tecnología, tanto la semilla como la compra de Glifosato para limpiar los cultivos. Con este nuevo procedimiento se le quita el jornal al campesino, que era contratado para la limpia del cultivo. 
Ellos dicen y se comprometen que su semilla de algodón es resistente al Roundup y a la vez hace el control a las plagas como: cogollero, rosado, Spodoptera spp y otras. Pero estas semillas no controlan el picudo, que es la principal plaga del algodón. Sabemos de sobra que Monsanto no iba a matar la gallina de los huevos de oro.  *Cosecha de Córdoba en el año 2008- 2009* 
Pero los resultados de todas las cosechas de algodón transgénico fueron malas; los cultivos que fueron tratados con glifosato roundup, se intoxicaron, bajándosele fuertemente su producción, que variaron entre 1 a 2 toneladas por hectárea. Además ese cultivo no logró el control de plagas que prometió la multinacional, es decir, fue dócil al Spodoptera, y para el caso de Córdoba se presento un fuerte brote de esta plaga, que le hizo un daño grande a la mayoría de los agricultores. Monsanto dice que los culpables de los daños fueron los agricultores, porque le dieron un mal manejo a los cultivos, cosa que no fue así. Por eso los gremios de algodoneros de Cereté trataron de ponerle una demanda a Monsanto, pero ésta multinacional que viene de guerra en guerra contra los agricultores de muchos países, ya se la saben toda, y para el caso del daño de Spodoptera, alegan que fue causada por cantidad de plantas afectadas por hectárea y que la compensación por daños por la fumigación se calculaba en $185.000 pesos por hectárea y eso fue los que Monsanto se comprometió a pagar a los agricultores.  *Conclusión* 
Luego de siete años de haber sido liberadas comercialmente las semillas de algodón transgénico, queda en evidencia el fracaso que han tenido. No cumplieron con las promesas de ser más productivas, ni de reducir el uso de pesticidas y herbicidas, ni de disminuir los costos de producción, ni de generar mayor rentabilidad para los agricultores. La tecnología transgénica la presentó Monsanto como la redención del sector algodonero; en realidad ha ayudado a llevar a los agricultores al fondo del abismo especialmente a los pequeños y medianos algodoneros de Córdoba y Tolima, quienes en la cosecha 20082009 tuvieron enormes pérdidas. 
Las empresas biotecnológicas en alianza con el ICA han promovido al unísono esta tecnología y han convencido a muchos agricultores de que estos cultivos son el desarrollo y que las semillas no transgénicas son el atraso. Pero sobre todo han logrado que las empresas transnacionales controlen el paquete tecnológico en su conjunto, incluyendo las semillas que están disponibles en el mercado, dejando a los agricultores atados a los monopolios. 
¿Cómo ha sido posible que los transgénicos, a pesar de estas limitaciones y graves impactos sigan resultando atractivos para los cultivadores? La estrategia utilizada por Monsanto para promover y enganchar principalmente a los grandes agricultores y a las asociaciones de algodoneros, es convenciéndolos mediante publicidad engañosa, como lo afirman los agricultores de Córdoba. Pero adicionalmente muchos agricultores tienen fuertes nexos con las empresas y están convencidos de que el algodón transgénico es una mejor alternativa que los algodones convencionales, a pesar del fracaso de las recientes semillas GM introducidas; muchos insisten en que el problema no son las semillas GM sino que las empresas semilleras no les han traído las semillas adecuadas. Pero a los pequeños agricultores les ha ido mal, debido a que estas semillas no están diseñadas para sus condiciones ambientales y socioeconómicas y sus parcelas tienen severas limitaciones productivas, tecnológicas y económicas. 
El problema es que si los agricultores y los gremios de algodoneros no se liberan del control de estas empresas y no formulan las alternativas para salir de la profunda crisis por la que atraviesan, caerán reiteradamente en la misma situación. Lo cierto es que a pesar del fracaso que tuvieron los algodoneros con las variedades transgénicas que tienen doble tecnología Bt y RR, muchos siguen pensando que el problema se soluciona si les llevan una nueva semilla mágica. 
En varios países del mundo existen experiencias, todavía minoritarias que muestran que es posible y sustentable producir algodón de forma orgánica, sin el uso de agroquímicos y sin semillas transgénicas. Este es el caso de Brasil en donde existen más de mil hectáreas de cultivos certificados o en proceso de certificación, y el área aumenta en 30% cada año. Aunque todavía es un proceso en formación, estas experiencias nos muestran que sí es posible salirse de las supuestas verdades absolutas que pregonan las transnacionales semilleras. 
Quienes sí han aprendido lecciones de esta crisis, son los pequeños agricultores, campesinos e indígenas; ellos han entendido que estas semillas transgénicas no son adecuadas para sus sistemas productivos y que además los aniquila; por ello están desarrollando múltiples estrategias para enfrentarlos. Ahora el reto que tienen los agricultores es como enfrentar las amenazas a la biodiversidad y la soberanía alimentaria, que genera las semillas de maíz transgénico, que el ICA autorizó para la siembra en todo el país desde 2007. Pero hoy cada vez existen más agricultores que quieren defender nuestras semillas nativas y que no quieren que las semillas transgénicas entren a sus territorios, a sus sistemas productivos y a su alimentación.  Bibliografía 
· Conalgodón. 2009. Evaluación de la cosecha de la costa 2008/2009. Valledupar, junio 5 2009.
· ROCHA Pedro J. Situación y perspectiva de los transgénicos en Colombia, IICA, Bogotá junio 25 de 2009
· CASTRO, Juan G., 3 acciones contra Monsanto. El Universal Jul. 2.09
· CORONADO, Carolina, 2009. Algodón transgénico en 2008 en el Tolima, Fracaso para los indígenas El Universal,Montería, febrero 19, 2009.
· El Meridiano. Algodoneros colombianos demandarán a Monsanto por semilla transgénica, Jun. 09, 2009 
LÓPEZ G. REYES Jaime Eduardo, 2008. Evaluación de la cosecha de algodón 2008. Base para la cosecha 2009. El nuevo Día, 8 dic., 2008
· VARÓN, Óscar, 2008. Monsanto exorciza crisis algodonera en espinal, EL NUEVO DÍA, Ibagué, nov. 21, 2008
· VARÓN Óscar, 2008. Crisis algodonera de Espinal sin responsables por ahora. NUEVO DÍA, Ibagué, Ago. 19, 2008.
· LÓPEZ Elizabeth, 2007. El fracaso del algodón transgénico en el campo colombiano. Bogotá Grupo Semillas, jun. 2007.
· ESPINAL, Carlos., Martínez Héctor, Pinzón Nidyan y Barrios Camilo, 2005. La cadena de algodón en Colombia. Una mirada global de su estructura y dinámica, 1991-2005, Bogotá, Marzo de 2005.
· GARCÍA Jorge, 1995. El cultivo de algodón en Colombia entre 1953 y 1978: una evaluación de las políticas gubernamentales
· Ministerio de Agricultura y Desarrollo Rural, 2009, AGRONET, www.agronet.gov.co

----------

golcito18

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Y para complementar lo anterior, les dejo una notita más sobre el tema y un videito del carro alegórico de Monsanto circulando por las calles Ica durante la Vendimia 2011... brindando felicidad al pueblo iqueño...  :Confused: .  *ICA sancionó a Monsanto por semillas OGM de algodón* 
Portafolio.com.co 
Miércoles 17 de marzo de 2010 
El Instituto Colombiano Agropecuario (ICA) impuso una sanción por 515 millones de pesos a la Compañía Agrícola Colombiana (Coacol), representante de la multinacional Monsanto. 
La decisión la tomó la entidad sanitaria de prevención y control, teniendo en cuenta que la semilla de algodón genéticamente modificada (transgénica) lo ocasionó pérdidas a los cultivadores durante la temporada de cultivo 2008/2009. Inicialmente, la Confederación Colombiana del Algodón (Conalgodón) presentó la reclamación ante el ICA por información errónea, engañosa e insuficiente con la que la empresa publicitó la semilla de algodón, conocida técnicamente como DP 164 B2RF. 
Según Luz Amparo Fonseca, presidente del gremio algodonero, la publicidad hablaba de una resistencia de hasta el 97 por ciento de resistencia del insumo al ataque de la plaga Spodóptera, por lo cual los agricultores casi que ni la tuvieron en cuenta para hacer las labores de prevención y control de la plaga, pues el insumo la daba por sí solo. "Sin embargo, las pérdidas por esa plaga fueron inmensas, perjudicando a 2.400 agricultores que sembraron 7.000 hectáreas ", anotó la dirigente gremial. 
En razón a esas pérdidas, se no se descarta que los agricultores, bien sea de forma individual o grupal (a través de sus cooperativas) puedan demandar a Monsanto por los daños económicos ocasionados. "Vale la pena aclarar que esto no es una guerra ni una batalla entre el gremio y la multinacional, más bien es un inconveniente surgido, nada más", concluyó Luz Amparo Fonseca, quien destacó que junto con la compañía están trabajando en la reestructuración de la cadena algodóntextil, buscando la competitividad del sector algodonero colombiano. Para este año, en el mercado de las semillas de algodón genéticamente modificadas (transgénicas) están las ofertas de las multinacionales Bayer y Monsanto. 
En cuanto a la demanda, esta última tendrá cinco días hábiles para presentar su recurso de apelación, mientras que de hacerse efectiva la sanción económica, los recursos irán a un fondo para que el ICA siga con su misión de la sanidad agropecuaria del país. Conflicto algodonero de Monsanto Inicialmente, el conflicto pareció dirimirse cuando en mayo del 2009 la multinacional ofreció entregar 1.280 millones de pesos para resarcir a los cultivadores afectados en los departamentos de Córdoba y Sucre. 
Los recursos se entregarían con la condición de que fueran utilizados por Conalgodón, pero a través de una fiducia (Fidubogotá) e irían a los bolsillos de los agricultores afectados; 130 millones de pesos más se entregarían directamente al gremio para fortalecer su departamento técnico. Sin embargo, no se llegó a algún acuerdo entre las partes y al cierre contable de junio del 2009, ante la imposibilidad de llegar a un acuerdo, la compañía destinó el recurso a otras actividades, por lo que Conalgodón inició la reclamación ante el ICA. 
Previo a este escándalo, Monsanto ya había tenido un conflicto con los cultivadores de algodón transgénico de Tolima y Huila, en marzo del 2009, quienes denunciaron la venta de semillas de apariencia 'vieja' y cuyos índices de germinación no fueron aceptables (menor al 80 por ciento). Para los dos casos, la multinacional explicó que la quiebra de los agricultores obedeció al mal uso del insumo y al inclemente invierno que azotó las zonas algodoneras. En un comunicado entregado a EL TIEMPO, la empresa dijo que respeta de las leyes y las normas que rigen en cada uno de los países en los que opera. 
"Consideramos que nuestras acciones se ajustan a lo que ordena la regulación colombiana. En este contexto la compañía analizará la sanción y definirá sus mecanismos de defensa legal. "Mientras estos hechos se aclaran y continua el proceso legal, es preciso resaltar que continuaremos comprometidos con la productividad del campo colombiano y, en especial con el sector algodonero, trabajando fuertemente de la mano del gremio y de los agricultores para en disponer cada vez más de mejores materiales y tecnologías de punta que contribuyan al aumento de la competitividad y la calidad del algodón colombiano", concluye el comunicado. 
Juan Carlos Domínguez / Redacción de Economía y Negocios
-- 
Semillas de Identidad
Campaña por la Defensa de la Biodiversidad y la Soberanía Alimentaria biodiversidad@swissaid.org.co / mauricio.garcia2007@yahoo.es
blog: http://semillasdeidentidad.blogspot.com/       Si hay familiares o gente dispuesta a debatir mi posición, no tengo problemas... He estudiado el tema y tengo mi posición personal bien definida. Les comento también que he sido invitado a algunos medios para que me hagan entrevistas o para debatir con expertos protransgénicos, pero me he negado ya que no me gusta aparecer en medios y dado que tengo el mío para expresarme y responder a todas las preguntas que quieran. Las entrevistas las doy a través de este medio, a quien sea me haga las preguntas. 
Saludos  Saludos

----------

golcito18

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Como los protransgénicos ni se pronuncian en este tema, les dejo el enlace a un audio de RPP donde Julio Iglesias, gerente de la Asociación Nacional de Productores de Maíz y Sorgo, opinó que esta medida va a viabilizar la modernidad de la actividad productiva.  http://www.rpp.com.pe/2011-05-02-sal...io_361285.html  
Saludos

----------

golcito18

----------


## golcito18

que las etiqueten, por favor!!!!!

----------


## benjamin jara

Estimado Bruno, yo habia respondido tu ultima, ampliando muchos conceptos y disculpandome el haber dicho que en este foro no podia opinar de manera algo mas amplia...pero eso es porque un alto porcentaje no somos adictos a lecturas largas, ;pero resulta que no lo veo publicado.
Pero el hecho es que, indudablemente el gobierno a metido la pata otra vez como ya es costumbre, al no haber previamente educado e informado a la poblacion de manera paulatina, a fin de despejar tantas dudas y malas informaciones que se tienen sobre el tema.
Hace 30 anos, que ya estamos consumiendo de manera directa o indirecta productos transgenicos, muy especialmente en el rubro de medicinas y productos elaborados como el queso.
Dije y lo repito que lo que hoy le llamamos la igenieria genetica, y la biogenetica, ha ocurrido siempre en la naturaleza y su manifestacion ocurre despues de miles de anos o millones de anos, de lo contrario no podriamos explicarnos tanta variabilidad de plantas y animales, jamas hubieramos tenido por ejemplo tantos colores de papas, tantas formas y asi en diversidad de especies.
Se dice que Buda, hace 2,500 anos ya comia transgenicos, porque de alguna forma todos los alimentos que consumimos sufrieron una modificacion natural en el tiempo.
El hombre llego a dominar la agricultura y asi llego a obtener mejores plantas y desde luego alimentos..por seleccion natural. Luego aprendio que podia cruzar y retrocruzar, hibridar, acelerando el proceso de  mejoramiento de sus plantas.
Pero como el poder de la mente humana no queda estancado, se llego a descubrir el 
DNA hasta llegar a completar los mapas geneticos del ser humano y de otras muchas especies con la invalorable ayuda de la computadora.
Una vez conocido los mapas y las funciones de algunos genes ligados a ciertas proteinas, se descubrio la posibilidad de manejar o manipular los genes para obtener beneficios para la humanidad.
Para obtener un transgenico, se sigue un largo proceso, empezando por el estudio detallado del gen a introducirse en un organismo, estas investigaciones son a largo plazo y por ende  requieren de enormes presupuestos que solo las grandes corporaciones estan en capacidad de financiarlas, y no por ello debemos calificarlas de manera poco adecuada, lo cual sucede cuando la politica entra en el debate, que debiera ser puntualmente cientifico y tecnico/
En las investigaciones intervienen instituciones reguladoras  de reconocimiento mundial como la Academia Nacional de Ciencias, la USDA, FDA,APHIS, etc 
La falta de informacion es la que nos lleva a opiniones a veces erradas, por ejemplo  si nos referimos a las mutaciones, que tambien se producen de manera natural, pero que el hombre lo hace artificialmente, utilizando las semillas seleccionadas  las que las somete a un proceso de inmersion en soluciones altamente carcinogenicas o sometiendolas a radiaciones a fin de descomponer el DNA y producir mutaciones inducidas, luego de germinadas las semillas, se escoge los tipos mas deseables para asi continuar el proceso y llegar a la meta deseada.Acaso estos productos obtenidos de mutaciones artificiales no serian mas peligrosas que los transgenicos? sin embargo  hace mucho que las consumimos. 
Es realmente extrano como el ser humano, utiliza una simple pasta dental, o un insectida, o se toma una gaseosa, que son productos muchos mas peligrosos que un transgenico, por obvias razones.
Finalmente cualquier alimento que comemos encierra algun peligro, por mas minimo que sea.
Actualmente se esta tratando de introducir en el mercado un salmon transgenico, que alcanza su tamano comercial solo en 10 meses gracias a la ingenieria genetica, en comparacion al salmon tradicional que alcanza su tamano comercial en dos anos,se exige su etiquetado, con el fin de dar la oportunidad al consumidor de escoger . Indudablemente este salmon transgenico sera mucho mucho mas barato que el tradicional, y desde luego estara al alcance de la mayoria de la poblacion.
No nos sigamos quedando atrazados por culpa de los politicos que solo saben de corruptelas e inmoralidades, estamos en un camino de avance acelerado, ya dejemos de ser un pais del tercer mundo, no nos opongamos ciegamente al avance de la ciencia y la tecnologia y contribuyamos de manera sensata al desarrollo del pais y en especial de la agricultura... de lo contrario nuestros hijos y nietos nos reclamaran hasta en la tumba.

----------


## benjamin jara

Estimado Bruno..te he enviado una opinion mas,pero en el tema sobre el Planton.... disculpa no supe dirigirlo a tu columna, a ver si tienes tiempo de buscarlo y colocarlo dentro de tu columna..Gracias..Benjamin

----------


## benjamin jara

Mi estimado Juan Carlos, la agricultura es un negocio grande y como tal riesgoso, a mi como agricultor no se me va a ocurrir comprar una semilla transgenica para sembrarla en mi enorme campo de 1000 has...noooooo pues, cualquier agricultor sensato, siempre hace una prueba inicial a pequena escala y asi va creciendo y aunmentando el area de manera paulatina. En todos los negocios existen estafadores y eso lo conocemos mas los sudamericanos. El tema que tu tratas no es sobre los transgenicos, sino sobre una estafa a mayor escala..Ahora no se como el Ministerio de Agricultura de tu pais pudo haber dado tremendo  salto, en vez de ir cambiando la semilla de manera paulatina.... Un saludo.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado Bruno, yo habia respondido tu ultima, ampliando muchos conceptos y disculpandome el haber dicho que en este foro no podia opinar de manera algo mas amplia...pero eso es porque un alto porcentaje no somos adictos a lecturas largas, ;pero resulta que no lo veo publicado.

 Hola Benjamín: 
Te confieso que nunca vi publicada tu respuesta y me parece que no se debe haber publicado, porque el sistema me avisa a mi correo cuando alguien responde el tema. No estoy seguro de qué puede haber pasado, pero aparentemente no se terminó de publicar tu respuesta.  
Por otra parte, no hace falta disculparse por nada; pero como bien dices, la falta de información es la que genera muchas veces los conflictos que se dan en el Perú, y es por eso que hay que tratar de hacer un esfuerzo por debatir estos temas que son importantes para el futuro del país y de todos los peruanos. Por eso, te agradezco que participes del tema exponiendo tu punto de vista.   

> Estimado Bruno..te he enviado una opinion mas,pero en el tema sobre el Planton.... disculpa no supe dirigirlo a tu columna, a ver si tienes tiempo de buscarlo y colocarlo dentro de tu columna..Gracias..Benjamin

 Tampoco ubico esta respuesta. Si la ubicas por mí, mándame el enlace o el texto a mi correo para publicarla en este tema con tu usuario. 
Por si acaso, cuando envías tu respuesta, ésta debería verse publicada inmediatamente en el tema; aunque se demora un poco en aparecer en la barra lateral izquierda -del foro- donde se muestras las últimas respuestas. Por eso, trata de asegurarte que tu respuesta se vea al final del tema, antes de cerrar la página. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados:  
Adjunto artículo -sin ediciones- de Alfonso Bustamante, que fuera publicado hace poco en el diario Gestión. También les copio textualmente el correo con el que me llegó el documento. Saludos.  _"Estimados todos, envío una copia completa (sin ediciones) de mi artículo enviado al diario Gestión. Creo que nuestras variedades nativas deben protegerse (guardar las semillas) como menciona Klaus. Hoy debiéramos estar gastando toda esta energía en exigir al INIA un programa de salvaguarda de las variedades nativas._   _Atentamente,_ _Alfonso Bustamante"_

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Les dejo unos videitos con la postura del Ministro de Agricultura y los argumentos en contra de Gastón Acurio sobre el tema de transgénicos en el Perú...            
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Correo textual de una las personas más cuestionadas en este tema...  _"No voy a participar en el debate sobre transgénicos pero deseo sentar mi posición. Mi posición es ampliamente conocida. Aunque no estoy ligado ni comercial ni económicamente a empresas que producen y venden semillas transgénicas, estoy a favor del uso, con las debidas evaluaciones de riesgo, caso por caso, de los organismos transgénicos y cisgénicos en la agricultura, silvicultura, ganadería, acuicultura, medicina, biofarmacia, industria, minería y petróleo, biorremediación y otros usos. Comencé aprendiendo de la biotecnología de uno de mis profesores el Dr. James Watson, codescubridor de la estructura de la molécula del ADN, quien fue uno de los primeros en alertar sobre un posible peligro de que se liberara ADN modificado. Él fue uno de los convocantes a la famosa conferencia de Asilomar en California en la década de 1970 y que provocó una moratoria de la biotecnología. Él confiesa hoy, que si entonces supiera lo que se sabe hoy sobre el ADN recombinante, no se habría opuesto a los organismos genéticamente modificados, que atrasaron a la biotecnología comercial hasta su inicio en la década de 1990. Algo semejante lo dice el fundador de Greenpeace que abandonó su movimiento, siendo reemplazado por otros que siguieron respaldando su antigua ideología. 
Mi experiencia como fitomejorador, empresario e impulsor internacional en el campo del desarrollo agrícola y en programas de semillas (Premio Mundial de Semillas 1990 de la Federation Internationale de Semences), funcionario de instituciones nacionales e internacionales de investigación, extensión y desarrollo  agropecuario, consultor internacional en 20 países, profesor universitario y agricultor en el Perú, no me llevan a tener duda alguna acerca de que los cultivos transgénicos tienen un rol importante que jugar en el Perú al igual que en otros países y preciso decirlo, desde la actualidad. Al contrario de otras opiniones que exigen una moratoria, ya tenemos una moratoria efectiva de 12 años de duración desde que se dio la Ley 27104 de Bioseguridad de la biotecnología. En ese lapso de tiempo otros países, tan mega-biodiversos como el Perú, se subieron al tren y nosotros nos quedamos en la estación...Los temores que existían en 1999 ya no persisten por los avances de la ciencia y la experiencia acumulados, que indican fehacientemente que los temores entonces justificados ya no tienen hoy día soporte. No existe el riesgo cero en ninguna actividad humana; la biotecnología entre todas las tecnologías es hoy por hoy una de las más seguras. Si pretendiéramos tener riesgo cero tendríamos que volver al nivel de las cavernas y abandonar nuestra sociedad moderna. 
Mi experiencia es que en el Perú, bajo la influencia de ciertas ONGs extranjeras y sus subsidiarias y asociadas peruanas, se ha lanzado una campaña anti-trasngénicos con grandes recursos económicos y apoyo de un medio importante, tratando de desprestigiar a la biotecnología moderna. Esta experiencia surge del análisis de la realidad científica y económica y no de posiciones dialécticas ni de la retórica facilista, que emplea informaciones tergiversadas, recortadas o desinformaciones que llegan en algunos casos a la alteración de la verdad, y que a fuerza de repetición, algunas personas pretenden introducirlas como hechos para desprestigiar a la biotecnología moderna y especialmente a los cultivos transgénicos (aunque curiosamente se abstienen de hacerlo con las medicinas de origen transgénico ni de OGMs para uso industrial como enzimas, detergentes, microorganismos para biorremediación, quesos, lácteos, vinos, panadería, etc.). 
Uno de los sistemas más empleados por los políticos es atacar al mensajero cuando no tienen argumentos para atacar el mensaje. Atacando al mensajero pretenden debilitar al mensaje repitiendo hasta la saciedad mentiras hasta el punto, como señaló el Jefe de la Propaganda de Hitler, Goebbels, que se adoptan como verdades.   
Ya que se me asocia con los transgénicos como dañinos a la biodiversidad, haré unas breves referencias en esta nota a mi participación en defensa de la bioseguridad.  He sido quien inició como Jefe del Programa Cooperativo de Investigaciones en Maíz (1952-1960), la recolección, la conservación y el estudio de toda la variabilidad genética de maíz existente en el Perú, con el apoyo financiero de la Comisión de Preservación de Variedades Nativas de Maíz de la Academia de Ciencias-Consejo Nacional de Investigaciones de las Naciones Unidas, la entonces Escuela Nacional de Agricultura (hoy UNALM), el Ministerio de Agricultura y la Fundación Rockefeller. Los estudios fueron publicados en 1961 en forma de libro por la Academia Nacional de Ciencias-National Research Council de Estados Unidos con el titulo RACES OF MAIZE OF PERU, THEIR ORIGIN, EVOLUTION AND CLASSIFICATION.(Publicación 913). Los autores son Alexander Grobman, Wilfredo Salhuana, Ricardo Sevilla  en colaboración con Paul C. Mangelsdorf y se publicó en 1961. Un equipo de investigadores del Programa del Maíz y estudiantes universitarios con trabajos de tesis posteriores,  contribuyó a realizar nuevas colecciones y estudios y enriquecieron la información. El banco de germoplasma de maíz existe, se han rejuvenecido las colecciones, con apoyo del proyecto LAMP, financiado por el Departamento de Agricultura de Estados Unidos, y se cuenta hoy con 3,300 accesiones de maíz que representan a 55 razas y muchas variedades dentro de cada raza. Se han usado estas colecciones en exploración de heterosis, en estudios genéticos y citogenéticos, estos últimos por científicos peruanos con el invaluable apoyo y capacitación que nos ofreció la Dra. Barbará McClintosk, Premio Nobel, que pasó un tiempo con  nosotros. Durante los últimos 40 años, he venido estudiando, en colaboración con el arqueólogo Dr. Duccio Bonavia y otros arqueólogos, los  maíces obtenidos de las excavaciones arqueológicas. Hemos trazado la evolución de las razas de maíz en el Perú hasta el momento actual, publicando ampliamente sobre la materia en revistas científicas internacionales. Hemos concluido que la antigüedad del maíz en el Perú se remonta a las primeras épocas de su domesticación y pudo haber incluso tenido un proceso de domesticación independiente de ciertas razas en la región Andina Central. 
Antes de dejar el tema del maíz es importante destacar que todas las razas de maíz estudiadas, han vuelto a ser identificadas como existentes hoy en el Perú a pesar de la introducción de maíz amarillo duro, extraño a la región procedente del Caribe y documentado, en 1940 y años subsiguientes a las Estaciones Experimentales Agrícolas de La Molina y la de colonización de Tingo María y su amplia difusión por la Selva Amazónica desde el Perú hasta Bolivia, Tampoco la amplia adopción de híbridos de maíz amarillo duro locales o introducidos, ha dañado la diversidad del maíz en las zonas de Sierra. Los primeros híbridos comerciales y su amplia difusión originados por el Programa del Maíz, que el suscrito dirigiera hasta 1960, fueron multiplicados por semilleristas privados, que no me incluyeron, en la Asociación Peruana de Productores de Semilla Certificada de Maíz. Posteriormente participé con híbridos de maíz de creación propia o adoptada, no transgénicos. He participado en la creación de las líneas de maíz Oh42, Oh 51 y Oh51A, ampliamente usadas en maíz híbrido en el Corn Belt de los Estados Unidos en años pasados y en la creación de al menos 12 híbridos de maíz amarillo duro en Perúy en Colombia,y uno de maíz amiláceo, públicos y privados de gran difusión en el Perú y en países vecinos. Introduje 640 híbridos experimentales de maíz amarillo duro semi-dentado en Argentina, que a pesar de la resistencia inicial, se han extendido por su mayor rendimiento y reemplazdo en buena parte a los híbridos de maíz puramente de grano córneo. 
.
En 1981, como primer Jefe del INIPA (hoy INIA) hice la propuesta en FAO en Roma del actual sistema, que gradualmente ha ido evolucionando, de conservación de recursos genéticos agrícolas, que comenzó como Comisión de Agro Biodiversidad hasta convertirse en el Tratado Internacional de Recursos Fitogenéticos Agrícolas para la Alimentación y la Agricultura (TIRFAA) que entró en vigencia en el 2004 y que ha sido suscrito y ratificado por el Perú. Este Tratado que tiene al INIA bajo el Ministerio de Agricultura del Perú como su centro focal y ejecutor nacional tiene el propósito de desarrollar programas de recolección de la biodiversidad nativa aplicada a la alimentación y la agricultura y conservarla in situ - en campos de agricultores o de estaciones experimentales, y ex situ, en forma de bancos de germoplasma como semillas, plántulas-probeta o cultivos de tejidos vegetales, caracterizarlos, ordenarlos, estudiarlos en cuanto a sus cualidades y contenido genético utilizable y finalmente de su utilización. El TIRFAA tuvo su más reciente 4a  Reunión del Órgano de Gobierno del TIRFAA en Bali, Indonesia a los niveles Ministerial y de Conferencia Técnica en Marzo del 2011. En representación del Ministro de Agricultura, presenté en la reunión de Ministros la decisión de Estado del Perú de desarrollar un Centro Andino de Recursos Fitogenéticos (CARF) que cumpla con los fines del TIRFAA y los  coordine con otros países que comparten el área Andina y la región amazónica. La iniciativa tuvo gran acogida y se encuentra en proceso de implementación usando los actuales recursos del INIA, de sus bancos asociados en universidades y del Ministerio de Agricultura. Se han dado los primeros pasos para su financiamiento nacional e internacional  Se espera que se puedan ampliar las actuales colecciones en todas las plantas de uso agrícola y alimenticio, incluyendo especialmente a especies sub-utilizadas y las llamadas "huérfanas", por no haber sido colectada ni estudiada su biodiversidad anteriormente. Para ello se pondrán en uso las instalaciones actuales y futuras del INIA, incluyendo un moderno centro de almacenamiento de semillas de colecciones el reforzamiento y modernización de las capacidades de las universidades nacionales. 
El INIA a través de su Dirección de Biotecnología y Recursos Fitogenéticos mantiene catalogados y guardados en sus propios bancos y con bancos asociados, que incluyen universidades y el Centro Internacional de la Papa, 17,500 accesiones de plantas cultivadas, en forma de semillas o plantas o plántulas-probeta. Adicionalmente, el MINAG aporta US$ 500,000 para diversos proyectos en colaboración del Perú con los Centros Internacionales de Investigación Agraria del grupo CGIAR, algunos de los cuales incluyen mantenimiento de colecciones de plantas de la agro-biodiversidad in situ. El suscrito, desde hace 3 años es miembro del Directorio del Proyecto STC-CGIAR que preside el Vice-Ministro de Agricultura y que ha aprobado los proyectos mixtos con  uso de los fondos aportados por el MINAG que incluyen conservación de recursos de la agro biodiversidad in situ. Se ha logrado, adicionalmente del Centro Mundial de Financiación  para la Conservación de Recursos Fitogenéticos, que reside en FAO, por solicitudes individuales del INIA, CIP, Universidades y centros privados la aprobación de ocho proyectos de conservación de agro-biodiversidad para el Perú. 
En su futuro Centro de Biotecnología Agropecuaria y Forestal, en proceso de implementación desde hace dos años, el INIA podrá contribuir al estudio, mediante biología molecular,  de los genes contenidos en dichas colecciones para su mejor utilización y puesta en valor. 
En la COP 8 de la Convención de Diversidad Biológica realizada en Nagoya, Japón en octubre del 2010 se ha vuelto a confirmar que la CBD y el TIRFAA son tratados independientes y que cubren áreas de mutuo interés pero con definiciones de áreas y funciones precisas que se complementan en relación a los recursos de la biodiversidad. Mientras que la CDB trata de la biodiversidad en general, el TIRFAA reconoce por tratado internacional firmado y ratificado por el Perú, que las competencias en los recursos fitogenéticos para la alimentación y la agricultura son específicamente comprendidas por este último tratado. En la IV Reunión de los Órganos de Gobierno del TIRFAA se ha vuelto a destacar esa colaboración, que refuerza al reconocimiento de las áreas de acción independientes y las funciones del TIRFAA, que por otra parte son reconocidas en el Protocolo de Nagoya que ha sido suscrito por el Perú el presente año. _   _Finalmente, deseo señalar que la adopción del Reglamento de Bioseguridad de los OVMs específico del Organismo Sectorial Competente del sector agrario -INIA- es un gran paso para regular la aprobación o rechazo, previa evaluación de riesgo y su subsiguiente gestión de riesgo (monitoreo), de las solicitudes de inroducción de OVMs del exterior o creados en el Perú, Ello no constituye ni aceptación ni rechazo previo de OVMs, sino la aceptación de la necesidad de un proceso metódico y científico que debe adoptar la autoridad estatal reguladora, el INIA. No suscribo la declaración, a priori, de opositores a los organismos transgénicos, que su existencia es automáticamente dañina a la biodiversidad. Eso no ha ocurrido en la realidad y su prevención de ocurrencia no pasa necesariamente por su supresión total.    
Alexander Grobman" _

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Adjunto documento escrito por Luis Paz en 1996, para aclarar algunos aspectos relacionados con la pobreza que existe en los campos de las zonas rurales del Perú. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Aquí un video de mi padre y Antonietta Gutiérrez debatiendo sobre el tema en Canal N, con Jimena de la Quintana. No he podido escuchar aún el debate (porque estoy sin parlantes), pero apenas lo oiga voy a dar una opinión sobre lo que dijeron ambos en el programa.    
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Debate entre el Dr. Alexander Grobman y el economista Daniel Zegarra en Canal N, con Jaime de Althaus...        
Debate entre Alfonso Bustamante y Jaime Delgado en Canal N, con Jimena de la Quintana...        
Saludos

----------


## benjamin jara

Estimado Bruno te agradezco que hayas puesto estos debates que son muy ilustrativos. Ojala que muchas gente pudiera escuchar y asi tener una idea mas clara a cerca de los transgenicos.
El Dr Grobamn, a quien tengo el gusto de conocerlo tanto en la universidad como dentro del ambiente cientifico peruano expone muy claramente sus ideas, sin apasionamientos, sino con esa tranquilidad y seguridad que es caracteristica de toda persona bien informada, de igual manera el Dr Bustamante.
Esta pues muy claro,que la agricultura organica, de la cual tanto hablamos en el Peru y nos ufanamos de ser productores organicos solo es una fantasia. Solo una atingencia para mostrar que es casi imposible cultivar papa organica, porque si dejamos de usar los fertilizantes quimicos...necesitariamos no se cuantos millones de toneladas de guano de islas, de guano de vaca, de guano de gallinacea etc...que es imposible conseguirlo.
Tambien sostenemos que somos el origen de muchas especies en el mundo, es una verdad a medias, lo que sucede es que los peruanos somos ciertamente narsicistas.
Casi todos los productos que exporta el Peru...no son nativos..el esparrago, la cebolla, el mango, las uvas, las alcachofas, el paprika(somos primeros exportadores del mundo) el algodon,etc.
Se nota que las personas que han debatido con Grobman y Bustamante, no tienen un cabal conocimiento del tema y solo se apoyan en argumentos que no son realmente validos.
Ojala que este tipo de debates continuen, porque esa es la forma de informar y educar al consumidor, que es el mas interesado en este tema.

----------


## benjamin jara

> Aquí un video de mi padre y Antonietta Gutiérrez debatiendo sobre el tema en Canal N, con Jimena de la Quintana. No he podido escuchar aún el debate (porque estoy sin parlantes), pero apenas lo oiga voy a dar una opinión sobre lo que dijeron ambos en el programa.    
> Saludos

 Bruno: tu papa tienes las ideas totalmente claras y con base, por ejemplo dice que USA tiene cerca de medio millon de has de organicos y ademas produce la mayor cantidad de alimentos para el mundo cultivando productos trangenicos, sin que hayan ocurrido ninguna disrupcion ni nada que lamentar.
Tambien dijo que la Organizacion Mundial del la Salud, no tiene registros de ningun ser que haya nacido con dos cabezas o 10 ojos por causa de los alimentos transgenicos.
Por favor tenemos que ser realistas y no quedarnos en la cola de los paises subdesarrollados debido a la falacia de ciertos argumentos que no tiene base ni sustento como sostiene la Sra Guetierrez

----------

brunasco

----------


## sonqoqosqo

Quiero comer comida andina ancestral es suficiente para mi, seguro la casi megaciudad de lima si necesitará comida echa con tecnologia de punta.

----------


## brunasco

Hola: 
Yo tambien quisiera opinar sobre este tema... 
Soy agronomo de ultimo ciclo de la UNALM, hago mis practicas en el IBT (Instituto de Biotecnologia) y Asisti al I Congreso de Mejoramiento Genetico de Plantas y Biotecnolgia Agricola, aclaro esto para decir que hablo con base y decir algo de manera muy sencilla: 
- Como es conocido por todos ( y no es nada de pesimismo, es algo comprobado cientificamente) que el cambio climatico va a afectar de manera global, segun parece que en Peru una de las cosas mas graves que ocurrira es que de los 84 climas del total de 104 de todo el mundo, quedaran cuantos....15....20? obviamente que la mayoria de los que queden seran deserticos (Aridos), por consiguiente va a desaparecer una gran cantida de Especies tanto animales como vegetales (Como ocurre normalmente en la naturaleza  en miles de años pero esta vez en solo unos 20 o 30 años). Por esto que ocurriria desapareceran los climas competitivos que nos hacen producir a "contra estacion" y no tendriamos climas suficientes como para almacenar ese "pool de genes" de las tan habladas variedades que solo crecen en el Peru, es decir, con este fuerte cambio de clima desapareceran gran cantidad de plantas que pueden ser resistentes a enfermedades, plagas, tipos de suelo, etc... por algo tan poderoso e incontrolable por el hombre como es el clima. 
- Cuando se ha hablado de Toxicidad o alergenicidad de los OGM´s en todas las conferencias (Si no es en su mayoria), siempre se cuestiona esto....Donde estan los articulos cientificos que respaldan la VERACIDAD o la FALSEDAD de esos comentarios (que no son mas que eso). Porque en realidad hasta ahora en todos mis años de estudios orientados a la biotecnologia no he visto ni siquiera un cuadro estadistico que me indique que tantos niños en brasil fueron afectados cuando se libero X variedad de mani (en otros textos hablan de soya) transgenica. 
- Siguiendo al tema de toxicidad, Hay un libro muy interesante de Helen Kreuzer "*Recombinant DNA and Biotechnology"* del cual puedo sacar algunas conclusiones.....
 + Una porcion de pasta de Albahaca es mas dañina en humanos que la aplicacion de algunos pesticidas, es decir que todo en demasia es malo (refiriendose obviamente a la dieta alimenticia humana).
 + Algunas persona acaso no son mortalmente alergicas al Mani, Chocolate, Fresas???, obviamente que algunas personas reaccionan mal a algunas sustancia y otras no, por esos  casos de personas alergicas al Chocolate.....se debe dejar de sembrar Cacao???.
+ Algo Clasico, todo el mundo sabe que consumimos soya transgenica en los aceites vegetales...Cuantos casos se han encontrado de alergias en Peru???, tambien por si acaso la empresa Knorr trabaja con trangenicos hace años y nadie ha sufrido daño alguno. 
- Cuantas Plagas y enfermedades han ingresado al pais por el deficiente control de sanidad??? y siendo realistas van a seguir entrando por las fronteras, atacando y destruyendo gran parte de los cultivos tradicionales y los mas indefensos(organicos). Esperar o rezar para que no ocurran estos ingresos no deseados es Inutil. 
- Quiero aclarar que no estoy deacuerdo con el Uso comercial y/o Industrial de los transgenicos en Peru, ya que todavia no estamos preparados para esta tecnologia y todavia tenemos nuestros climas tan queridos que hay que aprovecharlos ya que no se puede detener a las grandes empresas y su contaminacion. Lo que si seria perfecto es que se investigue de manera aislada (Bien tenemos desiertos y lugares alejados en lo mas alto de la puna...hay que usarlos!!) ya que lo q por ahora mas se busca es resistencia a climas adversos, pudiendose investigar en estas zonas aisladas. No dejemos que el atraso en teconologia nos atrape de nuevo. Imaginense que el estado nos apoye a hacer una investigacion de trangenicos nacional, la patente seria peruana y no tendriamos que depender del Monopolico Monsanto y sus variedades mejoradas ya que nosotros tendriamos nuestras variedades resistente nacionales y PATENTADAS. 
Recuerden que el clima va a cambiar de manera drastica de todas maneras, eso ya esta completamente comprobado, no esperemos a que cuando recien nos afecte pidamos esa tecnologia o peor aun, depender (NUEVAMENTE!!!) de los paises Industrializados y sus raciones de alimentos primarios.  
Bueno esa fue mi opinion, espero que lo lean con detenimiento, recuerden que mas que industrializar se debe investigar de manera controlada. 
Un saludo.

----------


## Ian Grobman

No tengo ninguna relacion con alguna empresa que desarrolle y comercialice semillas de cualquier cultivo que sea transgenico. Es decir no tengo ningun interes comercial. Dicho esto, quiero decir porque los cultivos transgenicos deben de ser considerados para entrar el Peru. Hasta el momento no se ha reportado ningun estudio cientifico serio que determine que los transgenicos hacen daño a la salud. Hasta el momento en el Peru se vienen consumiendo productos hechos con cultivos transgenicos y no a la poblacion no le ha pasado nada, por ende puedo inferir que los cultivos transgesnico son inocuos para los seres vivos. Los ciudadanos Peruanos tienen todo el derecho a escoger la utilizacio de tecnologias que al agricultor lo va a beneficiar al tener mayores rendimientos y que al utilizar menos agroquimicos, el agua estara mas limpia. No somos nadie para que con corazonadas, privemos y a los agricultores  y a los ciudadanos de cultivos tecnologia mas limpios y que den una mayor rentabilidad a los agricultores.
Para los cientificos, Toda tara genetica, la naturaleza la detiene para que no siga propagandose. La naturaleza busca mecanismos para que este organismo con estas taras no se reproduzcan. Los cultivos transgenicos, si la naturaleza los detectara como taras, no se podrian reproducir y no podrian haber semillas.
Ls genes no hacen daño al ser comidos, sino cuantos genes de gallinas (ponedoras)hemos comido sin que nos dañe (ni que pongamos huevos).

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Aquí un video de mi padre y Antonietta Gutiérrez debatiendo sobre el tema en Canal N, con Jimena de la Quintana. No he podido escuchar aún el debate (porque estoy sin parlantes), pero apenas lo oiga voy a dar una opinión sobre lo que dijeron ambos en el programa.    
> Saludos

 Al respecto de este debate, lamento decir que estoy de acuerdo con la Dra. Antonietta Rodríguez... Nadie se opone a los avances de la tecnología en nuestro país, pero hagamos las cosas bien para no perjudicar los logros obtenidos hasta el momento con nuestra agricultura convencional y orgánica.  
Si los pro transgénicos están de acuerdo en que falta fortalecer las instituciones del Estado para fiscalizar adecuadamente el ingreso de semillas transgénicas al Perú, por qué seguimos debatiendo si son buenas o malas. Sólo queremos seriedad por parte del gobierno de turno para tomar una decisión que definitivamente va a influir en nuestras vidas; pero que aún no sabemos a ciencia cierta cómo... Y no me refiero solamente a la salud, por si acaso. 
Continuando con las analogías, digamos que primero van los calzoncillos y después el pantalón; primero las medias y después los zapatos, primero la camisa y después el saco o la corbata.  
No entiendo cómo la gente no se da cuenta de la forma cómo se ha publicado este bendito reglamento. A mí me hace acordar a mi época de universitario, cuando a veces presentaba un trabajo para sumar algunos puntos y no sacarme 0... ¡Pero de todas formas ese reglamento está desaprobado!... Cómo un reglamento de bioseguridad puede tener tan pocas páginas, y cómo puede decir, que se van a permitir las semillas utilizadas y permitidas por otros países, sin haber hecho una investigación seria y acorde a nuestra realidad con cada una de ellas; y pero aún, sabiendo que no se ha hecho casi nada para empezar empezar a salvaguardar nuestra herencia genética natural. 
La Revolución Industrial es un hito de los avances tecnológicos del hombre que ha traído enormes beneficios a la humanidad -eso nadie lo discute-, pero es también causante del calentamiento global que vivimos hoy en día, y que estamos tratando de controlar mediante una tecnología relativamente nueva que se mete con los más profundo del "equilibrio natural". Yo les digo a los peruanos, ¡CUIDADO!, que si la embarramos en esta, ya va a ser difícil volver a dónde estabamos. 
Sigo sin entener el apuro de algunos por introducir esta tecnología a nuestro país, y peor cuando me dicen que es para alimentar a los "mil millones de desnutridos en el planeta", o para combatir los efectos del cambio climático. Es verdad que se pueden utilizar para esos fines, pero lo útimo que van a hacer esos cultivos es alimentar a los hambrientos, o traer equilibrio a la madre naturaleza... ¡Un poco más de respeto por la casa en la que viven y por lo vecinos del vecindario!... Que el Estado se ponga a trabajar con la seriedad del caso este tema, y que invierta en lo que tengamos que invertir para poder implementar cuanto antes esta supuesta tecnolgía anti hambrientos y anti contaminates, que tanto bien le haría a nuestro país... ¡siempre y cuando no se trate de mentiras! 
Les dejo un archivo al respecto... Y tengo muchos más si alguien quiere debatir. 
Saludos

----------


## kscastaneda

Hasta el momento no se ha reportado ningun estudio cientifico serio que determine que los transgenicos hacen daño a la salud. 
Revisar esto : 
Un reciente *estudio* realizado por *científicos franceses* ha alertado sobre el *consumo de transgénicos*: según el trabajo efectuado por *expertos de las universidades de Caen y Rouen* sobre *tres variedades de maíz modificado genéticamente*, este *tipo* de *alimentos serían riesgosos para la salud*. En *España*, aunque sólo esté autorizado el *cultivo de una de estas variedades (el MON810)*, los* dos restantes* también pueden ser *importados*, y se emplean tanto para la* alimentación humana como animal*.
 Los científicos hallaron, en concreto,* evidencias claras de riesgos para la salud* en parámetros sanguíneos, en especial, asociados con las *funciones renales y hepáticas*. Los cambios que se observaron con estas tres clases de maíces transgénicas siguen* patrones típicos de disrupciones en el sistema metabólico*.  
---> http://www.vitadelia.com/miscelanea/...s-transgenicos   *ESTUDIOS SOBRE LOS EFECTOS EN LA SALUD DE LOS TRANSGÉNICOS.* 
  					 						Publicado el 20 diciembre, 2010 por semillasysalud  *Estudios publicados en revistas científicas, sobre los efectos en la salud de los transgénicos. En total aquí aparecen 42 estudios. Los coloco organizados,* *de la siguiente manera; en 6 grupos y en cada grupo numerados para poder atender mejor a las posibles futuras modificaciones si se añaden nuevos estudios en cada grupo. 
---> http://semillasysalud.wordpress.com/...-transgenicos/ 
aquí la lista : * *MAIZ MON 810 Y OTRAS PLANTAS BT:* *1)* Intestinal and Peripheral Immune Response to MON810 Maize Ingestion in Weaning and Old Mice – 2008.  Alberto Finamore. *2)* Biological effects of transgenic maize NK603xMON810 fed in long term reproduction studies in mice – 2008. Alberta Velimirov. *3)* Effects on health and environment of transgenic (or GM) Bt brinjal – 2009. Gilles-Eric Seralini. *4)* New Analysis of a Rat Feeding Study with a Genetically Modified Maize Reveals
Signs of Hepatorenal Toxicity – 2007. Gilles-Eric Seralini. *5)* A  three-year longitudinal study on the effects of a diet containing  genetically modified Bt176 maize on the health status and performance of  sheep – 2008. Massimo Trabalza-Marinucci. *6)* Evaluation  of stress- and immune-response biomarkers in Atlantic salmon, Salmo  salar L., fed different levels of genetically modified maize (Bt maize),  compared with its near-isogenic parental line and a commercial suprex  maize – 2007. A. Sagstad. *7)* A three generation study with genetically modified Bt corn in rats: Biochemical and histopathological investigation – 2008. Aysun Kılıc, M. Turan Akay. *8 )* Safety  assessment of transgenic Bacillus thuringiensis VIP insecticidal  protein gene by feeding studies – 2007 – Food and Chemical Toxicology. Donghai Peng. *9)* Characterization  of the mucosal and systemic immune response induced by Cry1Ac protein  from Bacillus thuringiensis HD 73 in mice – 2000 - Brazilian Journal of Medical and Biological Research. Vazquez-Padron. *10)* Protoxin from Bacillus thuringiensis sp. kurstaki HD 73 binds to surface proteins in the mouse small intestine – 2000 - Biochemical and Byophysical Research communication. Vazquez-Padron. *11)* Detection  of corn intrinsic and recombinant DNA fragments and Cry1Ab protein in  the gastrointestinal contents of pigs fed genetically modified corn  Bt11; 2003. 81:2546-2551. E. H. Chowdhury, H. Kuribara, A. Hino, P. Sultana, O. Mikami, N. Shimada, K. S. Guruge, M. Saito and Y. Nakajima, J Anim Sci. *12)* Tracing residual recombinant feed molecules during digestion and rumen bacterial diversity in cattle fed transgene maize. Ralf Einspanier, Bodo Lutz, Stefanie Rief, Oksana Berezina, Vladimir Zverlov, Wolfgang Schwarz, Johann Mayer. *13) ﻿*A comparison of the effects of three GM corn varieties on mammalian health. Vendômois JS, Roullier F, Cellier D, Séralini GE. ﻿_Int J Biol Sci_ 2009; 5:706-726. *SOJA TRANSGÉNICA:* *1)* A long-term study on female mice fed on a genetically modiWed soybean: eVects on liver ageing – 2008. Manuela Malatesta. *2)* Ultrastructural analysis of pancreatic acinar cells from mice fed on genetically modified soybean – 2002. Manuela Malatesta. *3)* Ultrastructural analysis of testes from mice fed on genetically modified soybean – 2004. L. Vecchio. *4)* Proteomic sensitivity to dietary manipulations – 2003 – Biochimica and Biophysica Acta. Martin. *HERBICIDA ROUNDUP (GLIFOSATO), ASOCIADO A LAS PLANTAS RESISTENTES A ESTE HERBICIDA. (SOJA TRANSGÉNICA).* *1)* Differential Effects of Glyphosate and Roundup on Human Placental Cells and Aromatase – 2005. Sophie Richard.  *2)* Glyphosate Formulations Induce Apoptosis and Necrosis in Human Umbilical, Embryonic, and Placental Cells – 2009. Nora Benachour / Gilles-Eric Seralini. *3)* Time- and Dose-Dependent Effects of Roundup on Human Embryonic and
Placental Cells – 2007. N. Benachour. *EFECTOS ALERGÉNICOS Y TÓXICOS DE OTROS TRANSGÉNICOS. (Patatas, Guisantes, etc…).* *1)* Transgenic Expression of Bean r-Amylase Inhibitor in Peas Results in Altered Structure and Immunogenicity – 2005. Vanessa E. Prescott. *2)* Genetically Modified Foods: Potential Human Healt Effects – 2003. A. Pusztai. *3)* Nutritional  assessment of genetically modiﬁed rapeseed synthesizing high amounts of  mid-chain fatty acids including production responses of  growing-ﬁnishing pigs Archives of Animal Nutrition. August 2007; 61(4): 308 – 316. Hartwig Bohme, Eike Rudloff, Friedrich Schone. *4)* Fine Structural Changes in the Ileum of Mice Fed on d Endotoxin-Treated Potatoes and Transgenic Potatoes – 1998. Nagui H. Fares and Adel K. El-Sayed. *5)* Effect of diets containing genetically modified potatoes expressing Galanthus nivalis lectin on rat small intestine – 1999. Stanley WB Ewen. Arpad Pusztai. *MUTACIONES GENÉTICAS EN EL PROCESO DE FABRICACIÓN DE LOS TRANSGÉNICOS Y LA IMPREDICTIBILIDAD DE LAS PLANTAS OMG EN LA INTERACCIÓN CON EL ENTORNO.* *1)* Characterisation of 30 transgene insertion site and derived mRNAs in MON810 YieldGard maize – 2008. Alessio Rosati. *2)* Detection of RNA variants transcribed from the transgene in Roundup Ready soybean – 2005. Andreas Rang. *3)* The Mutational Consequences of Plant Transformation – 2006. Jonathan R. Latham. *VALORACIONES GENERALES DEL RIESGO Y OTROS PROBLEMAS DE LOS TRANSGÉNICOS RELACIONADOS CON LA SALUD HUMANA Y ANIMAL.* *1)* A different perspective on GM food – 2002. David Schubert. *2)* The problem with Nutritionally Enhanced Plants – 2008. David Schubert. *3)* _In vivo_ studies  on possible health consequences of genetically modified food and  feed—with particular regard to ingredients consisting of genetically  modified plant materials – 2003. Ian f. Pryme / Rolf Lembcke. *4)* Health risks of genetically modified foods – 1999. The Lancet.  *5)* Protecting the Food Supply in an Era of Pharmaceutical and Industrial Crops – 2004. David Andow. *6)* Critically important antibacterial agents for human medicine for risk management strategies of non-human use – 2005. Canberra – Australia.  *7)* Presence of the antibiotic resistance marker gene nptII in GM plants for food and feed uses – 2007. European Medicines Agency.  *8 )* Biotechnological, molecular and ecophysiological aspects of nutrition – 2003. A.Puztai and S. Bardocz. *9)* Genetically modified foods: Potential Human Health Effects – 2006. A. Puztai – S. Bardocz – S.W.B. Ewen. *10)* Transformation-induced mutations in transgenic plants: analysis and
biosafety implications – 2006 – Biotechnology and Genetic Engineering Reviews. Allison Wilson. *11)* Genome Scrambling – Myth or Reality? Transformation-Induced Mutations in Transgenic Crop Plants – 2004. Allison Wilson – Jonathan Latham – Ricarda Steinbrecher. *12)* Toxicity  Studies of Genetically Modified Plants: A Review of the Published  Literature – 2007 – Critical Reviews in Food Science and Nutrition. 47:721–733. Jose Luis Domingo. *13)* Secondary metabolism and the risks of GMOs – 1999 – Department of Biology, University of York. Richard D. Firn, Clive G. Jones. *14)* Health Risks of Genetically Modified Foods – 2009 – Critical Reviews in Food Science and Nutrition, 49:164–175. Artemis Dona, Ioannnis S. Arvanitoyannis.

----------


## sonqoqosqo



----------


## benjamin jara

Se puede enlistar miles de estudios con resultados a favor...y mucho menos en contra. Lo que debemos hacer es analizar y opinar, para asi de ese modo aportar a que los que entren a este forum tengan una informacion facil de entender y contrapesar; de otro modo solo vamos a contribuir a desinformar al pais mas de lo que esta ya desinformado.
Acabo de revisar el item numero 14, y lo que encuentro al final, es que la autora dice que se requiere de estudios muchos mas profundos, lo que quiere decir que no hay una CONCLUSION CIENTIFICA CONTUNDENTE, que es lo que cientificamente se quiere.
En USA, que es el pais donde existe la mayor cantidad de expertos y cientificos, con instituciones serias en especial en materia de regulaciones, se cultivan 500 mil has de organicos y el resto de produccion que es astronomia con transgenicos, en especial productos que se utilizan en la gran mayoria de alimentos( maiz, soya,algodon,trigo, etc). Graicias..Benjamin

----------


## kscastaneda

Pueden haber miles de estudios a favor como dices, pero me basta con 1 en contra de la salud para decir NO TRANSGENICOS y miles de testimonios en contra de la BIODIVERSIDAD. 
El 20 de mayo en Trujillo en el auditorio copernico de la UNT a las 8am, tratará el tema de los transgenicos todo el día. 
Estan todos cordialmente invitados. 
Saludos,

----------


## benjamin jara

Solo una pregunta  concreta... Esa biodiversidad tan manipulada...como crees que se ha originado en el planeta tierra????????????

----------


## kscastaneda

Por selección natural ahunado a la domesticación en el tiempo delos grupos humanos ancestrales a diferentes pisos ecológicos. Recombinación genética natural que no afecta a la salud del pueblo, ni va en contra de los intereses patentes de las transnacionales que favorecen solo a los allegados vendidos más no al pueblo. NO QUIERO TRANSGENICOS hasta que se ejecuten trabajos científicos bajo nuestras condiciones a todo nivel, cosa que NO ESTA PERMITIDO por quienes venden los TRANSGENICOS bajo amenaza de denuncia. Tampoco quiero que nuestros productores que no tienen los recursos para comprar semillas caras se vean perjudicados por no poder sembrar NUESTRAS SEMILLAS que ellos a través del tiempo venían sembrando; QUE SE LIBERE LAS PATENTES, pues sin querer estos se van a ver contaminados por el polen transgenico y prohibidos de sembrar las semillas que la naturaleza nos ha dado y que por años siempre han hecho. 
Solo una pregunta concreta ....¿Qué profesión tienes?

----------


## benjamin jara

RECOMBINACION GENETICA NATURAL....que bien que senales este punto que es importante para el debate...Osea que como conocedor de la naturaleza y profesional del agro sabes perfectamente de este proceso que en la naturaleza ocurre en miles miles de anos.. de lo contrario no tendriamos plantas que resisten enfermedades, otras son repelentes a insectos y otras tantas caracteristicas innumerables que hacen la existencia de la biodiversidad de la que tanto hablamos.
Con el avance de la ciencia que tu bien lo conoces y lo entiendes..ha sido posible disponer de mapa genetico del ser humano,animales y plantas, y las diferencias no son tan grandes como pensabamos. 
El conocimiento de la funcion particular de los genes ligados a la produccion de proteinas particulares, ha permitido que el hombre tenga la posibilidad de seleccionar genes con caracteristicas particulares que pueden ser transferidos a otros organimos...SIMPLEMENTE ES LA REPLICA DE LA COMBINACION O RECOMBINACION QUE TU SENALAS...pero acelerada por la capacidad del cerebro humano.
Todos estos avances se han logrado en base a investigaciones muy costosas porque tienen resultados a largo plazo, es por eso que solo corporaciones grandes como Monsanto, Bayer, etc. pueden invertir en ello,y desde luego tienen que tener patentes, de lo contrario como recuperan su inversion. Tu como profesional del agro, si te dedicaras a la produccion de semilla, seguro que haras dos cosas.. produciras semillas hibridas y ademas tendras tu marca propia protegida por la leyes...
Disculpa,pero pienso que no tienes mucho conocimiento a cerca de la pequena y mediana agricultura en el Peru...son pocos los campesinos que debido a su falta de conocimiento no comprar semillas mejoradas en algun sentido..Te invito a que trates de conversar por ejemplo con el Programa de Maiz de la Universidad Agraria y veras que ni siquiera los maiceros de Urubamba del Cusco siembran sus propias semillas.
Si continuaramos con la agricultura ancestral,,,entonces pues tendriamos por ejemplo maices del tamano de esos que se encuentran en la tumbas de los antiguos Incas del Cusco o en los Mochicas de Lambayeque...No pues,, como bien sabes los maices que producimos a pesar del bajisimo rendimiento son mucho mas mejorados..
La gran mayoria de los transgenicos son hibridos, y tu sabes que si no fuera asi, los que producen esas semillas perderian todo su negocio en un corto tiempo.
Si estoy de acuerdo contigo en que se hagan investigaciones in situ..es decir en las condiciones del Peru, pero eso no significa estar replicando investigaciones cuyos resultados son contundentes.
Las instituciones encargadas deberian disenar, ensayos a nivel nacional de estos transgenicos tal como hace FUNDEAL con el algodon y el Programa Nacional de Maiz... porque si nos  dedicamos a ejecutar pruebas de otro nivel ...solo te dire que los transgenicos lo estamos consumiento hace mas de treinta anos en forma directa e indirecta mi querido moderador.
Ojala que continuemos conversando de manera precisa y alturada a fin de tratar de aclarar tantas dudas que tiene  el ciudadano comun, para asi evitar que quedemos siempre a la saga aun de los paises en desarrollo- 
Benjamin Jara Pantigozo
Biologo, Ms Entomologia.
SMITHSONIAN MUSEUM.
NATURAL HISTORY.

----------


## kscastaneda

RECOMBINACION GENETICA NATURAL, un TRANSGENICO de ninguna manera es replica de lo que yo señalo, pues esto se hace colocando genes de otros individuos, sin importar los daños que puedan estos ocasionar dizque en favor de la humanidad. 
A diferencia de los transgenicos, en nuestro país hay empresas dedicadas a la producción de semilla mediante hibridación 100% genetica natural NO TRANSGENICA (NO MEZCLAS DE OTROS INDIVIDUOS); la patente de hecho la tienen pero no afecta a nuestros productores por el tema especifico del polen y las denuncias que hacen los que venden transgenicos. SI ANULARAN ELLO Y NO HICIERAN PERSECUCIÓN, sería distinto y un punto menos a tratar en contra de los transgenicos. 
Conozco muy bien la pequeña agricultura, la mediana y la agroindustria en mi PERU, de hecho en mi ámbito de acción pues como sabes cada quien se dedica a actividades especificas según su ámbito de acción; es por ello que como conocedor de sus carencias que muy bien haces referencia como conocedor omnipotente de la agricultura en todo nuestro país; NO QUIERO QUE SE VEAN AFECTADOS con el ingreso de transgenicos. 
Me parece que deberías pensar un poco antes de hablar cosas que como profesional deberías saber, lo digo por el tema de los maíces ancestrales y la comparación con los actuales NO TRANSGENICOS. 
Esta demostrado que lo que sirve para Norteamerica, Europa, lo que sea; no necesariamente va servir para nuestras condiciones. Asi que mantengo mi posición en que se hagan las replicas necesarias las veces que sean necesarias antes de AFECTAR AL FUTURO DE NUESTRA NACION. 
Me entere del consumo de transgenicos que indicas cuando fuí a Lima y el presidente de defensa del consumidor nos lo dijo, menos mal que niguna de esas marcas que estan en el listado he consumido. Si hubiera sabido como tu, del ingreso disfrazado sin indicar lo que son, de esos productos transgenicos en nuestro país, si lo hubiera sabido, no me hubiera quedado callado. 
No tengo nada más que discutir, tu tienes tu posición, tus intereses tendrás; el mío es en concreto : 
* NO A LAS PATENTES PERSECUTIVAS.
* QUE SE HAGAN LOS ESTUDIOS DE SALUD NECESARIOS.
* NO A LA CONTAMINACION DE NUESTRA BIODIVERSIDAD. 
Y ya me canse de estar respondiendo a este tema que le das vueltas y vueltas confundiendo a la gente con conocimiento erroneo. 
Carlos Castañeda

----------


## benjamin jara

No te canses pues, lo que sucede es que tenemos que ser claros y no hablar como politicos,porque los politicos repiten esos slogans que en mayusculas lo pones.
Pues eso se hace colocando genes de otros individuos......no entiendo...seguramente te refieres al transplante de genes de especies diferentes, es decir de una bacteria al maiz por ejemplo.
Repito que es similar, la diferencia es el tiempo... los genes de una bacteria que interactua por miles de anos con una planta x,..no es posible que haya un intercambio genetico entre ambas?????Tu sabes porque cada ano se descubren nuevas especies de plantas y animales??? solo diferentes en aspectos minimos con otras que viven en ese ambito???
Si se que hay empresas en el Peru productoras de semillas como Hortus y otras,,pero estas tu como productor de semillas muy contento con que los rendimientos promedio de maiz por ejemplo sean solo de 5 TM??? acaso tu como profesional no desearias que ese rendimiento por Ha se incremente significativamente por lo menos a 15 Tm????? Estoy seguro que siiiiiii lo quieres y eso solo lograremos caminando al paso del avance de la ciencia y la tecnologia....
La Organizacion Mundial de la Salud, no es cualquier cosa, es una institucion de prestigio,y esta encargada de fiscalizar y alertar cualquier anormalidad producida por producto X... Esta organizacion no tiene ningun registro sobre danos a la salud por parte de los transgenicos.
No entiendo la segunda parte de tu publicacion...la patente de hecho la tienenpero no afecta a nuestros productores por el tema especifico del polen y las denuncias que hacen los que venden transgenicos...........
No soy conocedor omnipotente, solo que he trabajado directamente en agricultura desde pequeno, en las zonas de la sierra..por eso no veo como pueden ser afectados por los transgenicos, si los entes encargados de reglamentar y hacer cumplir los reglamentos van por el camino correcto.
A proposito de agricultores..en los paises donde hace mucho se cultivan productos transgenicos, los agricultores han sido los primeros en apoyar la entrada de transgenicos..porque ellos son los que mas beneficio reciben, porque sus costos bajan, y sus rendimientos aumentan grandemente.,y por lo tanto sus ingresos aumentan...Los productores de tabaco por ejemplo, cuando entro al mercado semillas transgenicas de tabaco con menos contenido de nicotina, se beneficiaron enormemente por que el precio de su producto se elevo en 100% ademas de los beneficios para los fumadores..etc.
Si pienso para escribir Carlos, seguro que has visto los maices que se recuperan de las tumbas incaicas, son pequenas y de granos muy pobres nutricionalmente, pero la ciencia y la tecnologia nos permite ahora producir maices mucho mas grandes y con mas alto contenido nutricional.
Osea que la insulina producida producida gracias a la Biotecnologia, en base a plantas transgenicas, lo cual lo abarata, no es util en el Peru????o no sirve en el Peru??
El queso que se vende el Peru y que viene de Europa, no es bueno para el Peru???? 
El pollo que comemos, es alimentado con maiz transgenico que importamos, igual la leche de las vacas peruanas provienen de vacas alimentadas con productos transgenicos...y hay tantos ejemplos..
No seas pues tan cortante...como puede decir...QUE ESTA DEMOSTRADO QUE LO QUE SIRVE PARA NORTEAMERICA, EUROPA, LO QUE SEA:NO VA A SERVIR PARA EL PERU... 
Por favor como te vas a enterar del consumo de organicos recien cuando fuiste a Lima??? no pues..osea tu no consumes carne de pollo, de res, no consumes productos enlatados, no comes quesos  ricos que vienen de Europa y Argentina etc.
No entran disfrazados, no, entran por la dependecia que tenemos de productos basicos para nuestra alimentacion.(maiz, trigo, cebada, soya, y otros) El Peru importa el 70%de maiz que consumimos, el 80%de trigo que consumimos y asi por el estilo...estos productos son la base para la preparacion de alimentos para la avicultura , ganaderia y piscicultura del Peru.
No tengo ningun interes, solo lo hago en funcion de que nuestra patria no se quede a la zaga en la produccion de alimentos,en un mundo que cada vez demanda mas alimentos y de mayor calidad. 
Si queremos que nuestro pais continue con su crecimiento economico,,tenemos que tratar de ser independientes desde el punto de vista alimenticio..Ser dependiente desde el punto de vista alimentario, es una enorme desventaja para nuestro pueblo.
Debemos ponernos de acuerdo, para que el ingreso de los transgenicos sea paulatina, ordenada, y consensuada a travez de las instituciones encargadas de ejecutarlo,para ello debemos informar y educar a la poblacion, sin lanzar  slogans que solo alarman a la poblacion/
No confundo a la gente Carlos,,solo informo sobre cosas ciertas, sobre hechos concretos, no lanzo en mayusculas slogans en mayusculas que lo unico que hacen es entorpecer un dialogo alturado.
Que sucederia en el Peru, si deja de importar maices y soyas que son transgenicas de uno y otro modo????  
Un saludo afectuoso... Benjamin Jara.

----------


## kscastaneda

Sin comentarios sigue tu debate.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> No te canses pues, lo que sucede es que tenemos que ser claros y no hablar como politicos,porque los politicos repiten esos slogans que en mayusculas lo pones.

 Estimado Benjamín: 
La misma claridad deberíamos pedirle al gobierno y a sus ministros a la hora de emitir decretos que involucran a un grupo importante de peuanos; precisamente para evitar "Baguazos", "Moqueguazos", "Tacnazos", y por qué no, "Transgenicazos". Por eso digo que éste no es un problema de "expertos" e "ignorantes", sino un problema generado por nuestros muy concertadores políticos; por lo que considero es imposible desligar el tema de la política. Ten por seguro que los se oponen a este reglamento, es más que nada porque desconfían de que éste vaya a beneficiar a la mayoría de peruanos, y peor aún, a los agricultores más pobres.  
A mí me parece injusto que agricultores no puedan acceder a esta nueva tecnología en el Perú, pero me parecería más injusto que personas que no desean esta nueva teconología se vean afectados irremediablemente por quienes de manera prepotente aseguran que es imposible que se produzca contaminación genética, cuando poco se ha hecho para probar esto en nuestro país; por lo que proceso a hacerte preguntas de un alumno universitario: 
¿ES POSIBLE QUE UN MAÍZ O ALGODÓN TRANSAGÉNICO CONTAMINE UN MAÍZ MORADO O UN ALGODÓN NATIVO?   

> Pues eso se hace colocando genes de otros individuos......no entiendo...seguramente te refieres al transplante de genes de especies diferentes, es decir de una bacteria al maiz por ejemplo.
> Repito que es similar, la diferencia es el tiempo... los genes de una bacteria que interactua por miles de anos con una planta x,..no es posible que haya un intercambio genetico entre ambas?????Tu sabes porque cada ano se descubren nuevas especies de plantas y animales??? solo diferentes en aspectos minimos con otras que viven en ese ambito???

 Si hablamos de tiempo y de no retrasarnos con respecto a los avances tecnológicos que se dan en el mundo ¿DIRÍAS O RECOMENDARÍAS TÚ QUE EL PERÚ SEA PIONERO EN EN CREAR NO OVM'S SINO PGM'S (Peruanos Genéticamente Modificados)? Es que es verdad que sería bueno ser los primero alguna vez; y si se trata de un tecnología segura, podríamos empezar a modificarnos cuanto antes para ser más productivos, o para consumir menos alimentos por ejemplo... y así adelnatarnos al resto. Repito que a mí me sorprende el egoísmo del ser humano, pero en fin; he visto que la biotecnología apunta a eso... ¿POR QUÉ NO HACERLO DE UNA VEZ? ¿POR QUÉ SEGUIMOS ESPERANDO?   

> Si se que hay empresas en el Peru productoras de semillas como Hortus y otras,,pero estas tu como productor de semillas muy contento con que los rendimientos promedio de maiz por ejemplo sean solo de 5 TM??? acaso tu como profesional no desearias que ese rendimiento por Ha se incremente significativamente por lo menos a 15 Tm????? Estoy seguro que siiiiiii lo quieres y eso solo lograremos caminando al paso del avance de la ciencia y la tecnologia....

 ¿LAS SEMILLAS TRANSGÉNICAS SON MÁGICAS O ALGO POR EL ESTILO?... Porque sinceramente me las venden como que uno las siembra y puedes regresar después de 3, 4 ó 5 meses a recoger las 15 TN ya cosechadas y con el cliente esperando para pagarte toda tu producción. ¿DÓNDE QUEDAN LOS DEMÁS FACTORES QUE DETERMINAN UNA BUENA COSECHA O UN BUEN NEGOCIO? 
Por otro lado, ¿CUÁNTAS MANERAS DE AUMENTAR LA PRODUCTIVIDAD Y REDUCIR LOS COSTOS DE PRODUCCIÓN EXISTEN EN LA AGRICULTURA? ¿Y QUÉ POLÍTICAS HA DADO EL GOBIERNO PARA IMPULSAR LA PRODUCTIVIDAD Y LA REDUCCIÓN DE COSTOS A NIVEL NACIONAL? ¿TENEMOS UNA POLÍTICA AGRARIA NACIONAL, QUE SUSTENTE EL REGLAMENTO DE BIOSEGURIDAD?    

> La Organizacion Mundial de la Salud, no es cualquier cosa, es una institucion de prestigio,y esta encargada de fiscalizar y alertar cualquier anormalidad producida por producto X... Esta organizacion no tiene ningun registro sobre danos a la salud por parte de los transgenicos.

 Yo creo que eso es difícil de probar hasta para la Organización Mundial de la Salud; y que no te quepan dudas que allí también hay corruptos como en este país. Además, he leído varios artículos donde precisamente se aclara que hace falta mucha investigación controlada y a largo plazo para poder determinar eso con total seguridad. Es cierto que comemos pollos, cerdos y productos con insumos transgénicos, pero me pregunto ¿TENDRÁ ALGO QUE VER CON EL ACELERADO CRECIMIENTO DEL CÁNCER EN LA HUMANIDAD? ¿QUIÉN ME ASEGURA QUE NO? ¿MONSANTO?... Yo creo que asegurar o desmentir ello, es prácticamente imposible hoy en día; incluso para la Organización Mundial de la Salud.   

> No entiendo la segunda parte de tu publicacion...la patente de hecho la tienenpero no afecta a nuestros productores por el tema especifico del polen y las denuncias que hacen los que venden transgenicos...........
> No soy conocedor omnipotente, solo que he trabajado directamente en agricultura desde pequeno, en las zonas de la sierra..por eso no veo como pueden ser afectados por los transgenicos, si los entes encargados de reglamentar y hacer cumplir los reglamentos van por el camino correcto.

 Precisamente creemos que la manera en que estamos enfrentando el tema no es el camino correcto. El camino correcto es el debate, el estudio, la investigación, la inversión, la capacitación, la reglamentación (con penalizaciones incluidas) y finalmente la ejecución. 
Tal vez me equivoque, y mi sentido de precaución nos atrase cinco años más con respecto a otros países del mundo, pero me sentiré más tranquilo al estar informado de la manera en que el Perú le sacaría provecho a esta teconología, sin perjudicar a la salud, al medio ambiente o a la biodiversidad; y ni al pequeño, mediano o gran agricultor. En esos 5 años también podemos implementar polítcas y tecnolgías para incrementar nuestra productividad y reducir nuestros costos... y lo más lindo de todo... para alimentar a nuestra hermanos hambrientos y para contrarrestas el cambio climático... ¿ACASO ESAS NOS SON FRASES POLÍTICAS?   

> A proposito de agricultores..en los paises donde hace mucho se cultivan productos transgenicos, los agricultores han sido los primeros en apoyar la entrada de transgenicos..porque ellos son los que mas beneficio reciben, porque sus costos bajan, y sus rendimientos aumentan grandemente.,y por lo tanto sus ingresos aumentan...Los productores de tabaco por ejemplo, cuando entro al mercado semillas transgenicas de tabaco con menos contenido de nicotina, se beneficiaron enormemente por que el precio de su producto se elevo en 100% ademas de los beneficios para los fumadores..etc.

 Bueno, aquí en Perú pasa la contrario; la mayoría de agricultores no quiere utilizar semillas transgénicas. Y lo mismo podría pasar con el caso de los transgénicos, ya que somos un país único, como todos los demás. 
¿PUCHOS TRANS BAJOS EN NICOTINA?... Negocio redondo que sigue afectando la salud de las personas. Que los políticos inviertan mejor en prevención y campañas contra el consumos de tabaco, en vez de permitir que las empresas se cuelguen de una adicción con el pretexto de que son "puchos más sanos".   

> Si pienso para escribir Carlos, seguro que has visto los maices que se recuperan de las tumbas incaicas, son pequenas y de granos muy pobres nutricionalmente, pero la ciencia y la tecnologia nos permite ahora producir maices mucho mas grandes y con mas alto contenido nutricional.

 Eso también lo venimos haciendo desde hace muchísimos años mediante Biotecnología convencional...   

> Osea que la insulina producida producida gracias a la Biotecnologia, en base a plantas transgenicas, lo cual lo abarata, no es util en el Peru????o no sirve en el Peru??.  
> El queso que se vende el Peru y que viene de Europa, no es bueno para el Peru???? 
> El pollo que comemos, es alimentado con maiz transgenico que importamos, igual la leche de las vacas peruanas provienen de vacas alimentadas con productos transgenicos...y hay tantos ejemplos..
> No seas pues tan cortante...como puede decir...QUE ESTA DEMOSTRADO QUE LO QUE SIRVE PARA NORTEAMERICA, EUROPA, LO QUE SEA:NO VA A SERVIR PARA EL PERU... 
> Por favor como te vas a enterar del consumo de organicos recien cuando fuiste a Lima??? no pues..osea tu no consumes carne de pollo, de res, no consumes productos enlatados, no comes quesos ricos que vienen de Europa y Argentina etc.
> No entran disfrazados, no, entran por la dependecia que tenemos de productos basicos para nuestra alimentacion.(maiz, trigo, cebada, soya, y otros) El Peru importa el 70%de maiz que consumimos, el 80%de trigo que consumimos y asi por el estilo...estos productos son la base para la preparacion de alimentos para la avicultura , ganaderia y piscicultura del Peru.
> No tengo ningun interes, solo lo hago en funcion de que nuestra patria no se quede a la zaga en la produccion de alimentos,en un mundo que cada vez demanda mas alimentos y de mayor calidad. 
> Si queremos que nuestro pais continue con su crecimiento economico,,tenemos que tratar de ser independientes desde el punto de vista alimenticio..Ser dependiente desde el punto de vista alimentario, es una enorme desventaja para nuestro pueblo."

 Nadie niega que la biotecnología moderna se puede utilizar para inumerales y positivos fines; sólo hace falta que tomemos el tema con la seriedad y transparencia que le compete, dejando de lado las actitudes de prepotencia y egocéntrismo, como la mostrada por Alan García, que sólo generan más rechazo entre los que estamos a favor de una moratoria para empezar con las investigaciones y dejar las bases bien sentadas para el ingreso de OGM´s al Perú.   

> Debemos ponernos de acuerdo, para que el ingreso de los transgenicos sea paulatina, ordenada, y consensuada a travez de las instituciones encargadas de ejecutarlo,para ello debemos informar y educar a la poblacion, sin lanzar slogans que solo alarman a la poblacion/.

 Sería bueno que tampoco nos vendan "el paraíso a la vuelta de la esquina" y que el gobierno deje de jugar sus última cartas por debajo de la mesa... Por lo demás, estoy muy de acuerdo.   

> No confundo a la gente Carlos,,solo informo sobre cosas ciertas, sobre hechos concretos, no lanzo en mayusculas slogans en mayusculas que lo unico que hacen es entorpecer un dialogo alturado.
> Que sucederia en el Peru, si deja de importar maices y soyas que son transgenicas de uno y otro modo???? 
> Un saludo afectuoso... Benjamin Jara.

 Las cosas ciertas y los hechos concretos es creo lo que precisamente escasea en el tema de trasgénicos, sino cómo explicaríamos el debate a nivel mundial que existe sobre ellos... Y sobre tu pregunta del maíz, tal vez empezaríamos a importar maíz y soya convencional. 
Bueno mi estimado Benjamín; he tratado de darte una contraparte -desde mi punto de vista- para que podamos seguir debatiendo sobre el tema y así podamos informar -dentro de nuestras posibilidades- a las demás personas interesadas. Tratemos de no menospreciar lo que otros opinan, y como tú dices, busquemos la armonía para que el Perú sea el gran beneficiado, y no sólo algunos agricultores adinerados o algunos políticos corruptos.  
Saludos

----------


## benjamin jara

Estimano Bruno: 
Mirando de lejos las cosas que ocurren en nuestro pais, tengo una sensacion de desadosiego. La falta de una educacion publica con cimientos poderosos en todos los niveles nos conduce cada dia mas hacia rumbos no definidos, andamos en el limbo sin tener guias que nos conduzcan al camino correcto, al contrario nos confunden y nos meten en una marana infernal.
Nuestros gobernantes que no saben lo que es el sentido comun, los nuevos politicos que solo aspiran a un sueldo y gollerias sin tener un principio, un ideal, una doctrina.
Bueno, dejemos esto a un lado y en principio te agradezco por tu cortesia, al contestar lo que pense que era una forma infantil de cortar una conversacion.
Me agrada responder, punto por punto, tal como tu lo haces, y creo que deberia ser asi el estilo de cualquier profesional. 
R. a tu primera pregunta: Nada en la vida es seguro 100%, cuando comemos un pedazo de pan, podriamos adquirir una micotoxina. Los procesos biologicos ocurren en la naturaleza y por ello el hombre son su inteligencia puede reducir esos riesgos...El cruzamiento entre plantas de manera natural se produce cuando las floraciones coinciden, y por lo tanto las edades por ejemplo de un maiz de una area con la de otro son distintas. Por otro lado el polen de la mayoria de transgenicos son infertiles, de lo contrario donde estaria el negocio de las empresas que las producen...Acaso la empresa Biofertil que vende semilla de maiz hibrido no es un negocio???
En el caso del algodon sucede lo mismo, los algodones transgenicos producen una toxina que hace que plagas de importancia economica mundial como el gusano rosado no la ataquen y bajen los rendimiento de manera catastrofica, que bueno fuera que el algodon nativo..tuviera esa caracteristica, porque precisamente es el algodon mas susceptible a plagas y por ello los agricultores algodoneros lo han confinado solo a lugares lejos de sus campos industriales.
El Peru, gracias a su geografia y a su gran numero de ecosistemas tiene toda la posibilidad de aislar cultivos si asi lo desean, 
mira nomas.. la Costa esta formada por oasis, separados unos de otros por zonas aridas que son barreras naturales.
En la Sierra los valles son profundos y existen nichos ecologicos para muchos de los cuales nos preocupamos. 
R. tu segunda pregunta y sugerencia... me gusta tu sarcasmo y tu ocurrencia. Nooo no podremos jamas porque somos un pais del tercer mundo y para llegar a lo que dices necesitariamos que la educacion revolucione, que la infraestructura crezca de manera exponencial, que la corrupcion de convierta por arte de magia en honestidad etc.
No se trata tampoco de que la biotecnologia sea una magia..no..como te dije al comienzo, todo tiene un peligro, nada es seguro totalmente.
Que el ser humano es egoista?..claro que si, desde sus origenes, del contrario no existiria el mercado libre y la ley de la oferta y la demanda. Hay un dicho muy peruano..que dice..el peor enemigo de un peruano es otro peruano.. 
R. tercera pregunta: No las semillas transgenicas no son magicas, pero llevan un potencial enorme dentro de ellas para incrementar dramaticamente la produccion y la productividad. Desde luego todo tiene que ir acompanado de un manejo adecuado del campo de cultivo.
Hablemos el maiz porque es el mas representativo. Los rendimientos en el Peru son en promedio los mas bajos de latinoamerica pienso, debido a una serie de factores.
Estudie una epoca sembrar maiz con sistema de goteo en Casma, basicamente incrementando el numero de plantas por ha.es decir acortando distancias, de tal manera que tendria el doble numero de plantas que lo tradicional. Que ocurrio??no logre incrementar la produccion, porque nuestros maices son muy altos y tienen un area foliar excesiva que no les sirve de mucho.
Necesitamos un maiz enano y que tenga en promedio 2 mazorcas por planta, con estas dos variables y una conduccion tecnica llegariamos a cuandruplicar nuestos rendimientos. Con la manipulacion genetica podemos conseguir ese tipo de planta y aun mas..
Tenemos una politica agraria, pero, en el papel. Tenemos una politica de investigacion agraria que tampoco se cumple, porque nos falta dinero dicen... Los profesionales dedicados a la investigacion no son bien pagados y no reciben capacitacion constante. Un investigador presenta un proyecto de largo alcance con fundamentos muy bien estructurados y estudiados...al final no tiene el presupuesto requerido.
Los Ministros son cambiados como se fueran calcetines y en seguida los que tienen cargo de Directores en Instituciones como el INIA. donde esta la experiencia que se acumula? En los paises desarrollados la experiencia cuenta mas que los titulos y las influencias. 
R.cuarta pregunta:Antes de la introduccion de un GE. debe conformarse los Estatutos ,bajo la coordinacion de un Marco Regulacion de la Biotecnolgia, sobreseguido, compartido por el Departamento de Agricultura de US, la Agencia de Proteccion Ambiental EPA y la Administracion de Alimentos y Drogas FDA.
Luego entra a tallar el Servicio de Inspeccion de la Salud de Plantas y Animales APHIS, que juega un rol central en la regulacion de pruebas en campo de los productos biotecnologicos. Despues de anos de prueba en el campo, el aplicante puede pedir al APHIS, determine el status de no regulado y la orden para facilitar su comercializacion.
Como vez, es un proceso muy complicado y estricto.
Los problemas de cancer cada vez en aumento, diria que se deben mas que todo al consumo y utilizacion de elemento quimicos sinteticos en nuestra vida diaria, no a los trangenicos. Hoy en dia los agricultores usan mas productos quimicos, igualmente en los procesos de industrializacion de alimentos se usa mas quimicos no organicos.
Vuelvo a repetir, no hay nada totalmente seguro, sin embargo es mas peligroso un insecticida en la comida que un GE.
El proceso tradicional de mejora de plantas que es la hibridacion es tambien una transferencia de genes de una planta a otra, lo que pasa es que para obtener lo que deseamos nos lleva anosssss.. porque por ese proceso no se transfiere solo el gen que deseamos sino todo un conjunto o un millar de genes, por ello se requiere la retrocruza, porque a veces obtenemos caracteristicas no deseadas...por lo tanto.. con las tecnicas tradicionales de hibridacion tambien
estamos consumiento genes de otras plantas
Al consumir cualquier alimento, acaso no tenemos bacterias y virus que precisamente no estan el la planta??? acaso solo comemos maiz o trigo?? no combinamos con otros vegetales y carnes y otras tantas cosas?? 
R.quinta pregunta: No no son frases politicas, con cosas reales y sustentables, asi como vienen ocurriendo las cosas a nivel mundial, por el ano 2025, enfrentaremos una escazes de alimentos a nivel mundial y en especial en los paises pobres. Si no hubiese ocurrido la revolucion verde de N.Borlau, esta carestia se hubiera adelantado.
Lo mas extrano es que los paises que sufren menos hambre y miseria, son los mas preocupados en producir mas alimentos, fijate lo que ocurre con Africa subhariana, padecen desnutricion cronica, porque tiene precisamente eso que se llama agricultura ecologica y organica, no usan tecnoligia moderna, no usan semillas mejoradas, no usan insecticidas, no usan fertilizantes, no usan herbicidas, etc, porque?? porque no tienen dinero para comprar esos insumos que elevan la produccion por ha. y por lo tanto sufren una miseria cronica.
Con respecto al tabaco,,, es un avance pues, porque no es posible bajarlo a cero porque tiene funciones en la fisiologia de la planta, hay muchas plagas que no la atacan precisamente por su contenido de nicotina. 
R.sexta pregunta: No, lo que pasa que la gran mayoria de agricultores en el Peru son autosuficientes, y no tienen la educacion debida, y por lo tanto desconocen lo que es la tecnolgia moderna, y el Estado no hace nada por ensenarles a fin de que logren su progreso. Siendo asi, no tienen la capacidad economica para comprar los insumos para mejorar sus campos.
Pero, estoy seguro que es distinta la opinion de un agricultor mediano, es decir de 20 has para arriba, ese agricultor si tiene acceso a la agricultura moderna y si se le brinda informacion sobre lo que es un transgenico, estoy seguro que lo acepta, salvo que el agricultor sea Gaston Acurio. 
R.setima pregunta:Si precisamente lo hacemos aun con tecnologia tradicional, pero cuantos anos tienen que pasar?? pero aun asi, es la primera forma de transferir genes de una planta a otra, o acaso el polen no contiene genes?? 
Estimado Bruno, estoy de acuerdo tambien contigo, y es por eso me agrada compartir ideas y conocimientos de una manera organizada.
El problema es que esto de los trangenicos en el Peru, no es de ahora. Yo asisti en el ano l988, a una reunion en Montevideo convocada por la FAO, para ver como se trataban estos temas relacionados a la entrada de productos biotecnologicos agricolas a paises del tercer mundo. En esa ocasion no habiendo otra institucion debidamente equipada desde el punto de vista de laboratorios y personal capacitado del Peru, se sugirio que fuera el CIP. el encargado de iniciar las investigaciones.
Han pasado tantos anos y las autoridades y el gobierno que marcha a paso de torturga, no les daba la gana de tocar el tema, y recien ahora y en epoca de elecciones se les ocurre lanzar el Reglamento sin haber informado de manera pedagogica al pueblo comun y corriente. 
Estamos acostumbrados a los GE en la industria farmaceutica, y cuando hablamos de plantas, se da una oposicion terrible, y lo entiendo perfectamente, todo es la falta de sentido comun de nuestros gobernantes que se creyen los reyezuelos, que gobiernan encerrados en sus pensamientos particulares sin levantar la mirada mas alla de tu pupitre.
No se si la moratoria de cinco anos sea algo positivo, pero de una cosa estoy seguro..que esos cinco anos se convertiran en 30 anos mas porque asi lo quisieron los gobernantes.
Creo que he sido muy extenso.. en la proxima comunicacion desearia que hagamos planteamientos sobre como podriamos enfocar los trabajos que se requieren a fin de ir avanzando paulatinamente la ultilizacion bien pensada de los transgenicos ya que la moratoria me parece ya un hecho. Ojala que ya tengamos concordancia. Es mas facil levantar a un pueblo en la protesta que hacerle entender el sentido de lo positivo. Un saludo cordial.... Benjamin Jara.

----------


## brunasco

Recordemos este enlace...  http://www.minag.gob.pe/notas-de-pre...nsgenicos.html  
Es verdad que la OMS no ha reportado daños evidenciados a la salud??? 
La propuesta de colocar maiz amarillo duro trangenico en la costa norte es buena, pero a pesar  de esa seguridad no estoy de acuerdo, sigo con mi idea de investigar mas que industrializar. 
Saludos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Comparto con ustedes un par de correos que me llegaron a mi bandeja, con los dos extremos de esta discusión. El primer mensaje fue enviado por Alexander Grobman (Perú Transgénico) y el segundo por Wilson Ortiz (Perú Orgánico)... Saludos.  *ALGUNAS REFLEXIONES* *SOBRE EL DESARROLLO DE LOS TRANSGENICOS*  
Continuando en un plan de ilustración (informaciones veraces e ideas) aporto las siguientes.   *Soya en Argentina y Perú.-* 
La soya entró en Argentina tras un cuidadoso proceso de aprobación. El Dr. Moisés Burachik, actualmente coordinador de Biotecnología en el Ministerio de Agricultura de Argentina, nos ha explicado en detalle el proceso meticuloso de aprobación de transgénicos que siguieron en Argentina, durante una conferencia en Lima sobre bioseguridad de la biotecnología, en CONCYTEC. 
Argentina sembró 19.5 millones de hectáreas de soya transgénica en el año 2010, o sea 4 veces el total de siembras de toda la agricultura peruana y Brasil sembró 17.6 millones de hectáreas de soya transgénica en el 2010, después de haber agregado 10% a su a su área de soya o sea 1.6 millones de hectáreas más en un año. Argentina ha recibido en sus primeros 10 años de cultivo un beneficio directo de US$ 20,000 millones acumulados y un beneficio indirecto de otros US$ 20,000 millones atribuibles a la soya transgénica. Se ganó un millón de puestos de trabajo. Brasil demoró unos 6 años en la adopción de la soya transgénica que puede trabajarse en siembra directa, sin aradura, reduciendo costos, consumo de petróleo, emisiones de CO2 y erosión de los suelos, por eso los agricultores han corrido a usarla y no les importa pagar el mayor precio por las semillas que les crean una relación beneficio/costo muy favorable.  
Mi primer trabajo como agrónomo entre 1949 y 1951 fue un programa experimental de soya con la Asociación de Agricultores de Cañete. La conclusión que sacamos fue que si bien la soya puede producir bien, hay otros cultivos cuya rentabilidad bajo las condiciones de la Costa son mayores. Puede que en la Selva, precisamente en el valle del Huallaga se pueda sembrar soya, pero en extensiones limitadas. En zonas de alta precipitación de la selva amazónica, la soya no funciona bien. Por consiguiente nuestra demanda de soya y sus derivados se espera que siga llegando en más de un 90% del extranjero. Los países exportadores de soya, Argentina, Brasil, Estados Unidos, Bolivia, Paraguay y Uruguay están llegando rápidamente a entre 80- 100% de su área en soya transgénica. No se produce fraccionamiento de soya entre transgénicos y no transgénicos ya que por su forma de manipulación necesariamente los embarques vienen mezclados.  
Las opciones del Perú en mi opinión van mas por el algodón y el maiz amarillo duro GM, la papa resistente a polilla de los Andes y a nematodos, la papaya resistente al virus en una primera etapa Luego aparecerán las frutas con mayor capacidad de transporte y variedades ransgénicas con mayor capacidad nutricional.  *Etiquetado de alimentos GM.-* 
He sugerido que ya que casi toda la soya en el mercado mundial de exportación es transgénica, que se haga un etiquetado negativo (no contiene) por quienes quieran consumir alimentos con ingredientes de soya no GM. Eso ahorraría costos de muestreos y análisis a los demás productos, que se calculan en unos 30,000 en un supermercado de EE.UU. y que pueden ser muchos miles en el Perú desde panadería y pastelería, embutidos, salsas, dulces, chocolates, helados, golosinas, gaseosas, cervezas, conservas en aceite, margarina, aceite, leche de soya, quesos, etc. y en cada lote, porque los ingredientes pueden venir de diferentes eventos GM, tanto de maíz como de soya. Esta es una proposición (etiquetado) cuya dificultad de llevar a cabo la advertimos oportunamente y que la agencia reguladora ITINTEC ya ha reconocido. 
Europa ha tenido que importar 7.6 millones de toneladas de soya casi toda GM porque no hay de donde conseguir soya que no lo sea.   *Los 65 puntos de Jeffrey Smith.-* 
El libro de Jeffrey Smith con sus 65 puntos es una colección de literatura basada en resultados y conclusiones que han sido ampliamente rebatidos por analistas científicos de ellas.  *Genes que cambian.-* 
Los constructos de genes artificiales que incluyen ADN de genes de varios orígenes, integrados y reensamblados, se insertan en el genoma de plantas para producir expresiones de dichos genes. Los metabolitos primarios y secundarios y sus efectos principales y epigenéticos son cuidadosamente estudiados y se observa la presencia de cualquier molécula que pudiera ser de efectos tóxicos o alergénicos y en ese caso no se emplea el constructo. Además, se seleccionan plantas con copias simples del gen en posiciones estables en el genoma. Ello asegura un producto quede perfectamente estandarizado bajo diversos efectos ambientales.   *La proteína de Bt.-* 
Los cristales de Bt son agregados de proteínas en formas de cristales producidos por la serie de genes cry de Bacillus thuringiensis, una bacteria que se encuentra en todos los suelos del mundo. Estos cristales son toxinas para unas 150 especies de insectos y específicos para ellas, según el gen cry de que se trate. No son tóxicos para los animales vertebrados y el hombre porque estos no poseen los receptores en sus células necesarios para que se ejerza la acción tóxica de la proteína Bt. Bioinsecticidas basados en BT se han usado por mas de 50 años en todo el mundo, sin problemas. Tampoco se ha encontrado un solo caso de problema en humanos o animales que haya sido científicamente comprobado de haber consumido alimentos con ingredientes de cultivo con Bt..Nadie ha tenido un percance de salud por consumir alimentos basados en transgénicos con Bt.  *Convencimiento del método científico.-* 
La ciencia tiene su metodología propia y se basa en la observación o en la experimentación derivando conclusiones que sean repetibles por otros científicos. Cuando un experimento no es repetible, se debe llegar a la conclusión que los resultados que se reportaron de ellos son anómalos y solo las conclusiones derivadas de experimentos repetidos son aceptados como válidos. Los no-científicos, por carecer de la formación científica caen en su propio juego de interpretaciones, muchas veces sesgadas o antojadizas. Las especulaciones son otra forma de entretenimiento mental pero que no constituyen ciencia.  
A la ciencia se le puede sumar la experiencia. Cuando un hecho se repite muchas veces llega a tener una probabilidad de repetibilidad.  
Lanzo estos pensamientos para que se establezca como se adquiere el conocimiento y que conocimiento es permanente y válido, mientras no se demuestre que no lo es. 
Los cultivos transgénicos sembrados en 1,000 millones de hectáreas acumuladas en 15 años han probado ser inocuos a la salud humana y de los animales domésticos y a la biodiversidad. Los han consumido 2,500 millones de habitantes en 59 países productores y no productores de transgénicos y su área y consumo siguen creciendo a la mayor tasa de adquisición de cualquier tecnología agrícola en la historia. 
A mí no me van a convencer que lo CIENTIFICO es la última palabra y la única verdad. .dijo un participante en este fórum. Le pido que me informe que otra verdad existe que no proceda de la ciencia. 
También dijo que hay que acudir también al sentido común, al conocimiento no formalizado Este conocimiento procede de la experiencia, que es otra forma válida de efectuar adquisición de conocimientos. Pero el proceso como dije antes requiere repetibilidad. 
En el caso de informaciones sobre comportamiento anómalo de cultivos transgénicos, la anomalía debe ser repetible para tener validez sólida como un hecho de tipo científico. Lo que se ha dado hasta ahora con amplia repetibilidad es el efecto positivo de los OGMs sobre los consumidores, agricultores y la economía en general. Los efectos negativos son pocos y dispersos. 
Alexander GROBMAN   *OGM - La politica de Estado y del gobierno*  
Estimados miembros del grupo: 
Desde el principio de esta discusión he manifestado mi punto de vista. De la siguiente manera: 
Aquí no se trata de lo que le conviene a los polleros, a los maiceros, a los molinos, a los científicos, a los académicos, “a los más pobres”, a los comerciantes o a los técnicos.  
Aquí se trata de lo que le conviene al país, en su calidad de estado representante de las naciones que lo forman, por lo tanto la respuesta debe estar dada por una política de estado. 
El actual gobierno ya esta de salida y como tal ya no es el indicado para liderara la política que debe adoptar una postura concordante con las reales necesidades del país. Es por eso que se les debe pedir que sigan con la moratoria. Ella debe seguir hasta que ele país entero en consenso decida su norte con respecto a los OGM (organismos genéticamente modificados). Lo que han querido hacer es solo contrabando por alguna jugosa comisión.  
A mi concepto la política de estado debe plantear al Perú como país libre de transgénicos, por razones muy sencillas de entender y que paso a detallar. 
1- No se puede competir en productividad ni costos frente a países que tienen inmensas áreas de cultivo en un solo potrero (miles de hectáreas), mecanizadas al 100%. Aquí en el Perú cerca de tamañas dimensiones solo se ven en los campos dedicados a la Caña de azúcar destinada a la producción de azúcar y alcohol, es decir a una agroindustria propia, ¿Entonces, para quien quieren esas semillas si los campos apropiados para ese tipo de producción ya tienen un destino definitivo que esta asegurado por su propia agroindustria? – En campos pequeños no es rentable establecer este tipo de producción tan sofisticada.  
2- La tenencia y propiedad de la tierra es otro factor ha tener en cuenta, porque el minifundio y la parcela no permite tener una sola cabeza a cargo de grandes extensiones.  
3- El sistema de producción tradicional de la tierra y las múltiples relaciones sociales establecidas por los propietarios de las pequeñas áreas de cultivo, hacen hoy imposible el ingreso de estos OGM. Me dirán que la educación es importante para ello - es cierto. Pero por más educación que dé el gobierno (que no lo hace) las costumbres no van a cambiar con rapidez. 
4- Los altos costos de implementación de cultivos de OGM no están de acuerdo con la realidad económica de nuestros campesinos, por lo que solo con semilla no llegarían jamás a los rendimientos esperados, pues hay que gastar también en la tecnología que los acompaña. 
5- En el Perú ya se han instalado gran cantidad de cultivos orgánicos y ya somos el primer productor mundial de plátanos y también de cacao y tenemos varios premios mundiales en el cultivo del Café, si a eso hemos llegado con rapidez, significa que esa es nuestra fortaleza tanto en las costumbres y relaciones sociales, en nuestro nivel de costos de producción (economía) y también en la educación productiva que forma parte de nuestra cultura y maneras e trabajara la tierra. 
6- Si por nuestra forma de trabajar (para cultivos orgánicos) nos pagan mas, entonces para que queremos producir los OGM que son baratos y por tanto nos pagaran menos y la utilidad será menor. Resulta incongruente, ¿verdad? -  
7- Bajo el cuento de propiciar la seguridad alimentaria de país, nos quieren meter semillas OGM que van a determinar que nos anulen las certificaciones de producto orgánico, cuando un vecino siembre una semilla OGM. 
8- La gran diversidad de pisos ecológicos que presenta nuestro país es una fortaleza más para la producción de Cultivos Orgánicos, debido a que facilita el control plagas y propicia una producción sostenida en el tiempo de casi todos los cultivos. 
9- La producción orgánica tal como se hace a la fecha demanda baja inversión, comparada con la producción de los OGM, que vienen amarrados a un paquete tecnológico íntegramente importado, lo cual genera dependencia económica y de insumos. 
10- La producción orgánica demanda abundante mano de obra, tan abundante en el país, mientras que la producción de los OGM, reduce el uso de la mano de obra.  
11- Hasta la fecha con la producción orgánica ha sido grandemente beneficiada las zonas mas pobres del país y esto se puede seguir ampliando con rapidez, por cuanto los campesinos la entienden con facilidad y los beneficia con sus altos costos de venta. 
12- Si tanto hablamos de modernidad y mejoras tecnológicas entonces olvídense de ser autosuficiente en la producción de alimentos y con el dinero extra que ganamos podemos comprar alimentos en cualquier parte del mundo. 
13- Yo no estoy en contra del ingreso al país de alimentos transgénicos, pues debe haber libertad para que la gente coma lo que desee, lo que si pido es que se coloque en el rotulado del alimento si contiene transgénico, para que ella pueda elegir la alimentación que desee. 
14- Lo que si pido a toda mente pensante del país es que vea a su alrededor y no solo se vea en el espejo, pues lo que queremos todos es lo mejor para el país. Queremos una patria grande, poderosa, dueña de su destino un lugar donde todos sus hijos vivan felices rodea de sus familias y si el país desarrolla así será. El desarrollo de un país se da cuando concuerdan los intereses de todos sus segmentos y por tanto todos o la gran mayoría este de acuerdo con las ideas de desarrollo que se planteen. Yo planteo que el Perú sea un País orgánico libre de transgénicos. Para aprovechar económicamente las fortalezas de nuestro territorio, sus costumbres y sus relaciones sociales productivas. Hay que venderle al mundo entero el eslogan de que El Perú cuna de la mayor domesticación mundial de plantas alimenticias es un país orgánico. Esto será rápido y fácil de vender con la marca Perú pues esta de moda la producción orgánica, después de tantos desaciertos de los otros tipos de producción. 
Este tipo de producción requiere de poca inversión, usa abundante mano de obra por lo que fija a la población en su zona evitando las migraciones a las ciudades, es fácil de adoptar por la población del campo, las utilidades son superiores a la de cualquier cultivo semejante y además es congruente con las relaciones de propiedad de la tierra y las costumbres y tradiciones establecidas ancestralmente. Por tanto es a mi juicio la mas conveniente al país porque no disloca lo establecido sino solo lo complementa. Así como pedimos que el próximo gobierno no cambie la política económica sino que solo la complemente para mejorarla igual pidámosle al gobierno que no cambie la manera de producir y que solo la complemente para tener un mejor rendimiento y mayores utilidades en su comercialización.  
Estimados señores, pensemos en el país y en nuestros hijos y nietos que dejamos. Nosotros los mayores partiremos pronto, pero ellos se quedan a vivir con el resultado de nuestros exabruptos y emociones, Quiero recordarle a todos algo muy importante que repito incesantemente desde que lo pude entender. Las grandes decisiones la hacen las personas cultas, sin importar las profesiones, porque una persona es culta no porque tenga un titulo bajo el brazo sino porque además de ese titulo domina por lo menos tres campos mas del conocimiento humano, una persona así cuando habla y da su parecer este será importante para todos porque habla de un tema planteándolo y ofreciéndolo como solución para toda la sociedad, pero aquel que solo es biólogo o solo es agrónomo lo que dice o hace solo es interés para su entorno y de ahí no mas. Basado en esta aseveración planteo que todos deben dar su opinión del tema, no solo el biólogo o el agrónomo porque su titulo no me dice que sea persona culta y por tanto su visión de la sociedad puede ser sesgad por la falta de conocimiento de la sociedad y del hombre.  
Atentamente. 
Ing. Agrónomo Wilson Ortiz.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> .. en la proxima comunicacion desearia que hagamos planteamientos sobre como podriamos enfocar los trabajos que se requieren a fin de ir avanzando paulatinamente la ultilizacion bien pensada de los transgenicos ya que la moratoria me parece ya un hecho. Ojala que ya tengamos concordancia. Es mas facil levantar a un pueblo en la protesta que hacerle entender el sentido de lo positivo. Un saludo cordial.... Benjamin Jara.

 Estimado Benjamín: 
Primero agradecerte por haberte tomado el tiempo de responder a mis preguntas desde tu punto de vista... 
Y aprovecho también la oportunidad para felicitar la frase que he citado de tu mensaje, ya que no podemos seguir discutiendo sobre el tema de aquí a la eternidad. No importa el rubro, la profesión o el tema mismo, pero cuando se discute algo y se da vuetas sobre éste una y otra vez, se termina desaprovechando el tiempo y lo que logramos es de dejar de avanzar como país o como profesionales, según sea el caso. 
Según mi parecer, los "pros" y los "contras" ya están por demás claros, y como bien dices, ahora toca decidir qué vamos a hacer como país con respecto a los OGM's.  
En ese sentido, aprovecho también la oportunidad para decirle nuestros Congresistas de la República -y políticos en su mayoría- que "¡SON UNA VERGÜENZA!... No puedo creer cómo nuestros padres de la patria vienen pateando la pelotita de los transgénicos semana a semana, mientras el sector privado -que es el que verdaderamente ha impulsado a este país- viene discutiendo y debatiendo el tema para ver qué es lo que más le conviene al Perú. No les basta -como bien dices Benjamín- que no hayan hecho nada sobre el tema desde hace más de 10 años, y ahora lo único que sabemos es que el debate sobre la moratoria se suspende... y se suspende... y se suspende... y se suspende... y se suspende... y se suspende... 
Me van a perdonar mi castellano, ¿pero qué carajo están haciendo estos vagos inútiles en sus curules? cuando no debería haber otro tema más imprtante sobre el tapete que el posible ingreso de OGM's al Perú... ¿A qué se debe el peloteo? ¿No les importa el tema? 
Y es aquí donde viene bien el aporte de Benjamín... Ya sabemos lo positivo y lo negativo de los trasngénicos -al menos en teoría- y ahora falta definir cuál va a ser la estrategia o política peruana frente al tema; y puedo decirles con certeza que sólo hay 3 opciones disponibles: Perú Transgénico, Perú Orgánico/Convecional, o una combinación de ambas. 
Ahora que el Reglamemento de Bioseguirdad hizo reventar el tema por su inesperada aparición, es tiempo de que nuestros ilustres políticos se pongan la camiseta blanca y roja para decidir cuál va a ser nuestra postura y qué vamos a hacer para seguirla y asegurarla a través del tiempo. 
No es una decisión fácil, ya que aquí vamos apostar algunas fichas; y es por ello la importancia del tema en el Congreso. Es momento de decidir si vamos a permitir el ingreso de OGM's tal cual lo establece el actual Reglamento de Bioseguridad, si vamos a establecer una moratoria y por cuánto tiempo, o si apostamos por un Perú libre de transgénicos. 
Las 3 opciones tienen ventajas y deventajas, y es por eso que se tiene que debatir a profundidad el tema, para ver qué es lo que más nos conviene como país. Ahora; eso es lo que debería estar haciendo el Congreso a pocos días del termino de sus responsabilidades con el país. 
Yo estoy dudando si apostaría por una combinación de agriculturas (orgánica, convencional y trasngénica) o si apostaría por un Perú Libre de Transgénicos. Lo que sí estoy seguro es que si yo decidiera el futuro del Perú, JAMÁS apostaría exclusivamente por un Perú lleno de transgénicos. 
Si bien desde el punto de vista tecnológico es muy díficil negar a los OGM's, desde un punto de vista del mercado y las oportunidades, creo que no tienen mucho futuro en el Perú. En ese sentido, yo apostaría por permitir el ingreso de OGM's siempre y cuando las condiciones estén dadas para hacerlo; y eso pasa por proteger a la agricultura orgánica y convencional primero, establecer zonas de producción para cada tipo de agriculltura, establecer las penas necesarias para quienes infrinjan la ley, entre otras cosas que ya hemos venido mencionando en otros mensajes. 
Por otra parte, quiero confesar si los 3 tipos de agricultura no son compatibles en nuestro país; yo definitivamente apostaría por un Perú libre de transgénicos -no un Perú Orgánico-, ya que la coyuntura internacional se presenta favorable para explotar este concepto de negocio. No estoy diciendo que los transgénicos no le sirvan al Perú, sino que, si habría que elegir entre una y otra opción, yo eligiría aquella que me permita "diferenciarme" del resto de países del mundo... Y eso sería mediante un Perú libre de transgénicos. Tal vez en el futuro podríamos reajustar nuestra política para permitir el ingreso de OGM's, cuando la coyuntura internacional se presente más favorable; pero ahora creo que es momento de aprovechar la oportunidad que está más cercana a nuestra realidad. 
Los científicos hablan mucho del bondades de los OGM's, pero al parecer tienen poco sentido común para entender las variables del mercado, donde precisamente "lo común" es poco apreciado, y "lo excluisivo" muy apreciado. Desde mi punto de vista, sería ilógico entra a competir con los grandes productores de commodities, por lo que la única alternativa viable que veo para el ingreso de OGM's al Perú, es mediante una seria, responsable y bien desarrollada política agraria de Estado, que defienda lo que hasta el momento nos ha venido dando grandes e importantes resultados, pero que a la vez nos permita independizarnos de la importación de algunos productos básicos. 
Yo derogaría el decreto DS 003 2011 - AG, establecería una moratoria entre 3 y 5 años, y pondría al Estado y al sector privado a trabajar para poder tomar una decisión con fundamentos que beneficie al país y a la mayoría de peruanos... Hoy en día, y como estásn las cosas, yo le diría "ALTO" a los transgénicos. 
¿Qué es lo que pasará?... ¡Nadie lo sabe, porque los congresistas tienen otras cosas más importantes que hacer...! 
Espero sus propuestas. 
Saludos

----------

brunasco

----------


## benjamin jara

Respetables participantes:
No voy a constestar por el momento sobre lo expuesto por el Ing. Ortiz, porque no se si alguen me prodria proporcionar un dato estadistico ultimo respecto a los ingresos por exportacion generados por los productos organicos ( platano, quinua?? no se que mas) vs los cultivos que soy producidos con tecnicas convencionales incluido el riego tecnificado (esparragos, cebollas dulces, mangos, paprika, piquillo, alcachofas, paltas, etc) todos introducidos al Peru sin oposicion de ninguna clase y que no han producido ninguna alteracion en nuestros cultivos tradicionales. 
Les dos las gracias anticipadas.... Benjamin Jara

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Respetables participantes:
> No voy a constestar por el momento sobre lo expuesto por el Ing. Ortiz, porque no se si alguen me prodria proporcionar un dato estadistico ultimo respecto a los ingresos por exportacion generados por los productos organicos ( platano, quinua?? no se que mas) vs los cultivos que soy producidos con tecnicas convencionales incluido el riego tecnificado (esparragos, cebollas dulces, mangos, paprika, piquillo, alcachofas, paltas, etc) todos introducidos al Peru sin oposicion de ninguna clase y que no han producido ninguna alteracion en nuestros cultivos tradicionales. 
> Les dos las gracias anticipadas.... Benjamin Jara

 Estimado Benjamín: 
El que consultes por los ingresos obtenidos por la exportación de dichos productos demuestra que el sentido común que reclamo está presente en ti, ya que es importante medir la rentabilidad y no sólo la cantidad del volumen exportado. El problema está que lo quieres enfrentar a los ingresos producidos con técnicas convencionales, cuando ambas ingresos forman parte de una sola estrategia. 
Como te digo, yo pienso que la mejor estrategia sería poder contar con todos estos tipos de agricultura (orgánica, convencional y trasngénica), pues no tendría nada de malo mejorar nuestros rendimientos y rentabilidad en productos como el maíz o el algodón por ejemplo; pero eso sólo será útil en la medida que no afecte el buen desempeño que vienen teniendo las opciones que ya venimos desarrollando con éxito en el Perú, y que tú bien has mencionado. 
Por eso digo que si el Estado trabajara de manera seria el tema, estableciendo zonas de protección y zonas de producción bien delimitadas; entonces tal vez sería viable y rentable dejar ingresar semillas OGM's al Perú. Como te vengo diciendo, como peruano me opongo a arriesgar los logros en nuestras agricultura, para ser mejores produciendo maíz, algodón o soya. 
No tengo las cifras de exportación a la mano, pero las voy a conseguir para analizar el tema dese el punto de vista de la rentabilidad, que me parece un excelente punto para decidir acerca del ingreso de transgénicos al Perú; es decir, ¿los necesitamos en este preciso momento, o tal vez sería mejor trabajar para proteger nuestros avances en el sector? 
Lo que sí te puedo decir es que las exportaciondes de quinua -tanto orgánica como convencional- vienen creciendo de manera exponencial. Actualmente no nos damos abasto para atender la demanda de palta hass, y estamos ad portas de ingresar al mercado de EE.UU. Si no me equivoco, somos los principales exportadores o productores de banano orgánico del mundo -en todo caso estamos en los primeros lugares-. Somos también principales exportadores de páprika del mundo; y el café -tanto orgánico como convencional- es el principal producto de exportación del Perú, superando al espárrago y demás productos como el mango, las alcachofas, los pimientos, y tantos otros productos "de calidad" producidos en el Perú. 
También te puedo decir que hace unos días no más, he leído una noticia donde se mencionaba que el precio de la soya ha bajado no sé cuántos por ciento (te paso la noticia en la siguiente respuesta), así que habría que analizar los volúmenes que importamos de estos productos trasngénicos producidos en otros países para poder sacar los numeritos que deberían estar sacando nuestras autoridades. 
Espero conseguirte algunas cifras para poder analizar el tema con más objetividad... 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Les dejo un artículo de Agraria.pe sobre el precio internacional de la soya. Me parece importante para hacer el análisis que propongo sobre qué estrategia adoptar para el bien del país, en función al posible ingreso de semillas transgénicas al Perú. La pregunta aquí sería:  
¿Sería posible y conveniente para el Perú ponerse a competir de tú a tú con EE.UU y Brasil en un producto como la soya por ejemplo?... :Confused:  Se los pregunto a ustedes que saben de agronegocios, porque yo recién me estoy iniciando en el rubro. 
Por otra parte, cabe analizar las noticias que acabo de publicar esta mañana en la página de inicio sobre el café, el cacao y la uva de mesa peruana, que no paran de crecer. Vuelvo a aclarar que no estoy seguro de que los transgénicos puedan afectar a la agricultura convencional y especialmente a la orgánica; pero si exista la mínima posibilidad, entonces debemos estudiar e invertir para prevenir futuras pérdidas.  En el mercado internacional *CAE PRECIO DE SOYA POR PREVISIÓN DE COSECHA RÉCORD EN BRASIL*   _La cotización del producto en grano, harina y aceite registró, en lo que va de 2011, una caída de 4,42%, 6,29% y 3,99%, respectivamente._  *Por: Guillermo Westreicher H.*  *Lima, 19 Mayo (Agraria.pe)* El precio de los productos de soya que cotizan en el mercado internacional ha caído frente a la expectativa de una cosecha récord para el 2011 en Brasil, segundo país productor del mundo luego de EE.UU. 
De acuerdo con datos de Bloomberg, el precio internacional de la soya disminuyó en 4,42 % en lo que va de 2011, cerrando en US$ 492,73 por TM el martes. Asimismo, para la harina de soya, la caída fue de 6,29%, cotizando en US$ 350,4 por TM, mientras que en el aceite de soya se observó una variación negativa de 3,99%, llegando a costar US$ 254 por TM.  *Proyecciones* 
Las proyecciones de la agencia de información Oil World, indican que la cosecha en Brasil aumentará entre 6% y 7% para el 2011, alcanzando una producción entre 73 y 73,6 millones TM, mientras que en 2010 el volumen fue de 68,7 millones TM. 
Según informó la agencia, los últimos reportes confirman rendimientos récord en la mayoría de regiones del país sudamericano, pese a que se registró un clima desfavorable entre octubre y diciembre de 2011. 
Asimismo, gracias a que este año los agricultores brasileños recibieron una mayor rentabilidad, se ampliarían las siembras en 1 millón Has, por lo que el área destinada a este producto seria de 25 millones Has para el 2012.  *Datos:* 
-La agencia brasilera estatal Conab, proyectó el 10 de mayo una cosecha de 73,6 millones TM para el 2011 
-Las importaciones de soya de Perú sumaron US$ 165,8 millones (247,2 mil TM): en el primer trimestre de 2011, lo cual representa una caída de 0,9% en relación al mismo período del año anterior. Los principales productos fueron: aceite de soya en bruto (46,4% del total), torta de soya (41,4%) y habas de soya (5,7%).

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Comparto con ustedes la carta abierta que enviara la Asociación de Comunidades Productores del Parque de la Papa, al Presidente Alan García; por sus desatinadas declaraciones en el programa "Sin Medias Tintas". 
Aprovecho también para decir a los científicos que alientan el ingreso de OGM's al Perú -tal cual se presenta historia hoy en día- y al mismo Presidente García, que algunos libros de antropología social vendrían bien para entender el lado no tan técnico del tema, pero no por ello "menos científico". Más bien, me sorprende que a un "político" -si es que se le puede llamar así- no lo hayan obligado a leerlos... 
Saludos

----------


## benjamin jara

Estimado Bruno:
No he tenido la suerte de encontrar los datos estadisticos que deseo, al parecer seguimos careciendo de esa informacion importante, ojala este equivocado.
No te entiendo bien cuando dices que ..AMBOS INGRESOS SON DE UNA MISMA ESTRATEGIA. 
No me parece correcto decir que en el Peru tendriamos tres tipos de cultivos, porque si definimos de manera estricta lo que es producto organico, los transgenicos no tienen porque estar excluidos de esta categoria ya que son tan iguales a la produccion de plantas con la tecnica rustica(digamoslo asi) de seleccion masal, hibridacion, mutacion; lo que  se ha logrado es que ahora lo podemos hacer mucho mas rapido y transfiriendo genes anteladamente conocidos. Los productos organicos son aquellos del resultado del manejo de las plantas evitando en lo posible productos quimicos puros o artificialmente mezclados, como los fertilizantes, fitohormonas, insecticidas,,inhibidores, inductores de maduracion, etc..
Pero, bueno aceptemos la idea de tener esos tres tipos de cultivos, si ello contribuye a que sigamos adelante  y dejemos de empujar las manecillas del reloj en contra de su sentido normal.
Yo tengo mis dudas, que algun dia seamos grandes exportadores de productos organicos de tal modo que con ese dinero podamos adquirir los productos de primera linea. (maiz, soya, trigo, cebada, arroz,algodon),porque estos seguiran siendo mas escasos y por lo tanto mas caros, por todos los factores que ya conocemos y no es necesario repetirlos. Solo un dato ultimo para mostrar lo dicho;en el ano 2010 USA exporto tan solo a China por un valor de 20 billones de dolares, es decir tres veces mas de lo que exportaba el 2009. Este enorme crecimiento se debe a que los chinos ahora son mas ricos y consumen mas productos de la dieta diaria, es decir: carnes de res,aves,cerdo,pescado, y todos sus derivados, leche, queso, y mas. 
Me alegra enormemente que estemos creciendo en la exportacion de los productos que senalas, pero si analizamos, por ejemplo la palta hass, no es un producto originario del Peru,y es resultado de un cruzamiento, osea de una transferencia de genes de una especie a otra,igual podemos decir de la quinua,y si no vayamos a la Universidad San Antonio del Cusco de la cual egrese y por lo tando tu ve acceso al trabajo del Ing. Blanco.
La uva, tampoco es nativa del Peru y desde luego que las que se exportan y si las veo en USA, pero no como organicas,tambien son resultado de un proceso de cruzamientos, es decir transferecia de genes.
Sobre el esparrago, yo fui junto con el Sr. Barrera propietario del fundo Mi Leslie en Casma  Ancash, que nos atrevimos a introducir en ese departamento este cultivo que hoy da tantos dividendos al Peru, no tuvimos travas para su cultivo, pero si sudamos la gota gorda para su comercializacion incial.
Podemos conversar del cafe o del cacao,tal vez sera en otra oportunidad; 
Sobre la carta de los productores de papa, creo que no merece comentarios porque no estan bien informados y desde luego eso nos lleva a interpretaciones muy superficiales, creo que mas bien deberian estar contentos y agradecidos a la naturaleza por que gracias a todas las combinaciones y recombinaciones geneticas  disponen de tantas especies, y gracias a la manipulacion de los tecnicos y cientificos tantas variedades. Al lado de cultivos de papa, por ejemplo en Huancayo, estan las alcachofas introducidas... paso algo con sus cultivos de papas?... les salio espinitas a las papas?  
Sobre el precio de la soya, es conocido que los precios de los commodities,( como lo denominan en ingles)  es variable, no es estable, y estas variaciones son minimas; sin embargo estoy viendo en el Washington Post de ayer que la soya ha subido en 3.2% el trigo 15.9 %. En toda informacion creo que se debe senalar la fuente y la fecha. 
Para terminar, en el Peru y los peruanos siempre en los ultimos anos estamos hablando de biodiversidad, de productos organicos y del cuidado del medio ambiente. Sin embargo, no hemos hecho nada por cuidarlo, porque no estamos educados en ello,.Acaso las leyes sobre la defosrestacion de nuestros bosques se cumplen?? la mineria informal predomina  sobre las partes altas de las cuencas de los rios, se incendia la llamada maleza para ampliar las areas de cultivo, se travasa el cauce de los rios hacia zonas deserticas y aridas sin estudiar el impacto en la biodiversidad de las zonas que quedaron privadas del agua de esos  rios. Podemos ennumerar mas y mas pero nos quedamos alli.
Sin ir muy lejos..Costa Rica es uno de los modelos en preservacion de la biodiversidad, los agricultores tienen que preservar extensiones de franjas?? entre sus areas de cultivo a fin de proteger la biodiversidad existente en esa area.
Para el 2050, seremos 9 billones de habitantes, ahora somos  6 billones, y la presion por la produccion de alimentos sera enorme, si no logramos incrementar drasticamente la produccion por Ha de los principales productos de nuestra nutricion, tendremos que ampliar al triple o al doble las areas de cultivo  y eso indudablemente nos llevara a destruir mas y mas la biodiversidad que en muchas areas ya la hemos destruido.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado Bruno:
> No he tenido la suerte de encontrar los datos estadisticos que deseo, al parecer seguimos careciendo de esa informacion importante, ojala este equivocado.
> No te entiendo bien cuando dices que ..AMBOS INGRESOS SON DE UNA MISMA ESTRATEGIA.

 Hola Benjamín: 
La agricultura peruana está basada actualmente en su producción orgánica y convencional, y se podría decir que viven en armonía en nuestro país, por lo que son parte de una estrategia única. El incorporar cultivos trasngénicos sería una modificación a dicha estrategia, que puede ser positiva o negativa.   

> No me parece correcto decir que en el Peru tendriamos tres tipos de cultivos, porque si definimos de manera estricta lo que es producto organico, los transgenicos no tienen porque estar excluidos de esta categoria ya que son tan iguales a la produccion de plantas con la tecnica rustica(digamoslo asi) de seleccion masal, hibridacion, mutacion; lo que se ha logrado es que ahora lo podemos hacer mucho mas rapido y transfiriendo genes anteladamente conocidos. Los productos organicos son aquellos del resultado del manejo de las plantas evitando en lo posible productos quimicos puros o artificialmente mezclados, como los fertilizantes, fitohormonas, insecticidas,,inhibidores, inductores de maduracion, etc..
> Pero, bueno aceptemos la idea de tener esos tres tipos de cultivos, si ello contribuye a que sigamos adelante y dejemos de empujar las manecillas del reloj en contra de su sentido normal.

 Lamentablente el mercado internacional de productos orgánicos prohibe restos trasngénicos, por lo que no se puede en la actualidad cultivar trasngénicos de manera orgánica. Te pongo un ejemplo práctico en el que un cliente inlglés me pidió que lo ayude a encontrar una variedad de choclo, y cuyo único requisito era que el choclo no sea OGM.    

> Yo tengo mis dudas, que algun dia seamos grandes exportadores de productos organicos de tal modo que con ese dinero podamos adquirir los productos de primera linea. (maiz, soya, trigo, cebada, arroz,algodon),porque estos seguiran siendo mas escasos y por lo tanto mas caros, por todos los factores que ya conocemos y no es necesario repetirlos. Solo un dato ultimo para mostrar lo dicho;en el ano 2010 USA exporto tan solo a China por un valor de 20 billones de dolares, es decir tres veces mas de lo que exportaba el 2009. Este enorme crecimiento se debe a que los chinos ahora son mas ricos y consumen mas productos de la dieta diaria, es decir: carnes de res,aves,cerdo,pescado, y todos sus derivados, leche, queso, y mas.

 La oportunidad de los trasngénicos en el Perú está en el autoabastecimiento de dichos productos. Yo más bien dudo que en el futuro el Perú pueda exportar dichos productos con buenos precios, teniendo tremendos mounstros al frente y compitiendo con nosotros.    

> Me alegra enormemente que estemos creciendo en la exportacion de los productos que senalas, pero si analizamos, por ejemplo la palta hass, no es un producto originario del Peru,y es resultado de un cruzamiento, osea de una transferencia de genes de una especie a otra,igual podemos decir de la quinua,y si no vayamos a la Universidad San Antonio del Cusco de la cual egrese y por lo tando tu ve acceso al trabajo del Ing. Blanco.
> La uva, tampoco es nativa del Peru y desde luego que las que se exportan y si las veo en USA, pero no como organicas,tambien son resultado de un proceso de cruzamientos, es decir transferecia de genes.
> Sobre el esparrago, yo fui junto con el Sr. Barrera propietario del fundo Mi Leslie en Casma Ancash, que nos atrevimos a introducir en ese departamento este cultivo que hoy da tantos dividendos al Peru, no tuvimos travas para su cultivo, pero si sudamos la gota gorda para su comercializacion incial.
> Podemos conversar del cafe o del cacao,tal vez sera en otra oportunidad.

 Si la contaminación genética con OGM´s no acarrea ningún problema a la biodiversidad, etonces por qué hay tantos "científicos" diciendo lo contrario. Yo no estoy diciendo que tú seas el mentiroso, pero si yo fuera el Presidente del Perú, te pediría pruebas concretas para dejar la precaución de lado. Jugar con los más profundo de la naturaleza, puede no ser tan buena inteligente si no se investiga a fondo el tema. Tú me dirás que ya está recontra estudiado; yo te digo que para mí no es suficiente.   

> Sobre la carta de los productores de papa, creo que no merece comentarios porque no estan bien informados y desde luego eso nos lleva a interpretaciones muy superficiales, creo que mas bien deberian estar contentos y agradecidos a la naturaleza por que gracias a todas las combinaciones y recombinaciones geneticas disponen de tantas especies, y gracias a la manipulacion de los tecnicos y cientificos tantas variedades. Al lado de cultivos de papa, por ejemplo en Huancayo, estan las alcachofas introducidas... paso algo con sus cultivos de papas?... les salio espinitas a las papas?

 Por eso digo que algunos libros de Antropología Social serían útiles para enteder el conflicto, ya que lo que para uno es verdad en una culltura o sociedad, tal vez no lo es para otros en otra cultura o sociedad. El antropólogo social es capaz de aislar su conocimiento y entedimiento de la realidad, para entender la realidad de otros... Por eso la recomendación a "Caballo Loco".  
Por otra parte, te aseguro que esas personas están agradecidas con la catidad de variedades de papas que les ha dado la naturaleza y la biotecnología convencional, y más bien lo que quieren es protegerlas. 
Y ya sabemos que las especies distintas no se pueden cruzar, pero qué hay del maíz, el algodón o la papa. ¿Quién protege la invasión del gen manipulado en esas especies y cuáles son las sanciones para quienes contaminen por falta de previsión o malas prácticas agrícolas?   

> Sobre el precio de la soya, es conocido que los precios de los commodities,( como lo denominan en ingles) es variable, no es estable, y estas variaciones son minimas; sin embargo estoy viendo en el Washington Post de ayer que la soya ha subido en 3.2% el trigo 15.9 %. En toda informacion creo que se debe senalar la fuente y la fecha.

 Ayer vi - en el canal Agrurural- una comparación de la rentabilidad del maíz, el trigo, y la soya entre EE.UU, Brasil, Uruguay y Argentina. Los 3 primeros oscilaban entre los US$300 - US$350 por TN, mientras que el último promediaba los US$180. Eso demuestra que las mismas políticas que buscan aumentar la productividad con semillas transgénicas, pueden terminar afectando la rentabilidad de las mismas; por lo que no son la última palabra a la hora de hacer buenos negocios. En todo caso, comparto ese dato para ver qué sale más a cuenta. 
Lo que sí te puedo decir, es que si el maíz fuera más rentable que las uvas de mesa, entonces mi papá y mi hermano estarían cultivando maíz en vez de uvas red globe.   

> Para terminar, en el Peru y los peruanos siempre en los ultimos anos estamos hablando de biodiversidad, de productos organicos y del cuidado del medio ambiente. Sin embargo, no hemos hecho nada por cuidarlo, porque no estamos educados en ello,.Acaso las leyes sobre la defosrestacion de nuestros bosques se cumplen?? la mineria informal predomina sobre las partes altas de las cuencas de los rios, se incendia la llamada maleza para ampliar las areas de cultivo, se travasa el cauce de los rios hacia zonas deserticas y aridas sin estudiar el impacto en la biodiversidad de las zonas que quedaron privadas del agua de esos rios. Podemos ennumerar mas y mas pero nos quedamos alli.
> Sin ir muy lejos..Costa Rica es uno de los modelos en preservacion de la biodiversidad, los agricultores tienen que preservar extensiones de franjas?? entre sus areas de cultivo a fin de proteger la biodiversidad existente en esa area.
> Para el 2050, seremos 9 billones de habitantes, ahora somos 6 billones, y la presion por la produccion de alimentos sera enorme, si no logramos incrementar drasticamente la produccion por Ha de los principales productos de nuestra nutricion, tendremos que ampliar al triple o al doble las areas de cultivo y eso indudablemente nos llevara a destruir mas y mas la biodiversidad que en muchas areas ya la hemos destruido.

 No tengo el dato, pero no sé qué me dice que en Costa Rica están prohibidos los OGM´s. 
Finalmente, decirte que estoy de acuerdo cuando dices que recién ahora salimos a proteger a nuestra biodiversidad y el medio ambiente, cuando antes hemos hecho poco o nada por cuidarlos. Esa es una verdadera látima, pero tengo el agrado de decirte que yo SÍ hago algo todos los días: apagando luces, computadoras, ventiladores, etc; cerrando el caño cuando me lavo los dientes, regañando a mis amigos cuando tiran la colilla del cigarro al water y jalan la palanca; reciclando mi basura; educando -o tratando de educar- a la gente, entre otras cosas. 
Lamentablemente nuestros políticos no están a la altura de las circunstancias para dejar de destruir el lugar donde vivimos, así que en eso no puedo estar más de acuerdo contigo. Esperemos que las cosas cambien pronto por el bien del país y del planeta. 
Saludos

----------

golcito18

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Comparto con ustedes un correo calientito de Juan Francisco Giron Silva:  *Alexander Grobman,* *el hombre de los transgénicos en el Perú*  
En la polémica actual sobre los transgénicos, el asesor del Ministerio de Agricultura (Minag), Alexander Grobman Tversqui, se ha erigido como de sus principales, y experimentados, defensores. En los últimos cuatro años, son muchos los sinsabores dejados por sus actuaciones y declaraciones al respecto.  
En mayo del 2008, Grobman representó al país en la IV Reunión del Protocolo de Cartagena sobre bioseguridad, realizado en Bonn, Alemania. Ahí, se negó –únicamente junto a Paraguay y Japón de un total de 140 países– a suscribir una normatividad internacional que ordenaba compensar los daños causados por los transgénicos en el agro, el medio ambiente y la salud.  
En ese entonces, su participación como delegado del Minag, fue severamente cuestionada por expertos y organizaciones vinculadas. La Convención Nacional del Agro Peruano (Conveagro), expresó su indignación por la posición que asumió Grobman y demandó a las autoridades una investigación.  
“El Perú, por actuación irresponsable de Alex Grobman, negó los alcances del Protocolo de Cartagena que ordena la aplicación de un principio precautorio en materia de seguridad de la biotecnología y ha puesto en grave riesgo nuestra biodiversidad genética. Esto merece una investigación y sanción ejemplar”, indicó Luis Zúñiga, entonces presidente de Conveagro.  
“Se trata de un acto de deslealtad patriótica motivada por los intereses personales del señor Grobman, quien como comerciante de semillas transgénicas se lava las manos antes que las leyes obliguen a compensar los daños que sus productos causan en el ser humano y en el agro, prefiriendo sacar ventaja a su comercio privado sobre los intereses nacionales”, afirmó Zúñiga.  
Al respecto, Róger Rumrrill sostuvo que la posición de Grobman era contraria a la posición oficial peruana. No obstante, lo más grave fue el aval recibido del ministro de Agricultura, Benavides Ferreyros.  
“Lo que demuestra que las poderosas multinacionales citadas –Monsanto y DuPont entre otras– han decidido dar la batalla final y para ello han infiltrado a sus operadores en los más altos niveles del gobierno de Alan García”, manifestó en un reportaje.  
Apenas meses después, en julio del 2008, Alexander Grobman, calificó como “ignorantes” al nuevo directorio de la Asociación de Exportadores del perú (Adex) luego de que ese gremio descartara cualquier interés por promover los cultivos transgénicos en el país. En esa misma coyuntura, dijo que el ministro del Ambiente, Antonio Brack, hablaba estupideces en referencia a la posición contraria de esa entidad.  
Asimismo, cuando representantes de Monsanto se reunieron con el presidente Alan García, en octubre del 2007, para informarle sobre los planes de la compañía en el desarrollo de un proyecto de semillas en el Perú, Grobman señaló que “una gran empresa como Monsanto, con unas espaldas financieras muy anchas, puede ubicarse en el país que lo considere apropiado”.  
“Ya está en Colombia, Brasil, Argentina, China, India, entre otros. Una compañía multinacional puede estar en todas partes y ahora ha elegido al Perú”, sostuvo en esa oportunidad el actual presidente de la Asociación Peruana para el Desarrollo de la Biotecnología (PeruBiotec), organización que alienta el ingreso de semillas transgénicas al país.  
El hoy asesor nombrado de la alta dirección del Minag, –que estuvo desde el 2007 de asesor ad honorem de ese despacho ministerial– también es presidente de los directorios de las empresas comercializadoras Semillas Penta del Perú y Productora Agrícola del Campo, muy vinculadas al negocio de semillas transgénicas.  
En definitiva, una mirada retrospectiva necesaria, para recordar los precedentes del autodenominado “empresario genestista y semillero”, Alexander Grobman Tversqui, de origen judío, nacido en Rumania, jurisdicción que se ubica actualmente en la República de Moldavia.   *Enlaces:*  
PER-054 La guerra de los transgénicos ha empezado, artículo de Róger Rumrrill:  http://premioreportaje.org/article.s...e=julio%202008  
¿Quién es Alexander Grobman?:  http://www.peruvianscientists.org/qe...iAlexander.htm 
JFGS

----------


## benjamin jara

Hola Bruno:
Quiero comenzar esta respuesta diciendo que me siento tan desalentado por esa forma de denostar y maltratar al Dr. Grobman, refiriendose a sus actividades profesionales. Es realmente lamentable que los peruanos no reconozcamos la valia de ciertas personas que contribuyeron y contribuyen al desarrollo de la agricultura peruana.
El Dr.Grobman de ninguna manera necesitaria estar metido en acuerdos con empresas multinacionales, por un interes personal y familiar, su prestigio y su calidad moral estan por ecima.
Este Sr.  es conocido mundialmente en los circulos cientificos en especial relativos a la agricultura,y por ello ha desempenado cargos en organizaciones y sociedades cientificas. Su contribucion en especial en lo referente a semillas en el Peru ha sido decisiva al igual que en el aspecto academico universitario.
Cuando emite sus opiniones, lo hace basado en comprobaciones cientificas repetibles, no se lanza y no critica sin ninguna base de sustento, pero como en el Peru estamos acostumbrados a dudar de las personas que dicen la verdad y mas bien nos llevamos de las frases faciles y de aquellas que impactan y se aprovechan de la falta de educacion de nuestro pueblo, entonces alli levantamos la voz y gritamos a todo pulmon de que siiiiiiiiiiii esos productos matan..siiiiiiii nos quieren envenenarrrr, siiiiiiiiii nos quieren explotarrr ,,siiiiiiii no quieren que crezcamos y tantas frases, debido a las cuales tenemos tanta miseria y desigualdad. 
En referencia a tus respuestas, esa agricultura organica y convencional que actualmente se conducen en la agricultura peruana, puede y debe ser mas productiva en especial en aquellos cultivos que sustentan la produccion de alimentos diarios(carnes, leches, huevos, pan, etc) que esten al alcance de las clases mas necesitadas.
Hace poco escuche por radio a una profesora de una escuelita de las zonas de la sierra que decia, que el desayuno de estos ninos, consistia en un poco de cancha de maiz y un te. Si esa cancha tuviera un contenido alto en proteinas como la soya, seria un buen desayuno. Con la biotecnologia es posible que un un futuro cercano los cientificos peruanos le transfieran esas caracteristicas de la soya a ese maiz. 
Si pues. lamentablemente, tu mismo lo dices, porque no tienen sentido separarlos de los organicos., y ese ejemplo que pones pues es muy puntual,  esos choclos deben ser para una elite de ninos engreidos ricos. Porque como dijo una cientifica dedicada a los transgenicos: LOS PRODUCTOS ORGANICOS SON UN CAPRICHO DE LOS NINOS ENGREIDOS DE LOS PAISES RICOS.
No es facil hacerse entender en muchos casos, cuando tratamos de explicar una cuestion cientifica. Lo que estoy diciendo es  que como tantos cultivos introducidos a los campos del Peru (esparragos,cebollas,paprika,paltos,mangos,piquill  o,uva,cacao,cafe,achiote,ajos, alcachofas, etc)no han producido la desaparicion de las variedades de papa, de lucuma ( esta ultima mas bien a crecido en area,porque ahora es cultivada) quinua, kanihua, quihuicha, etc... no se han convertido en malezas, no han matado los bosques de algarrobos. etc. 
Los transgenicos son tambien plantas modificadas al igual que las indicadas arriba, no por el hecho de ser modificadas geneticamente en laboratorio como los mutantes, son invasivas o dominantes. 
Lo que si es cierto es que la ampliacion de la frontera agricola para aumentar nuestra produccion, esa si atenta la biodiversidad,porque se invade areas donde aun existe una fauna y flora natural. 
Los antropologos sociales, muchas veces se estancan defendiendo el mantenimiento de un estato quo, basados en las tradiciones y costumbres ancestrales de los pueblos, siempre han sido muy temerosos de los cambios de 180 grados que lleve a ese pueblo a un verdadero desarrollo planificado. 
Esa gran variabilidad genetica de especies de papas que tienen los agricultores andinos, pues es gracias a la combinacion genetica natural, y no necesariamente entre las misma familia!! es por ello que los cientificos dedicados a la coleccion de germoplasma, cada vez encuentran mas  especies de papas nativas..porque la genetica sigue trabajando de manera natural. 
Ya he repetido hasta el cansancio, que lo unico que hoy dia se hace con la biotecnologia es acelerar esas combinaciones en laboratorio,, GRACIAS A QUE CONOCEMOS LOS GENOMAS Y LAS FUNCIONES DEL ADN. eso nos da esta oportunidad maravillosa de manipular para bien de la humanidad estos genes.
Eso de que distintas especies no se pueden cruzar, ya hoy en dia es un mito, hoy en dia podemos transferir genes de una  especie a otra, he alli el gran adelanto cientifico que nos permitira enfrentar el hambre de la humanidad. 
Las especies cultivadas no son agresivas ni invasivas, porque no producen enormes cantidades de polen ni tienen raices profundas y no tienen las caracteristicas de las malezas, como el kikuyo, de cuya introduccion no se tiene registros. 
No pues Bruno lo que dices es risible, se ve que no eres para nada agricultor, tu familia se dedica a la agroexportacion, y con
las tecnologias que emplean, el clima de la zona, la calidad de suelo y la disponibilidad de agua jamas ni en broma podrian obtener las ganancias que obtienen con la uva que con el maiz. En ninguna parte del mundo el maiz podria ser mas rentable por area que las famosas uvas peruanas que aun no son organicas.
Los cultivos(commodities) siempre van a tener demanda en el mercado mundial, y esta demanda esta en continuo aumento por las razones que ya las he expuesto, y asi continuara en el futuro, es por esa razon que Brasil, que deberia ser un modelo para Sur America, tiene su mirada puesta en la produccion de esos cultivos,( base de la nutricion diaria ) a largo plazo.  
Si queremos proteger la biodiversidad, queramos o no queramos, tenemos que evitar en lo posible la ampliacion indiscriminada de la frontera agricola, y para ello la unica manera es incrementar dramaticamente los rendimientos por Ha.
tratar de reducir el uso de quimicos agricolas, y proteger las cuencas hidrograficas. 
A fin de dilusidar y poner las cosas en orden, evitando que la politica y los politicos continuen con sus aprovechamientos inescrupulosos y que el pueblo de una vez entienda, el Ministerio de Agricultura y los entes encargados, deberian de una vez hacer pruebas en campos  seleccionados a nivel nacional y en condiciones de invernadero pruebas de los vapuleados transgenicos junto a los cultivos tradicionales de cada zona. Esto seria como una mezcla forzada y a presion, para ver si a una papa andina produce el la parte aerea vainas de soya o mazorcas de maiz, o los insectos y especies del suelo desaparecen. etc.  
Gracias... Benjamin Jara.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola Bruno:
> Quiero comenzar esta respuesta diciendo que me siento tan desalentado por esa forma de denostar y maltratar al Dr. Grobman, refiriendose a sus actividades profesionales. Es realmente lamentable que los peruanos no reconozcamos la valia de ciertas personas que contribuyeron y contribuyen al desarrollo de la agricultura peruana.
> El Dr.Grobman de ninguna manera necesitaria estar metido en acuerdos con empresas multinacionales, por un interes personal y familiar, su prestigio y su calidad moral estan por ecima.
> Este Sr. es conocido mundialmente en los circulos cientificos en especial relativos a la agricultura,y por ello ha desempenado cargos en organizaciones y sociedades cientificas. Su contribucion en especial en lo referente a semillas en el Peru ha sido decisiva al igual que en el aspecto academico universitario.
> Cuando emite sus opiniones, lo hace basado en comprobaciones cientificas repetibles, no se lanza y no critica sin ninguna base de sustento, pero como en el Peru estamos acostumbrados a dudar de las personas que dicen la verdad y mas bien nos llevamos de las frases faciles y de aquellas que impactan y se aprovechan de la falta de educacion de nuestro pueblo, entonces alli levantamos la voz y gritamos a todo pulmon de que siiiiiiiiiiii esos productos matan..siiiiiiii nos quieren envenenarrrr, siiiiiiiiii nos quieren explotarrr ,,siiiiiiii no quieren que crezcamos y tantas frases, debido a las cuales tenemos tanta miseria y desigualdad.

 Copio la respuesta de Sr. Alexander Grobman para ser democráticos... 
Señor Girón, 
Para reforzar sus puntos de vista sobre los transgénicos no es necesario lanzar infundios personales e incluso apelar a señalar mi tradición religiosa de adherente al Judaísmo como motivo que deba intervenir en el debate. Esa referencia es claramente de corte antisemita, sino Ud. no la habría traido a colación. Yo no trato acerca de las persuasiones religiosas de las personas sino solo cuando participo en el Diálogo InterConfesional del Perú donde represento a la Asociación Judía del Perú y conjuntamente buscamos todos los delegados de las diferentes iglesias y comunidades rfeligiosas trabajar unidos como peruanos en hacer el bien a la comunidad. Creo que me debe Ud. una disculpa pùblica por su clara intención de introducir elementos de persuasiòn religiosa en el debate. 
Por otra parte debo deja en claro que ninguna de las empresas en que tengo participación tiene representación o vinculación económica alguna con empresas que venden semillas transgénicas. Ud. no tiene el derecho de mentir ni de repetir mentiras ya que ese punto lo he confirmado públicamente en una carta publicada en el diario El Comercio. 
He trabajado en el sector público peruano honestamente por 27 años y servido como asesor por 4 mas. Me han honrado con la Orden del Mérito Agricola por mis contribuciones, especialmente en el tema del maíz, su estudio genético y arqueológico, y su mejoramiento genético y desarrollo de los primeros híibridos comerciales, además de dirigir la investigación y extensión nacional en el SIPA y el INIPA, hoy INIA del que fui fundador. Soy Profesor Emérito de la Universidad Nacional Agraria de La Molina donde ayude a formar mas de 1,800 profesionales y en cuya junta de gobierno estuve en una oportunidad, además de participar en formar la escuela de Graduados. 
He sido esudiante co el Dr. James Wtson, descubridor de la estructura de la molécula de ADN. Ya en 1965, antes que muchos de los que leen esta nota hubieran nacido, ya escribí en Fitotecnica Latinoamericana mi primer artículo sobre el Código Genético augurando que su conocimiento conduciría a pasos gigantescos en el mejoramiento genético de plantas .No me equivoqué y sigo en mis convicciones por mi fundamento cientifico, experiencia en empresas, en el estado, en actividades internacionales en agricultura en mas de 20 paìses y un atento seguimiento de las necesidades del Perú y como atenderlas. Estoy seguro que el Perú estará produciendo cultivos transgénicos y ellos le servirán para alcanzar mejor a resolver los problemas de la seguridad alimentaria y de sus exportaciones con valor agregado de sus principales productos de exportacion, incluido, por supuesto, el café. Y si desea sobre este ema podríamos abrir un debate. 
Por otra parte es también mentira que el suscrito haya tenido una posición personal en cuanto al Art. 27 - Responsabilidad y Compensación que se discutió - en 4 reuniones de las COP MOP del Protocolo de Cartagena en las que participé en la delegación nacional y en 6 reuniones de expertos legales (en las que no participé). En ninguna de ellas se pudo llegar a un acuerdo por las condicionalidades ajenas a los intereses nacionales de muchos paìses, que se querían introducir por delegados con culturas ambientalistas radicales y en las que muchos países, especialmente los Ministerios de Agricultura latinoamericanos y de otras partes del mundo no estaban de acuerdo. La posición de la delageción peruana fue consensuada entre los Ministerios de Agricultura, Producción, Salud, Relaciones Exteriores, Economía y Finanzas y CONAM, con participación de los organismos sectoriales competentes y está contenida en una Acta firmada previamente, para que ella fuera expresada en la COP MOP 4 de Bonn, Alemania en el año 2008.. Los delegados peruanos negociaciamos sobre la posición consensuada y el mandato que teníamos y mas aún consultamos durante los debates con el Ministerio de Agricultura, el mayor interesado en las decisiones a tomarse en Bonn. Lo que llevamos y negociamos en Bonn fue una posición del gobierno peruano. Estamos complacidos que tras Bonn, se aceptó finalmente la posición peruana sobre un Sistema Administrativo, el uso de Guías, la soberanía nacional en el uso de nuestro código civil sobre el tema y la eliinación de las varias clusulas nocivas del Art. 27, que impedían su aprobación. Esos cambios los verificamos en una reunón de las delegaciones latinoamericanas en Lima en junio del 2010, de modo que el Protocolo especial del articulo 27, aprobado en Nagoya,Japón, en octubre del 2010, limpio y perfeccionado, ya es admitido por muchos paìses como Brasil, Filipinas, Colombia, Suiza, China, etc, ademàs de los paìses no partes del Protocolo. 
Alexander Grobman.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Les dejo el inicio de una discusión que se generó en el Grupo Agronegocios, ante mi respuesta al artículo publicado por Perú 21, donde mi padre opina sobre la defensa de nuestra biodiversidad...  *Preservando nuestra biodiversidad*  Autor: Fenando Cillóniz Perú 21 Economí­a | Mié. 25 may  _Las personas que se oponen al ingreso de las semillas transgénicas, bajo el pretexto de preservar nuestra diversidad biológica, no tienen conocimiento de que la preservación de las especies constituye una actividad altamente sofisticada, la cual se lleva a cabo en bancos genéticos, donde las especies se blindan frente a cualquier posibilidad de polinización con plantas de la misma especie pero de otra variedad._   _A ese respecto, cabe resaltar que la naturaleza no es un lugar adecuado para la preservación de las plantas, porque por ejemplo un maíz morado se polinizaría con un maíz blanco gigante si ambos cultivos estuvieran cercanos entre sí. Inclusive, si ambos cultivos fueran orgánicos, la polinización cruzada se llevaría a cabo de manera natural, y el resultado sería la pérdida de la pureza de ambas variedades de maíz. Cada día que pasa me convenzo más de que el debate sobre los cultivos transgénicos tiene mucho de pasión y poco o nada de ciencia._   *A lo que yo respondí...*  _Parece que mi papá nos sigue tildando de "tontitos"... La idea es asegurar que las especies naturales que existen en nuestro país no sean contaminadas con genes que difícilmente llegarían a su código genético si no fuera por la manipulación del hombre. La transferencia artificial de genes de una especie a otra y su libre propagación en los campos de cultivo del Perú, implica un "riesgo potencial" para la biodiversidad "natural" peruana, que tomó miles o millones de años en formarse. La preservación de la biodiversidad no se realiza en la naturaleza, ya que es allí donde se precisamente se genera -no en los laboratorios-. Los bancos de genes serían más bien una buena medida para que quienes estamos en contra del ingreso de OGM's al Perú -tal cual están dadas las condiciones hoy en día- cedamos un poco en nuestra posición; en vez de seguir explicándonos cosas como si fuéramos bebes que no entienden y que siempre repiten "... ¿y por qué?"._   _Lamento decirlo, pero puedo dar fe que mi padre no es científico, ni ha hecho estudios sobre los alcances y posibles efectos de los OGM´s en nuestro país. Más bien lo que ha hecho es ver casos como el de Brasil y escuchar a algunos científicos de la Cayetano Heredia, pero de allí a poder presentar resultados propios; ni hablar. Aparentemente, ni siquiera considera "científicos" a los científicos que están en contra o que advierten de posibles efectos negativos a largo plazo._   _Yo le propondría hacer una investigación sobre los resultados de OGM's con pequeños, medianos y grandes agricultores -simplemente entregándoles la semilla- para ver efectivamente a quiénes conviene sembrar estas variedades transgénicas. Está claro que para mi padre sería positivo poder contar con las semillas transgénicas porque tiene el capital y el conocimiento para sacarles provecho, pero la pregunta es si esas semillas son beneficiosas para los miles de agricultores pobres que hasta el día de hoy están olvidados por el Estado. Me pregunto, ¿la política transgénica a quién está dirigida y a quiénes más conviene?._   _Si me permiten decirlo, "al diablo con la ciencia"... en este momento se trata de un tema "político" y más del 70% está en contra del ingreso de transgénicos al Perú. Si los pro transgénicos no pueden esperar al menos 5 años para investigar y trabajar el tema con seriedad; entonces le diremos que NO a los transgénicos por pura pasión y nada de ciencia._  _Si alguien tiene una duda, el ser humano no es nada al lado de la naturaleza... y repito que el objetivo es preservar la biodiversidad "natural" del Perú, en vez de aumentar nuestra biodiversidad pero a través de procesos antinaturales (y no me vayan a responder por favor que la polinización es un proceso natural, porque ya lo sé)..._  _Dejen de considerarnos unos tontos y pongan al país y a los agricultores más pobres por encima de todo este tema._  _Saludos_

----------


## Jose I.G.

Estimado Bruno buenas noches, comparto en todo aspecto tu punto de vista referente al tema de los tranasgènicos, soy una persona sin experiencia en el sector agrìcola, pero tengo muchas proyecciones en este sector, dado que cuento con un terreno agrìcola, el cual empezarè a trabajar muy pronto, y es un hecho que no me gustarìa tener la primera experiencia, con semillas transgènicas. 
Esperemos esto no trascienda en nuestro pais todavìa. 
Saludos. 
Josè

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado Bruno buenas noches, comparto en todo aspecto tu punto de vista referente al tema de los tranasgènicos, soy una persona sin experiencia en el sector agrìcola, pero tengo muchas proyecciones en este sector, dado que cuento con un terreno agrìcola, el cual empezarè a trabajar muy pronto, y es un hecho que no me gustarìa tener la primera experiencia, con semillas transgènicas. 
> Esperemos esto no trascienda en nuestro pais todavìa. 
> Saludos. 
> Josè

 Estimado José: 
Disculpa la demora en mi respuesta...  
Al respecto, me alegra saber que somos una gran mayoría los que preferimos actuar con prudencia con respecto a est tema, pero hasta ahora todo es "humo gris" que no permite bien en qué va a terminar todo esto.  Existe mucha presión mediática para que se derogue el DS 003 2011 AG, o para que se apruebe el tiempo de moratoria -que también está en discusión la cantidad de años- pero en el congreso están de vacaciones hasta sabe Dios cuándo. 
Si después de las elecciones siguen pateando el tema en el Congreso, es muy probable que le pasen la sartén caliente al nuevo gobierno. Por lo pronto, te puedo contar que ADEX ha solicitado participar de la Comisión Multisectorial que revisará el tema en estas semanas. 
Veamos qué ocurre, y esperemos que se logre el obejtivo de la moratoria; pero sólo para seguir presionando al gobierno para que en dicho tiempo, podamos esclarecer los beneficios reales a nuestra agricultura y establecer bases mucho más sólidas para no perjudicar los negocios o los campos ajenos, la salud de las población y nuetra biodiversidad. 
Saludos; y gracias por participar del tema porque se trata de algo importante para todos. 
PD: Estimado Benjamín, el fin de semana me tomo el tiempo para responder tu último mensaje... Saludos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola Bruno:
> Quiero comenzar esta respuesta diciendo que me siento tan desalentado por esa forma de denostar y maltratar al Dr. Grobman, refiriendose a sus actividades profesionales. Es realmente lamentable que los peruanos no reconozcamos la valia de ciertas personas que contribuyeron y contribuyen al desarrollo de la agricultura peruana.
> El Dr.Grobman de ninguna manera necesitaria estar metido en acuerdos con empresas multinacionales, por un interes personal y familiar, su prestigio y su calidad moral estan por ecima.
> Este Sr. es conocido mundialmente en los circulos cientificos en especial relativos a la agricultura,y por ello ha desempenado cargos en organizaciones y sociedades cientificas. Su contribucion en especial en lo referente a semillas en el Peru ha sido decisiva al igual que en el aspecto academico universitario.
> Cuando emite sus opiniones, lo hace basado en comprobaciones cientificas repetibles, no se lanza y no critica sin ninguna base de sustento, pero como en el Peru estamos acostumbrados a dudar de las personas que dicen la verdad y mas bien nos llevamos de las frases faciles y de aquellas que impactan y se aprovechan de la falta de educacion de nuestro pueblo, entonces alli levantamos la voz y gritamos a todo pulmon de que siiiiiiiiiiii esos productos matan..siiiiiiii nos quieren envenenarrrr, siiiiiiiiii nos quieren explotarrr ,,siiiiiiii no quieren que crezcamos y tantas frases, debido a las cuales tenemos tanta miseria y desigualdad.

 Yo creo que las frases -o argumentos- fáciles son las que utilizan los que están a favor del ingreso de OGM's, ya que tendríamos que estar locos para impedir que ingresen semillas que "producen más", "utilizan menos pesticidas", "no dañan la salud ni el medio ambiente" y "no afecta negativamente a nada ni a nadie". 
La miseria y la desigualdad en el Perú se deben a las tantas políticas ausentes en nuestro país; entre ellas, una marcada ausencia de "política agaria" que mantiene sumergida en la pobreza a la población rural de la sierra y selva -que precisamente trabaja en el campo cultivando la tierra-. 
Todos queremos progreso -y te aseguro que los pobres lo desean más que nosotros- por lo que vuelvo a aclarar que no se trata de ir en contra de éste, sino que se trata de hacer las cosas bien; evaluando responsablemnte los pros y los contras, y desarrollando una adecuada planificación para que la introducción de esta nueva tecnología permita a algunos progresar, sin que otros se vean afectados.    

> En referencia a tus respuestas, esa agricultura organica y convencional que actualmente se conducen en la agricultura peruana, puede y debe ser mas productiva en especial en aquellos cultivos que sustentan la produccion de alimentos diarios(carnes, leches, huevos, pan, etc) que esten al alcance de las clases mas necesitadas.
> Hace poco escuche por radio a una profesora de una escuelita de las zonas de la sierra que decia, que el desayuno de estos ninos, consistia en un poco de cancha de maiz y un te. Si esa cancha tuviera un contenido alto en proteinas como la soya, seria un buen desayuno. Con la biotecnologia es posible que un un futuro cercano los cientificos peruanos le transfieran esas caracteristicas de la soya a ese maiz.

 Estoy de acuerdo con la idea pero no con el ejemplo, y por allí creo que va el enfrentamiento de nuestras posiciones; ya que no me parece la mejor solución manipular los genes de la cancha para que nuestros niños de la sierra tenga un buen desayuno. Seguramente lo habrás puesto como un simple ejemplo, pero resume mi teoría que hay tantas otras maneras -o "políticas"- de hacer que los niños de la sierra o la selva se lleven un desayuno digno a la boca. Un te y una cancha, jamás será un desayuno digno, por más proteínas y vitaminas que tenga tu "cancha-soya" transgénica. 
Por otra parte, si es posible autoabastecernos de dichos productos básicos a través de la biotecnología, sin perjudicar la actual agricultura convencional/orgánica que dearrolla el Perú, sin duda sería una buena alternativa. El tema es que no hay esa garantía, y más bien, hay serias dudas al respecto.   

> Si pues. lamentablemente, tu mismo lo dices, porque no tienen sentido separarlos de los organicos., y ese ejemplo que pones pues es muy puntual, esos choclos deben ser para una elite de ninos engreidos ricos. Porque como dijo una cientifica dedicada a los transgenicos: LOS PRODUCTOS ORGANICOS SON UN CAPRICHO DE LOS NINOS ENGREIDOS DE LOS PAISES RICOS.
> No es facil hacerse entender en muchos casos, cuando tratamos de explicar una cuestion cientifica. Lo que estoy diciendo es que como tantos cultivos introducidos a los campos del Peru (esparragos,cebollas,paprika,paltos,mangos,piquill  o,uva,cacao,cafe,achiote,ajos, alcachofas, etc)no han producido la desaparicion de las variedades de papa, de lucuma ( esta ultima mas bien a crecido en area,porque ahora es cultivada) quinua, kanihua, quihuicha, etc... no se han convertido en malezas, no han matado los bosques de algarrobos. etc.

 No se trataba de choclos enteros para gente rica; eran granos de choclo para hacer algo como la cancha o la canchita. Lo que me queda claro es que la tendencia en Inglaterra al menos es clarísima: "Los OGM's se venden menos que los productos naturales". Es decir, seguramente consumen transgénicos en Inglaterra y Europa, pero están dispuestos a buscar y a pagar más por productos que no tienen genes "artificiales" -por decirlo de alguna manera-. 
Por otra parte, también se nos hace difícil explicarle a los científicos que no se trata de "desaparición de especies" sino de "contaminación de especies"; y lo que eso podría significar para la biodiversidad y la economía misma del Perú. Es decir, es riesgoso introducir actualmente una papa, un maíz o un algodón trangénico al Perú, pues sin una adecuada planificación y fiscalización de estos cultivos transgénicos, las 3,000 variedades de papa y las no sé cuántas de maíz y algodón peruano que tenemos, podrían dejar de ser productos naturales por nuestra falta de previsión; a lo que habría que medir sus posibles consecuencias para la economía del país. 
Por otra parte, también se hace difícil explicarles que las técnicas de monocultivo que se utilizan en los cutlivos extensivos de transgénicos son una amenaza que ya destruye bosques de la amazonía de Bolivia y Brasil, y que por ende pueden terminar extinguiendo tambíén algunas especies naturales por la misma extinción de sus hábitats naturales.   

> Los transgenicos son tambien plantas modificadas al igual que las indicadas arriba, no por el hecho de ser modificadas geneticamente en laboratorio como los mutantes, son invasivas o dominantes. 
> Lo que si es cierto es que la ampliacion de la frontera agricola para aumentar nuestra produccion, esa si atenta la biodiversidad,porque se invade areas donde aun existe una fauna y flora natural.

 Está claro que lo invasivo y dominante no son las semillas, sino el propio ser humano con su avaricia y obsesión por conseguir más dinero sin importar cómo lo obtenga. Además; si efectivamente tu semilla es tan maravillosa como la pintas, a pocos le va a importar peder la genética natural con la que contamos, pero que no nos da la gana de salvaguardar -aunque a mí sí-. Yo insisto que nuestra biodiversidad se trata de un activo de valor incalculable para el país, aún cuando seamos tan torpes de menospreciarla por algunas semillas que en el corto plazo nos den buenos resultados.   

> Los antropologos sociales, muchas veces se estancan defendiendo el mantenimiento de un estato quo, basados en las tradiciones y costumbres ancestrales de los pueblos, siempre han sido muy temerosos de los cambios de 180 grados que lleve a ese pueblo a un verdadero desarrollo planificado. 
> Esa gran variabilidad genetica de especies de papas que tienen los agricultores andinos, pues es gracias a la combinacion genetica natural, y no necesariamente entre las misma familia!! es por ello que los cientificos dedicados a la coleccion de germoplasma, cada vez encuentran mas especies de papas nativas..porque la genetica sigue trabajando de manera natural. 
> Ya he repetido hasta el cansancio, que lo unico que hoy dia se hace con la biotecnologia es acelerar esas combinaciones en laboratorio,, GRACIAS A QUE CONOCEMOS LOS GENOMAS Y LAS FUNCIONES DEL ADN. eso nos da esta oportunidad maravillosa de manipular para bien de la humanidad estos genes.
> Eso de que distintas especies no se pueden cruzar, ya hoy en dia es un mito, hoy en dia podemos transferir genes de una especie a otra, he alli el gran adelanto cientifico que nos permitira enfrentar el hambre de la humanidad.

 Sí pues, a mí me preocupa que ese mito se haya roto, porque así "la genética dejó de trabajar de manera natural". Yo no puedo asegurar las cosas como tú las aseguras; yo simplemente utilizo mi sentido común para determinar que exiten algunos riesgos potenciales en esta teconología, y que el Perú puede ser afectado si el tema se toma a la ligera, tomando como ciertas las afirmaciones de un grupo de científicos que parecen saberlo todo con respecto al tema, cuando también existe otro número importantes de científicos que alertan sobre los posibles efectos de los OGM's.   

> Las especies cultivadas no son agresivas ni invasivas, porque no producen enormes cantidades de polen ni tienen raices profundas y no tienen las caracteristicas de las malezas, como el kikuyo, de cuya introduccion no se tiene registros. 
> No pues Bruno lo que dices es risible, se ve que no eres para nada agricultor, tu familia se dedica a la agroexportacion, y con
> las tecnologias que emplean, el clima de la zona, la calidad de suelo y la disponibilidad de agua jamas ni en broma podrian obtener las ganancias que obtienen con la uva que con el maiz. En ninguna parte del mundo el maiz podria ser mas rentable por area que las famosas uvas peruanas que aun no son organicas.
> Los cultivos(commodities) siempre van a tener demanda en el mercado mundial, y esta demanda esta en continuo aumento por las razones que ya las he expuesto, y asi continuara en el futuro, es por esa razon que Brasil, que deberia ser un modelo para Sur America, tiene su mirada puesta en la produccion de esos cultivos,( base de la nutricion diaria ) a largo plazo.

 Tal vez no tenga mucho sentido común para la agricultura -lo cual puede darnos risa-, pero según tus palabras, sí lo tendría para los negocios... Y como veníamos diciendo, lo que debemos analizar aquí es qué es lo que le sale más a cuenta al Perú: ¿sembrar maíz transgénico o sembrar uvas convencionales?   

> Si queremos proteger la biodiversidad, queramos o no queramos, tenemos que evitar en lo posible la ampliacion indiscriminada de la frontera agricola, y para ello la unica manera es incrementar dramaticamente los rendimientos por Ha.
> tratar de reducir el uso de quimicos agricolas, y proteger las cuencas hidrograficas. 
> A fin de dilusidar y poner las cosas en orden, evitando que la politica y los politicos continuen con sus aprovechamientos inescrupulosos y que el pueblo de una vez entienda, el Ministerio de Agricultura y los entes encargados, deberian de una vez hacer pruebas en campos seleccionados a nivel nacional y en condiciones de invernadero pruebas de los vapuleados transgenicos junto a los cultivos tradicionales de cada zona. Esto seria como una mezcla forzada y a presion, para ver si a una papa andina produce el la parte aerea vainas de soya o mazorcas de maiz, o los insectos y especies del suelo desaparecen. etc. 
> Gracias... Benjamin Jara.

 Estaba de acuerdo con todo hasta la parte final de esta cita... No hace falta hacer pruebas para comprobar que un maíz transgénico no se puede cruzar con alguna papa o algodón de la naturaleza; lo que hace falta es hacer esas pruebas entre "maíces OGM" y "maíces natural", "papas OGM" y "papas naturales", "algodones OGM" y "algodones naturales"... y así. 
Si se comprueba la contaminación genética, entonces habrá rendido sus frutos lo que para algunos se trata de un "irracional" debate; y entonces habrá que diseñar alguna "política" que permita introducir OGM's al Perú, sin perjudicar los campos de cultivo y negocios ajenos. 
Por último, sería bueno que el Estado promoviera el desarrollo tecnológico a nivel nacional, en vez de ser unos pobres dependientes de tecnologías extranjeras. Si tan apasionado es el gobierno de Alan García por la tecnología, me pregunto qué hizo en sus 10 años de gobierno para que el Perú sea una potencia en esta materia... La respuesta en NADA hasta la firma del DS-003 2011 AG. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Les dejo un artículo para ver si algún político y/o científico peruano se inspira en él para empezar a solucionar los problemas del país "EN ORDEN DE PRIORIDAD"...  *PEQUEÑOS AGRICULTORES* *SERÁN PRIORIDAD PARA EL MUNDO*  _Oxfam: Si deseamos conseguir un cambio de mayor envergadura, es necesario propiciar mayores inversiones en agricultura para los países en vías de desarrollo._   *Por:* Raúl Yaipén Carranza  *Lima, 03 Junio (Agraria.pe)* Después de un siglo de crecimiento, la producción de cultivos se encuentra estancada, ya que la agricultura intensiva sólo podía abocarnos a este destino, actualmente nos encontramos en un déficit de producción de alimentos a nivel mundial de 16%, así lo afirmó, hace un mes, Fausto Robles, especialista del sector agrario. 
Al respecto, Oxfam en su último informe sostuvo ha llegado la hora de centrarnos en el enorme y desperdiciado potencial de la agricultura a pequeña escala, para los países en vías de desarrollo, y sobre todo para las mujeres, quienes suelen asumir la mayor carga de trabajo y apenas se ven recompensadas. 
Según la institución internacional, en los últimos cinco años, la producción de cultivos ha caído considerablemente, dado que la tierra sólo es capaz de producir cierta cantidad de cultivos, independientemente del fertilizante empleado en los mismos. 
Y además, dichos fertilizantes tienen una gran repercusión en términos del impacto de emisiones de carbono, debido a la energía necesaria para producirlos y a todos los nitratos que emanan de los mismos. 
A pesar de los factores antes mencionados -según estadísticas de Oxfam-actualmente, existen 500 mil pequeños agricultores de todo el mundo que ayudan a llevar comida a la mesa de 2000 millones de personas, lo que supone un tercio de la población del planeta, reduciendo enormemente el efecto negativo del cambio climático. 
Asimismo, la Organización de las Naciones Unidad para la Agricultura y la Alimentación (FAO), se sumó a las afirmaciones de Oxfam y propone en sus estudios que los pequeños agricultores deben contar con un respaldo efectivo y amplio por parte de los gobiernos, así como con la inversión adecuada por parte de empresas del sector privado. 
Es posible remontar la productividad del campo, ha llegado la hora de crecer a partir de la agricultura a pequeña escala, indicó Oxfam.  *¿Cómo crecer?* 
Para la confederación internacional Oxfam en el esfuerzo de crecer y hacer que la agricultura en el mundo se haga sostenible y se pueda asegurar la alimentación en el mundo, se tiene que respaldar a los pequeños agricultores aportándoles técnicas sostenibles de producción, como el uso de fertilizantes orgánicos y técnicas de irrigación por goteo; entre otras. 
Podemos ayudarles a producir alimentos suficientes para una población creciente, sin que por ello contribuyamos a un mayor descontrol climático, precisó Oxfam. 
Por ejemplo, en Vietnam, el número de personas que padecen hambre se ha reducido a la mitad en 12 años, gracias a una iniciativa gubernamental que prestaba su apoyo a los agricultores. 
Oxfam señaló que si deseamos conseguir un cambio de mayor envergadura, es necesario propiciar mayores inversiones en agricultura para los países en vías de desarrollo. 
Si queremos seguir creciendo juntos en el mundo, es necesario cambiar la mentalidad de la personas en torno a la agricultura e invertir cada día más en la sostenibilidad de los pequeños productores, ayudándolos a mejorar sus capacidades productivas y la calidad de sus cultivos, concluyó Oxfam.  *Dato* 
- Según estadísticas de Oxfam, en 1984 la agricultura suponía el 20% de la inversión de la ayuda extranjera, mientras que en 2006 no representaba más que el 3,7%.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Y también les dejo un video sobre un campaña en contra de los transgénicos en Chile, donde también se libra una batalla parecida...     _Las organizaciones de Chile Sin Transgénicos, a través de la voz de Daniel Muñoz, convocan a los Chilenos a informarse sobre el tema de los transgénicos en nuestro país, un tema que avanza silenciosamente en el congreso y que puede tener consecuencias determinantes para nuestro medio ambiente, para nuestros pueblos originarios, nuestra salud, y la situación laboral y social en Chile. Para evitar consecuencias que lamentaremos a futuro, infórmate y di NO a los transgénicos.
facebook:chilesintransgenicos
twitter:@sintransgenicos_

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Comparto con ustedes algunos correos y documentos que me han ido llegando a mi correo personal sobre el tema... Saludos.  *Transgénicos: rompiendo el mito de la alta productividad*  
A poco más de dos meses de terminar su mandato, el gobierno aprista publicó el pasado 15 de abril el D.S. 003-2011-AG, que permite el ingreso de organismos vivos modificados agropecuarios o forestales y/o sus productos derivados. No han tardado en aparecer denuncias que vinculan a funcionarios y asesores con las empresas comercializadoras de este tipo de semillas. Hasta el mismo Rafael Quevedo tuvo que renunciar a su cargo de ministro de Agricultura, al ser involucrado con una empresa importadora.   
Con el argumento de garantizar la seguridad alimentaria de sus habitantes, desde mediados de los noventa se inició una agresiva campaña, en varios países del mundo, para impulsar la siembra de cultivos transgénicos, que, se afirmaba, aseguran mayores  rendimientos. Más de quince años después, varios estudios coinciden en que esa promocionada productividad no es más que un mito.   
En el ámbito internacional existe la figura legal del principio precautorio, según el cual, si hubiera argumentos científicos razonables para creer que un proceso o producto nuevo puede no ser seguro, este no debe ser introducido hasta que se cuente con evidencia convincente de que los riesgos son pequeños y están compensados por sus beneficios. Supone tener una respuesta para, al menos, estas dos interrogantes: ¿cuál es el objetivo del proceso que se quiere implementar? y ¿cuál es la manera menos perjudicial (para el ambiente) de lograrlo?   
Para la primera pregunta, en el caso de los transgénicos, la respuesta más recurrente de quienes defienden su ingreso es la necesidad de incrementar los rendimientos en la producción de los cultivos.   
Y, si ese es el objetivo, ¿es la promoción de la siembra de este tipo de semillas la manera menos perjudicial para lograrlo?    *Alta productividad: ¿mito o realidad? *  
Un informe realizado en EE.UU. en 20091 que analiza 24 estudios científicos concluye que el uso de semillas modificadas genéticamente no ha producido ningún aumento de rendimientos en la soya que es, de lejos, el cultivo transgénico con mayor área sembrada en el mundo, y solo en el caso del maíz BT (maíz resistente al ataque de varios insectos) se registran aumentos, pero en mucho menor proporción que los que pueden conseguirse con el uso de prácticas de manejo convencionales.  
Es decir, la expectativa enorme que se ha generado por el uso de semillas genéticamente modificadas ha quedado grande frente a los modestos resultados que en la práctica se han obtenido.   
Según Josefina Oldani ingeniera agrónoma de la empresa argentina comercializadora de semillas, PLA S.A., a pesar de que el objetivo final de la siembra de transgénicos sea siempre lograr mayor rendimiento, no están mejorados directamente en este sentido. Es decir, si se siembran dos cultivos uno transgénico y el otro no uno al lado del otro y no se presentaran plagas, el rendimiento seguramente sería el mismo en la mayoría de los casos.   
El potencial de rendimiento lo da la mejora genética y la creación de híbridos; con condiciones ambientales apropiadas y un correcto manejo del cultivo (riego, fertilización, control de plagas) se puede alcanzar o no ese potencial, sea o no transgénico ese cultivo.   
El objetivo que argumenta el gobierno para permitir el ingreso de semilla transgénica lograr mayor productividad en los cultivos deja de tener sentido en vista de los resultados prácticos. El esfuerzo para alcanzar mayores rendimientos debe concentrarse en buscar alternativas que no causen daños colaterales.   *Buscando otras opciones *  
En el Perú, a través del INIA, se ha trabajado, por ejemplo, en el desarrollo de variedades de maíz híbrido, como el INIA 611, de alta calidad proteica, que ha demostrado rendimientos de hasta 16 toneladas por hectárea, ubicándose por encima del promedio nacional de maíz amarillo duro, que es de 3 toneladas por hectárea, y superando a los que se obtienen en regiones como Lima e Ica, que registran rendimientos de 8.7 y 8.5 t/ha, respectivamente. Esta variedad demostró, además, su capacidad para resistir el ataque de plagas y enfermedades, así como de adaptarse en diferentes lugares de la costa.  
Entonces, ¿por qué no invertir recursos en la promoción e investigación de este tipo de híbridos, en lugar de promover el ingreso de semillas que ponen en riesgo la biodiversidad del país?  
Varios especialistas coinciden en afirmar que los métodos de aplicación de pocos insumos, como los utilizados en la producción de cultivos orgánicos, pueden mejorar los rendimientos de manera significativa.  
Dichos métodos tienen la ventaja de estar basados en el conocimiento de los agricultores aunque muchas veces se encuentren influenciados por la presión que ejercen las casas comerciales para que adquieran insumos agrícolas costosos y, por lo tanto, son más accesibles a los agricultores pobres, en comparación con tecnologías más caras, que con frecuencia no han ayudado en el pasado.  
El ingeniero Abelardo Calderón jefe del Laboratorio de Fisiología Vegetal de la Universidad Agraria La Molina señala, por ejemplo, que se debe capacitar a los agricultores en el uso de abonos orgánicos.   
«La planta se enferma cuando hay un desbalance en su nutrición. Pero si hay un balance entre las proteínas que produce y las proteínas que degrada, la producción será uniforme. Esa es una forma, también, de mejorar sus rendimientos».   
Otra forma de lograr mejores rendimientos se da a través de la rotación de cultivos, policultivos, cultivos de cobertura (plantas que se siembran para cubrir el suelo) y el uso del control biológico para regular, efectivamente, las poblaciones de insectos y malezas que están siendo elegidas como blanco por la industria de la biotecnología. Una desventaja en el uso de semilla transgénica es que promueve el monocultivo se siembran extensas áreas de un solo cultivo, para garantizar que se obtenga la rentabilidad esperada, y bajo esas condiciones será más difícil para los agricultores utilizar métodos alternativos.   
Según el informe anual 2009 del ISAAA2, hasta el año 2009, la superficie ocupada por cultivos transgénicos era de 134 millones de hectáreas: 2.7% de un total de 4,900 millones de hectáreas de tierras agrícolas en todo el mundo. En Europa, la superficie de tierras agrícolas dedicadas a los cultivos transgénicos se redujo en un 23% entre 2008 y 2010. Hoy por hoy, más del 60% de la población de este continente está en contra de la siembra de este tipo de cultivos. En la recta final de la campaña electoral, los candidatos a la presidencia se han pronunciado al respecto.   
Durante su presentación en la Convención Nacional del Agro (Conveagro), el candidato Ollanta Humala calificó la autorización del ingreso de estas semillas como una «dependencia peligrosa que beneficia a cinco grandes transnacionales», y manifestó su franca oposición a la norma. Por su parte, la candidata Keiko Fujimori planteó una moratoria de tres años para prohibir los transgénicos en el Perú, como medida para preservar la biodiversidad nacional hasta conocer los verdaderos efectos de este tipo de cultivos.  
Así las cosas, que el gobierno de García haya autorizado el ingreso de estas semillas entre gallos y medianoche, y cuando ya está de salida, resulta, por lo menos, sospechoso. El pedido de moratoria hecho por diversos especialistas ingenieros, abogados, dirigentes agrarios, médicos, gastrónomos, etc., y por el mismo sindicato del INIA, se sustenta en lo poco que conocemos de los efectos de la siembra de esta semilla y en el hecho de que, como se ha señalado líneas arriba, no es la solución al problema de baja  productividad para los agricultores, ni mucho menos garantiza la seguridad alimentaria en el país.    Notas   1 Failure to yield: Evaluating the performance of genetically engineered crops. Doug Gurian- Sherman. EE.UU., 2009.   2 Servicio Internacional para la Adquisición de Aplicaciones AgroBiotecnológicas (ISAAA, por sus siglas en inglés). EE.UU.   3 ¿Quién se beneficia con los cultivos transgénicos? Una industria fundada en mitos. Amigos de la Tierra Internacional. Holanda, 2011.   
Efraín Gómez 
CONVEAGRO 
998-707527 
RPM *017622  www.conveagro.org.pe

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Producción de maíz amarillo duro desaparecería en 4 años*  _Medida del Legislativo afectará a más de 690,000 agricultores de todo el Perú._ 
La producción de maíz amarillo duro podría desaparecer en los próximos cuatro años debido a la prohibición del ingreso de semillas transgénicas al país por más de 10 años, así lo aseveró el gerente de la Asociación Nacional de Productores de Maíz Amarillo Duro, y Sorgo (Asonamasor), Julio Iglesias. 
“Consideramos que esta medida es totalmente arbitraria, los congresistas la han tomado con total desconocimiento del tema, ya que además de impedir el desarrollo del agro, nos condena a mantener costos elevados de producción, por los pesticidas y fertilizantes”, dijo. Agrego que los costos seguirán subiendo y esto se puede evitar con el uso de la biotecnología. De proceder esta moratoria en cuatro o cinco años puede desaparecer la producción de maíz amarillo duro en el Perú.Señaló que en la actualidad el costo de producción local es de US$ 2,300 por hectárea, mientras que en Brasil, Colombia, Argentina, donde se cultiva semillas transgénicas, el costo es de US$ 500, casi la quinta parte de la inversión, lo que incrementa la rentabilidad de estos agricultores. 
Asimismo señaló que el alto precio de los fertilizantes y pesticidas seguirá subiendo en los próximos años en el mercado internacional, lo que hará insostenible la producción de maíz. Indicó que incluso se incrementará el precio del maíz transgénico que se importa como insumo de avícolas, repercutiendo finalmente en el precio del pollo, producto básico de la canasta familiar. 
“La moratoria desprotege la alimentación popular, y nos hace autodependientes de la importación de maíz para las avícolas, no entendemos por qué prefieren importar a ayudarnos a producir”, refirió.  *Fuente: Expreso*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*PODEMOS DUPLICAR NUESTRA PRODUCCIÓN* *DE MAÍZ AMARILLO DURO*      
A raíz de la aprobación por el Congreso de la República de una moratoria de 10 años para el cultivo de transgénicos en el Perú, la Asociación Nacional de Productores de Maíz Amarillo Duro y Sorgo (ASONAMASOR), lanzó en forma temeraria una advertencia que en cuatro años podría desaparecer el cultivo del maíz en el Perú y se afectaría a 690 000 agricultores (Diario EXPRESO del 10/06/2011, pág.18). Naturalmente esto pone en vilo a más de un agricultor y a los responsables del agro en el país. Analicemos con objetividad este tema tan importante para la industria avícola y para los fabricantes de alimentos para los pollos.   *En el Perú se cultivan dos grupos de maíz: los amiláceos y el maíz amarillo duro.* 
Los maíces amiláceos (como el gigante del Cusco, el morado y los chocleros) se destinan a la alimentación humana, para exportación y para los deliciosos choclos peruanos. En el año 2009 se cultivaron 201 453 hectáreas y se cosecharon 285 643 toneladas (Anuario Estadístico Perú en Números 2010, Cuánto S. A., pág. 476). Estos son maíces nativos y de calidad especial, que no deben nunca ser transgénicos.  
Los maíces amarillos duros se destinan mayormente a la alimentación animal (aves y cerdos). En el año 2009 se cultivaron 300 428 hectáreas y se cosecharon 1,2 millones de toneladas. Parte de este maíz nacional se usa para fines distintos a la industria avícola. Como no se satisface la demanda de la industria avícola, importamos cerca de 1,9 millones de toneladas anuales de Argentina y Estados Unidos de Norteamérica, y que son transgénicos en alto porcentaje. La Ley de Moratoria de Transgénicos, aprobada por el Congreso, no prohíbe esta importación pero sí impone una moratoria de 10 años para su cultivo en el país. 
La ASONAMASOR considera que la decisión de la moratoria es arbitraria; impediría el desarrollo del agro; y condena al país a altos costos de producción, que serían de US$ 2 300 por hectárea, mientras que en Brasil, Colombia y Argentina es de apenas US$ 500 con los maíces transgénicos. Además se considera que el maíz importado seguirá subiendo de precio, lo cual repercutirá en el mayor precio de la carne de pollo, un producto básico en la canasta familiar. Igualmente el alto precio de los fertilizantes y de los pesticidas nos pone en seria desventaja. Se afirma que la moratoria “desprotege la alimentación popular, y nos hace autodependientes de la importación de maíz para las avícolas, no entendemos por qué prefieren importar a ayudarnos a producir”. Estas afirmaciones son muy serias y alarman a cualquiera, en especial a los que tienen que tomar las decisiones económicas y políticas para garantizar una alimentación barata para el pueblo. 
Cabe preguntarse si ¿verdaderamente estamos asistiendo al fin del cultivo del maíz amarillo duro en el Perú y al fin del pollo barato para el pueblo? *La respuesta es que no hay ninguna justificación para afirmar una posible desaparición del maíz amarillo duro de producción nacional en 4 años ni en 15 ni en 50.*  
La demanda nacional de maíz amarillo duro es de 2.5 millones de t, de las cuales en el 2010 el 40% fue de producción nacional y 60% importada. El rendimiento promedio nacional es de 5.5 t/ha. Para inferir el posible efecto de la prohibición del uso de las semillas transgénicas de maíz, se debe tomar en cuenta que hace ya más de 12 años, los maíces transgénicos importados conviven en un relativo equilibrio con los maíces híbridos de producción nacional. También es necesario saber que el maíz importado (ahora mayoritariamente transgénico) ha sido históricamente más barato que el maíz amarillo duro nacional. Entonces ¿por qué el maíz importado, si es más barato, no desplaza al maíz nacional? A decir de los propios avicultores, el maíz nacional es más caro pero de mejor calidad; por eso la preferencia y el no desplazamiento. Sustituir la semilla híbrida, que usan actualmente los agricultores nacionales, por semilla transgénica puede hacer perder ese diferencial de calidad que hace competitivo al maíz nacional, a pesar de su mayor precio, lo que favorece también a los productores. Entonces, la solución es usar mejores híbridos convencionales que tengan mayores rendimientos.  
Es cierto que los transgénicos son eficaces ante el problema de malezas y/o plagas, pero inducen a un uso excesivo de herbicida con un daño residual acumulativo sobre plantas, hongos y bacterias del suelo, que también son susceptibles al herbicida, así como a la entomofauna atacada por los transgénicos tipo Bt. Es un daño que afecta la sostenibilidad del ecosistema productivo, degradando los componentes bióticos del suelo y disminuyendo su calidad en el corto a mediano plazos. Si se siembran dos cultivos —uno transgénico y el otro no— uno al lado del otro y no se presentaran plagas, el rendimiento seguramente sería el mismo en la mayoría de los casos.  
Los costos de producción determinados por el Ministerio de Agricultura para el maíz amarillo duro van de 2 700 a 3 100 soles por ha (Dirección General de Promoción Agraria – MINAG), según el nivel tecnológico empleado. Una información directa de agricultores maiceros del valle de Cañete, consultados telefónicamente, da cuenta de un costo de producción de 5 500 soles/ha en terrenos de buena calidad y con una producción esperada de 10 t/ha; en tierras de menor calidad el costo disminuye a 4 600 soles/ha y el rendimiento esperado baja a 6 t/ha.   
Los híbridos no transgénicos para alcanzar estos rendimientos están disponibles en el mercado nacional. La variedad INIA-605 alcanza un rendimiento entre 9 y 14 t/ha en la costa norte, donde fue desarrollado en la Estación Experimental Vista Florida; mientras que, la variedad Agroceres-1596, un híbrido de Monsanto, importado por FARMEX y de venta al público en Agrosuni, tiene un rendimiento de 10 a 12 t/ha. Otro híbrido interesante disponible es el Dekalb, usado en la costa central (Araya Grande - Barranca) que alcanza hasta 16,3 t/ha (Agronoticias Mayo-2011). Queda claro que la tarea pendiente es trabajar en el mejoramiento agronómico optimizando el manejo del cultivo sobre la base de mejores híbridos, que ya existen en el mercado nacional, y que deben seguir desarrollándose por las instituciones como el INIA o el Programa de Maíz de la UNALM.  
En todo caso, los costos de producción están lejos de los US$ 2 500/ha, que de manera alarmista señala la ASONAMASOR. Si se trabaja seriamente con los maíces híbridos, que no son transgénicos, y se incrementa la producción de 5,5 t/ha a 10 t/ha se podría no sólo satisfacer la demanda nacional, sino que haríamos un gran favor a los productores nacionales de maíz amarillo duro. El reto es de tecnología convencional sin recurrir a los transgénicos. El objetivo es elevar el rendimiento promedio a 10 t/ha implementando un manejo agronómico eficiente con preparación de suelos (empleando subsoladoras, aradura, nivelación, incorporación materia orgánica, etc.); siembras, fertilización y cosechas mecanizadas; uso de semillas certificadas; implementar transferencia de tecnología con BPA y MIP. Si se hace esto y sin usar semillas transgénicas se podrá producir lo que la industria nacional consume.  
En Cayaltí se siembran anualmente más de 1 200 ha de maíz amarillo duro y el promedio de producción (2010 y 2011) es de más de 11 t/ha, empleando semilla certificada (híbrido) y siguiendo las prácticas básicas para este cultivo. En el 2011 se han tenido áreas con rendimientos encima de las 14 t/ha. Es posible replicar esto a nivel nacional.  
También se debe pensar en insumos nacionales, que pueden sustituir el maíz amarillo duro, con los chips secos de yuca. Países como Tailandia, Vietnam y Camerún exportan millones de toneladas de este producto para alimentación animal, como los pollos, y Holanda lo importa en forma muy competitiva. ¿Acaso en Ucayali y otras zonas de la selva no es posible estudiar esta posibilidad? Existen tierras desboscadas ociosas donde el cultivo tecnificado de la yuca puede ayudar a mejorar la producción y dar trabajo a los agricultores con escaso mercado para productos de bajo precio.  
Ciertamente no estamos frente a una situación catastrófica, sino frente al reto tecnológico de buscar caminos propios, que favorezcan la producción nacional de calidad y limpia. ASONAMASOR, el INIA y varias universidades pueden perfectamente aunar esfuerzos para la producción nacional eficiente de alimentos para la industria avícola, sin recurrir al cultivo de maíces transgénicos. Trabajando juntos el Perú podría autoabastecerse de estos insumos sin afectar el precio del pollo barato para el pueblo. En lugar de generar alarmas apocalípticas es mejor ponernos a trabajar en soluciones tecnológicas propias.  
Se insiste mucho en que los cultivos transgénicos (en especial maíz y soja) ya se cultivan en 134 millones de hectáreas (Informe Anual ISAAA, 2009). Esto es apenas el 2,7% del total de 4 900 millones de hectáreas de cultivos agrícolas en todo el mundo. La agricultura peruana es 100% no transgénica. 
En conclusión, no estamos, de ninguna manera, frente a una tragedia nacional en el agro, sino frente a un desafío interesante donde el INIA y otras instituciones pueden jugar un rol decisivo en mejorar la producción y la competitividad de nuestros agricultores. Ya se cultivan en el Perú cerca de 300 000 hectáreas de maíz amarillo duro y si se llegara a un promedio de 10 t/ha se podría producir 3 millones de toneladas, lo que satisfaría la demanda nacional sin ampliar el área de cultivo. El desafío está en aplicar tecnología y transferencia de la misma a los agricultores.    San Isidro, 13 de junio de 2011 Oficina de Comunicaciones e Imagen Institucional Ministerio del Ambiente Telefono: 6116000 Anexo 1641 - 1642   Cecilia Mendiola V. Directora de la Escuela de Consumo Sostenible ASPEC

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

En este mensaje comparto con ustedes (en el documento adjunto) la Ley de Moratoria arobada recientemente por el Congreso de la República, y que aún no firma nuestro prominente -y apasionado por la escultura y los negocios transparentes- AGP. 
Además, copio una noticia donde tengo el agrado de coincidir esta vez con mi padre y con las opiniones que expresa públicamente:  MINISTERIO DEL AMBIENTE Y FERNANDO CILLÓNIZ LO AFIRMAN  :Smile:   *“Moratoria a transgénicos no hará desaparecer el maíz”*  _Por el contrario, consideran que se puede duplicar la producción local._ 
El Ministerio del Ambiente (Minam) y el experto en temas agrarios Fernando Cillóniz descartaron que la moratoria por diez años al ingreso de cultivos transgénicos origine la desaparición de la producción de maíz amarillo duro en el Perú, como lo afirma la Asociación Nacional de Productores de Maíz Amarillo Duro y Sorgo (Asonamasor). 
En un comunicado de prensa, el Minam pidió no generar alarmas injustificadas en relación con una moratoria. Por el contrario, consideró que el Perú no desarrolla su potencial en el cultivo del maíz amarillo duro y que de elevar su productividad se podría duplicar la producción actual. 
“A decir de los propios avicultores, el maíz nacional es más caro, pero de mejor calidad; por eso la preferencia y el ‘no desplazamiento’. Sustituir la semilla híbrida, que usan actualmente los agricultores, por semilla transgénica puede hacer perder ese diferencial de calidad que hace competitivo al maíz nacional”, indicó. 
Cillóniz afirmó que fueron expresiones exageradas las del mencionado gremio, pero también consideró que transmiten la preocupación que sienten al tener que competir con un maíz transgénico que ingresa al país a un menor precio. “No es el fin del mundo, no vamos a morir porque no haya salido [lo de los transgénicos]. Es una exageración, pero también habría que estar en el pellejo de los maiceros; están en desventaja”, sostuvo. 
Sin embargo, reconoció que existe una baja productividad local que podría solucionarse con un mejor manejo de los cultivos. “Más prioritario es mejorar las técnicas de manejo que traer transgénicos”, añadió.  *Fuente: El Comercio*

----------

golcito18

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados:  
Gracias a Benjamín Jara pude notar que había cerrado el tema -de casualidad- por lo que nadie podía responder. Ya solucioné el problema y el que desee puede opinar. 
Estimado Benjamín, ya puedes publicar tu respuesta para seguir debatiendo, y disculpa las molestias ocasionadas. En este caso fue error mío, y no tuyo, ni de la tecnología  :Wink: . 
Saludos.

----------


## benjamin jara

Estimado Bruno: 
Doy respuesta a tus inquietudes y objeciones de manera ordenada en funcion de tu ultima contestacion. 
No son argumentos faciles, al contrario son argumentos basados en pruebas cientificas demostrables, no son especulaciones. 
Tal como senalas, si, se trata de planificar, pero sin que ello signifique y nos conduzca a la cola del desarrollo. 
Puse el ejemplo, porque lo escuche de una profesora de colegio rural. Desde que tengo uso de razon, vengo escuchando en el Peru lo que dices a cerca del desayuno de los ninos pobres, se dice de todo y en todo tono. Tendo ya 65 anos y esos ninos de los que tanto hablamos siguen igual o peor y tal vez ahora mas desantendidos a pesar de que el Peru es tan rico. 
Si el agricultor pobre de subsistencia tu viera la posibilidad de cultivar un maiz alto en proteinas la solucion vendria mas rapido, pero desde luego no como seguimos sonando.
Quienes estan dispuestos a buscar y pagar mas por productos organicos?.....?Aquella familia que tiene un ingreso anual entre 15 a 20 mil dolares en Inglaterra,Europa o USA? o aquellos que gozan de ingresos por encima de los 500 mil dolares anuales. 
Cuando una especie se contamina, ya no es la misma especie,porque ya tiene unas caracteristicas morfogeneticas distintas a la especie original (es necesario conocer bien la definicion de especie) 
Las tecnicas de monocultivo precisamente crecen y creceran mas por la mayor demanda de alimentos de una poblacion cada vez mas grande, y como los rendimientos por unidad de area ya no se pueden empujar mas, porque hay un principio en fisiologia vegetal que define la maxima capacidad de una variedad de dicho punto hagas lo que hagas ya no se puede forzar mas; esto conduce a que se amplien mas las areas de cultivo y para ello se talan bosques y se incineran inmensas cantidades de vegetacion de todo nivel, lo cual destruye ecosistemas completos y junto a ello la biodeversidad. 
La genetica no deja de trabajar de manera natural.. continua y continuara por los siglos de los siglos.Debido a ello es que con mucha frecuencia los zoologos y los botanicos siempre estan descubriendo nuevas especies. 
Los riesgos existen en todo, y solo es cuestion del sentido comun del hombre, que balancee bien el riesgo beneficio. 
Si no hubiera controversia, no habria dialogo, simplemente todos estariasmos de acuerdo y no habria la posibilidad de que en tu Forum opinemos de manera alturada. 
Al respecto..seria bueno que dispongamos de datos estadisticos confiables, para asi poder afirmar o negar con base fundamentada. 
No se puede comparar el maiz con la uvas, porque esta ultima tiene un mercado limitado y por lo tanto es de facil saturacion en tiempo corto. Si tuvieras mil has de terreno, jamas vas a cultivar solo uvas en toda esa extension..pero si es posible maiz. 
En esa parte veo tu respuesta confundida. Cuando digo que se hagan pruebas forzadas en invernadero, claro tal como lo manifiesto tiene que ser entre contrapartes. OMG vs.tradicionales. 
A lo ultimo que senalas, es precisamente a lo que siempre estoy tratando de conducir este Foro, si... que el Estado sea el promotor de la investigacion, pero eso no quiere decir que no seamos dependientes. La ciencia es una sola y debe ser compartida.
Desgraciadamente nuestro pais jamas le ha dado importancia a la investigacion porque para muchos politicos eso es para paises que disponen de dinero., en este sentido lo que debemos hacer es innovacion, comprobacion, pero no investigacion pura, porque esta cuesta mucho dinero y es a largo plazo. 
Estube leyendo un comentario tuyo en referencia a una entrevista que le hacen a tu papay fue muy chocante y nada constructivo que dijeras.''AL DIABLO CON LA CIENCIA'', me sorprendi,porque tu eres una persona muy analitica y mesurada. Seria dificil e imposible seguir conversando de manera serena si una parte desecha algo tan basico como es la ciencia en el tema que tratamos. 
Finalmente, ya se consiguio pues la tan mentada moratoria, son 10 anos, que significaran en concreto, en funcion de la burocracia y los politicos 30 anos mas de espera. 
Bruno, con mis opiniones no trato de decir que los transgenicos entren yaaaaaaaa yaaaaaa.; sino que el Peru ya vaya difundiendose esta tecnologia y este conocimiento. Lo que tenemos a disposicion ahora es el comienzo de lo que en el Peru podemos lograr si tomamos las cosas con seriedad, sin aprovechamientos de ninguna naturaleza,porque esta tecnologia bien manejada y con todos los elementos de juicio, puede dar solucion a nuestra dependencia alimentaria. 
Conozco bien la sierra nuestra, en las partes mas altas tenemos extensos llanos donde solo crece el ichu , graminea de caracteristicas unicas. Esta planta soporta climas frios y heladas de las mas severas, que ninguna planta cultivada podria soportarla. Seria algo fantastico que gracias a la biotecnologia se pueda transferir el gen responsable de ese comportamiento del ichu al un trigo enano altamente productivo o a un maiz amilaceo, de tal modo que en un futuro tengamos trigales o maizales en esas areas casi olvidadas, y que nos permita autoabastecernos y ademas desarrollar en esos lugares la crianza de camelidos sudamericanos, con lo cual esas comunidades tan lejanas de la capital Lima.. al fin lograrian desarrollarse. 
Hace muchos anos escuche la conferencia de un Ecologo aleman,y lo que mas me impresiono, fue cuando nos dijo, ,que el mejor ecosistema es el construido por el hombre, porque su capacidad de raciosinio y toda la tecnologia que dispone y dispondra lo hacian posible. En aquella ocasion nos mostro slides de enormes de parques, bellisimos en donde no se veia destruccion de nada, sino mas bien adecuacion, lo cual le daba por el contrario mas capacidad de albergue a otros tipos de fauna y flora. 
Saludos.

----------

Gonza

----------


## Gonza

Amigos:  
El asunto esta clarísimo, que Gana el Perú , su gente con el ingreso de Transgénicos. Muy poco, frente a todo lo que perderá en imagen país, biodiversidad, percepción de comidas ricas, sanas, orgánicas.  
El mundo necesita un Perú libre de transgénicos un paraiso ecológico, donde tengamos la seguridad que comeremos productos sanos, limpios, virgenes. 
Estoy convencido el Perú ganará más siendo libre de transgénicos que abriendole la puerta a los transgénicos. 
No estoy en contra de la biotecnología, ni de los avances, pero en este caso , hay más que cosechar y alimentar al mundo sin transgénicos. 
PERÚ PAÍS LIBRE DE TRANSGÉNICOS  
Saludos 
Gonzalo

----------


## benjamin jara

Estimado Gonza:
No seamos tran extremos, al decir..que gana el Peru? podrias estar equivocado, porque no podemos afirmar de ese modo tan categorico como tu lo pones.
Tenemos que ver al Peru en el aspecto que tratamos, en un largo plazo. la tecnologia de la que estamos conversando aun es relativamente nueva, por lo tanto se tiene mucho que recorrer,y tal como la ciencia avanza, podremos encontrarnos frente a descubrimientos que ni nos imaginamos ahora.
No se trata de que el Peru sea solo productorde cultivos organicos, sino que tenga muchas opciones...USA es productor de cultivos organicos mas grande del mundo aunque ello representa solo el 5% de su produccion agricola, y no tiene ninguna desventaja frente a otros productores. Ellos son los que certifican los cultivos organicos que van a entrar de otros paises, por lo tanto no es bueno que pensemos en solo ser productores de organicos, a corto plazo ese mercado se saturara, porque solo la gente que tiene capacidad economica los compra.
Quisiera que me ilustres, como es que se beneficiaria un agricultor de los Andes peruanos que practica una agricultura de subsistencia en un area de media Ha de tierra con los cultivos organicos. 
La agricultura organica no es practicable en areas industriales, porque  la cantidad de materia organica, especialmente guano no es suficiente, se necesesitaria millones de toneladas para lograr que el Peru solo sea productor de organicos. y aun asi no lograriamos que con la venta de organicos, podamos comprar alimentos que satisfagan los requerimientos de toda la poblacion peruana.. Es necesario pisar el suelo,y hacer analisis profundos.. lamentablemente no dispongo de estadisticas confiables, tal vez tu los tengas.. compartamos pues si los tienes... Saludos.

----------

Gonza

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Benjamín: 
Con respecto a tu mensaje anterior -que estaba pendiente de respuesta- te confieso que coincido en muchas de las cosas qu mencionas. Los posibles beneficios de la biotecnología moderna abren miles de nuevas posibilidades que pueden ser aprovechadas positivamente por el hombre, pero para ser concreto; no crea que sea el momento ni que estemos preparados para dar pase a los OGM's, y menos con ese "reglamento" que establece poquísimos criterios de uso y que ni siquiera establece algún tipo de sanción o penalidad. 
Todo este debate ha hecho que el tema se ponga sobre el tapete, y aprovechando este tiempo de moratoria, se debería trabajar para hacer las cosas que nunca se hicieron en materia de conservación genética, capacitación, y un adecuado plan de zonificación para prevenir que otros campos se vean afectados por contaminación genética.  
Insisto que no estoy en contra de los OGM's, sino en la forma que se están introduciendo -o pretendiendo introducir- en nuestro país. Fue un decreto que se promulgó en plena coyuntura electoral, y que no parace apuntar a resolver las necesidades básicas de miles de pequeños agricultores del país que hace tiempo necesitan apoyo del Estado, sino más bien a algunos agricultores e industrias que ya están de alguna manera acomodados en el sector. 
Muchos creen u opinan que yo sueno a un político barato -que podría ser- pero yo no aspiro a ningún cargo público, por lo que no me beneficio ni económica, ni políticamente cuando opino en los foros. Yo simplemente estoy arto de ver la situación de muchas personas del interior del país y que se haga tan poco por ellos. Yo entiendo que no se puede atender a todos a la vez; pero el simple hecho de revisar la condición de la educación en el país -que es deplorable-, me hace decirles a los políticos que promulgaron el dercreto, a los científicos que no entienden ninguna otra posición aparte de la suya, y a los protransgénicos como mi propio padre -que me(nos) consideran unos "ignorantes", "apasionados" y hasta "asesinos" por pensar como pensamos-: "AL DIABLO CON LA CIENCIA"... Y es por eso que lancé la frase de la que muchos científicos se colgaron para argumentar que yo estaba equivocado en mi posición, pues según ellos debe primar la ciencia antes que cualquier otra cosa; cuando no siempre es o debe ser así... Y tal vez éste sea el caso. 
Los científicos han pretendido tener la última palabra en todo en este debate, y sus argumentos científicos han venido acompañados de los calificativos que te he mencionado anteriormente. Pero yo no me achico por no ser "científico"; y más bien considero que tengo el criterio suficiente para asegurar que mi posición no tiene nada de loca por el simple hecho de no haber realizado y publicado un estudio sobre el tema... Yo considero que mi posición también tiene un sustento. 
Considero que las semillas transgénicas serían beneficiosas para muchos agricultores del país -no creo para los más pobres-, pero considero también que hay riesgos económicos y medioambientales, que podrían salir más caros si nos ponemos como loquitos porque ingresen o autoricen la libre comercialización y propagación de semillas transgénicas en el Perú.  
Al Perú, prácticamente no le va a pasar nada si no se permite el ingreso de OGM hoy en día, y creo que más bien es tiempo de trabajar para planificar bien las cosas, invertir en lo que se deba invertir, capacitar a quienes se tenga que capacitar, y así desarrollar nuestras propias semillas transgénicas, según nuestra realidad y según nuestros propios científicos. 
Es innegable que la biotecnología moderna y todo el tema de las modificaciones genéticas serán una realidad en nuestras vidas a en el futuro, pero como le digo a todos, píenso que por ahora podemos explotar mejor el concepto de "Perú: País Libre de Transgénicos", mientras desarrollamos y mejoramos otros aspectos prioritarios para poder sacarle verdadero provecho a esta tecnología, con la menor cantidad de perjuicios posibles para el Perú, su población y su enorme riqueza natural. 
Les dejo un enlace donde hemos empezado a dar algunas propuestas para que la moratoria a los OGM's en nuestro país sea productiva, y no se trate simplemente un capricho político y social que nos deje en el mismo punto donde estábamos antes de empezar esta discusión:  https://www.agroforum.pe/showthread....=8392#post8392 
Espero puedan tomarse un tiempito para aportar con ideas; y aunque les parezca extraño a los científicos de Perú BioTec, yo recomiendo respeto a todas las opiniones -sin desmercerlas- para poder llegar a algún entendimiento. Dialogando sin prepotencia, se consiguen mejores resultados; y por suerte en AgroForum no nos hemos pasado mucho de la raya con nuestras declaraciones. 
Saludos a todos. 
PD: Sobre lo de las uvas de mesa Benjamín, es obvio que no vamos a sembrar todo nuestro territorio con ellas; pero podemos aprovechar la coyuntura para beneficiarnos ampliando nuestras áreas de cultivos ya consagrados y consolidados en el mundo entero -no solamente uvas red globe-; mientras trabajamos por ser más eficientes con híbridos de maíz, algodón, papa, arroz, etc y mientras dejamos todo listo para recibir ordenadamente el ingreso de semillas transgénicas a nuestro territorio.

----------


## Gonza

Estimado Benjamin Jara: no se trata de ser extremos, es sólo mi humilde opinión. Cuando hablo de productos agrícolas, alimentos, postres, menestras, maiz, peces, moluscos, etc no digo que todos deben ser producidos bajo un esquema de agricultura orgánica, eso si sería extremo, lo que digo es que hoy por hoy si se autorizara el ingreso de transgénicos al Perú para ser sembrados, que sería lo primero que entraría, semillas de maiz transgénico, seguramente maiz Bt, maiz cuyo evento corresponde a un gen de la bacteria Bacillus thuringiensis, que produce una toxina que mata a algunos insectos del tipo lepidopteros, la larva del lepidoptero se alimenta del maiz y muere, ya que ingiere la toxina. Este evento es para ciertas especies y sólo insectos del orden lepidopteros.
Otro evento sería maiz tolerante a herbicidas, glifosato o glufosinato de amonio, es decir, los agricultores podran aplicar estos herbicidas sin el riego de dañar o causar fitotoxicidad al cultivo de maiz. Soya o Soja tolerante a herbicidas, algodon Bt. 
La presión del ingreso de transgénicos al Perú es por el gran negocio que se vislumbra en el cultivo del maiz  amarillo duro, el cual se usa en alimentación de cerdos y aves, también para acuicultura. Gran parte del cultivo del maiz amarillo duro, de ingresar los transgénicos al Perú, serían variedades importadas con eventos como los descritos anteriormente. Por lo tanto, toda la cadena productiva se contaminaría con estos eventos, la carne de pollo sería transgénica, los cerdos, las cecinas, etc. 
Por otra parte existe el riego del flujo de genes, paso de polen de maiz transgénico a maiz nativo, se contaminaría el maiz morado, la chicha morada sería transgénica, la mazamorra. El maiz gigante del cuzco, se contaminaría, comeriamos cebiche con maiz transgénco, los tamalitos, etc. 
Existen antecedentes de que el maiz transgénico es mas suceptible a las enfermedades que el maiz tradicional, incluso, el maiz transgénico presenta en post cosecha un mayor ataque de hongos que producen micotoxinas. 
La agricultura orgánica es una parte, todos los productos agricolas que el Perú esta produciendo, bajo un sistema de manejo integrado de plagas, con uso controlado de pesticidas , aplicando bioinsumos, etc. es el camino a seguir, los transgénicos no son la solución, todavia se puede avanzar y mejorar mucho mejorando las técnicas de riego, fertilización, manejo de plagas y enfermedades, monitoreo de plagas y enfermedades, control biológico, mejorar las tecnicas de aplicación de productos fitosanitarios, capacitar a los trabajadores agrícolas, hay mucho por hacer, por educar, por transferir por alcanzar. 
Insisto ARRIBA EL PERU LIBRE DE TRANSGÉNICOS. 
Gonzalo

----------


## Gonza

Bruno: concuerdo contigo plenamente y te apoyo. 
Pensar que los beneficiados con el ingreso de las semillas transgénicas al Perú (lease maiz amarillo duro transgénico) serán los pequeños campesinos es un tremendo error. 
Los beneficiados serán las grandes transnacionales que multiplicaran y venderán las semillas a grandes productores, que a su vez serán los proveedores de la industria de aves, cerdos, etc.  
Los pequeños seguiran cultivando sus maices nativos o hibridos convencionales.  
Con los productores de algodon sería lo mismo, sólo los grandes algodoneros tendrían acceso a semillas de algodon Bt de alto costo.  
Los algodoneros pequeños seguiran con sus semillas, luchando por obtener un precio justo, que le permita una vida digna. 
Perú libre de transgénicos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Bruno: concuerdo contigo plenamente y te apoyo.

 Muchas gracias por el apoyo mi estimado Gonza... Es bueno saber que hay agricultores, personas en general, e incluso científicos que también me han apoyado; por lo que puedo pensar que no estoy totalmente loco, ni soy un total ignorante cuando opino del tema. 
Nuevamente propongo aprovechar la coyuntura trasngénica y política, para empezar a ver el tema con seriedad a nivel nacional. 
Saludos; y muchas gracias por tus partipaciones en AgroFórum... :Wink:

----------

Gonza

----------


## Gonza

Bruno: de nada, estas haciendo un buen y gran aporte. Podemos aveces estar equivocados, no tener siempre la razón, pero debemos luchar y sacar adelante nuestros ideales, nuestras inquietudes, la verdad no es absoluta, depende mucho del cristal con que se mire. Si debemos expresar nuestras ideas y pensamientos de manera pacífica, con respeto y con altura de miras, siempre poniendo al frente un bien superior, que en este caso es tu hermoso y amable Perú.
En una democracia verdadera, participativa, todos podemos expresarnos libremente, con alegria, paz y optimismo. 
Yo incluso me doy la licencia para opinar en tu excelente sitio, siendo un Ingeniero Agrónomo Chileno, pero me declaro un amante del Perú, es mi segunda Nación, por eso estoy aportando a este hermoso país desde diferentes áreas, con diferentes personas, de todos los niveles sociales. 
Según mi experiencia y percepción lo digo abiertamente CON  EL PERÚ LIBRE DE TRANSGÉNICOS : GANA EL PERÚ. 
ADELANTE POR LOS SUEÑOS QUE AUN NOS QUEDAN,  ADELANTE POR AQUELLOS QUE ESTAN POR VENIR  
SALUDOS

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Especial sobre cultivos transgénicos:* *El debate en Australia y Nueva Zelanda*  _Conozca cómo ambas naciones enfrentan los alimentos modificados genéticamente._  Ayer en la primera parte de nuesto especial sobre cultivos transgénicos en el Hemisferio Sur, conocimos qué sucede en América del Sur.  Perú, siguiendo los pasos de países como Irlanda y Grecia, aprobó un proyecto de ley que prohíbe el cultivo de semillas transgénicas en la nación andina por 10 años, bajo el argumento de prevenir posibles efectos sobre la biodiversidad del país. En cambio, hay otras naciones que se han acercado a esta tecnología como lo son Brasil y Argentina, con cultivos transgénicos de soja, maíz y algodón.  Conocimos diversas posturas desde esta parte del orbe pero ¿Qué sucede  en otras latitudes del Hemisferio Sur? Para saberlo www.portalfruticola.com conversó con representantes de la industria neozelandesa y australiana.  *Al otro lado del Pacífico*  Los organismos genéticamente modificados (GMO por su sigla en inglés) aún no tiene el “vamos” en Nueva Zelanda, país donde lo “limpio y verde” es la clave. Otra situación es la que se vive en Australia, donde las leyes de etiquetado, incluso con la aprobación de los transgénicos, enfrentarían la oposición de los consumidores.  Peter Silcock, director ejecutivo de la organización Horticulture New Zealand, atribuye al éxito de la industria neozelandesa y lo destaca como una ventaja en los mercados internacionales, la imagen natural que han mantenido alejada de los transgénicos.  *Nueva Zelanda*  En un primer contacto de www.portalfruticola.com con Horticulture NZ para elaborar esta historia, la organización indicó que no tenía mucho que comentar al respecto, debido a que Nueva Zelanda no cultiva alimentos modificados genéticamente ni nunca lo ha hecho.  Este primer acercamiento demuestra cómo este concepto no es un tema para el país. Peter Silcock, director ejecutivo de Horticulture NZ, comentó el por qué.  “Nueva Zelanda tiene una buen posicionamiento internacional en términos de ser limpio y verde, y de lo que nos hemos dado cuenta es que hay muchos consumidores preocupados acerca de las modificaciones genéticas y nosotros necesitamos seguir las tendencias de los consumidores en términos de los productos que estamos enviando a los mercados”, indicó.  “Creo que desde el punto de vista de la industria estamos en una situación bastante cómoda”, dice, una en donde aún no se ha generado un llamado para aprobar las modificaciones genéticas.  Generalmente en los debates pro-transgénicos aparecen palabras como “tecnología” y “progreso”. En el caso de Nueva Zelanda Silcock indica que su país ha encontrado el equilibrio, aprovechando la tecnología pero sin modificaciones genéticas.  “Lo que queremos hacer es centrarnos en algunas de las cosas que van de la mano con la imagen que el consumidor tiene de Nueva Zelanda, de ser limpio y verde. Creemos que podemos utilizar alguna tecnología en el laboratorio para obtener beneficios de innovación sin producir cultivos genéticamente modificados”.  “La industria le ha dado un claro mensaje a los investigadores de que queremos ver innovación, que sí queremos ver nuevas variedades, que son importantes para nosotros, ya sea de kiwi, manzanas u otro producto”, puntualizó.  Indicó que el mensaje para los investigadores es claro: “Los cultivos no pueden ser modificados genéticamente, pero estamos contentos con aquellas tecnologías utilizadas en los laboratorios que puedan acelerar los programas de investigación”.  *Australia*  En el caso de Australia, el Dr. Geoffrey Annison de la organización Australian Food & Grocery, explica que en el país ha habido una larga historia de alimentos genéticamente modificados pero que las frutas y hortalizas han estado exentas de ella.  Dentro de esta historia está el desarrollo –en la década de 1980– de un cerdo genéticamente modificado – el cual nunca llegó al mercado – y ya en la década del 90 el desarrollo de un clavel con estas características.  “Pero el mayor éxito fue el desarrollo del algodón genéticamente modificado producido por los investigadores de la CSIRO (Commonwealth Scientific and Industrial Research Organization)  y que fue ampliamente adoptado por la industria del algodón en los 90 y de hecho todavía es utilizado por la industria”, comentó Annison.  Agrega que estos productos se desarrollaron antes de que existiera una regulación para los GMO en el país oceánico.  Cuenta que no fue hasta mediados de los 90 que el organismo regulador creó un marco para la aprobación de los GMO, motivado por las importaciones de ganado y soja desde Estados Unidos.  “En primer lugar la Food Safety Australia – New Zealand (FSANZ) señala que para que los alimentos modificados genéticamente sean aprobados deben pasar por un proceso, en el cual a través de un dossier se presenten pruebas de seguridad y toxicidad entregadas por la compañía que busca la aprobación del alimento”.  “Luego ellos también determinan si requiere etiquetado. Dicho etiquetado se requiere si el alimento deriva de tecnología genética, con ciertas cantidades de ADN modificado o proteínas sobre el 1%”, continúa.  Si Nueva Zelanda y Australia poseen mecanismos para aprobar los cultivos genéticamente modificados, ¿Por qué  ha habido tan pocos resultados en la horticultura?  “Creo que una de las razones por las que no ha habido un desarrollo de cultivos hortícolas modificados genéticamente, porque eso dará lugar al etiquetado de los productos indicando que son modificados genéticamente y eso en sí ha sido un problema para las empresas de alimentos”, dice Annison.  “Nos guste o no,  este tipo de tecnología ha sido demonizada por las críticas, por lo que desde el punto de vista comercial todavía es un problema utilizar materiales genéticamente modificados donde se requiere etiquetado”.  Annison ha hecho un llamado a aquellos que están involucrados en el debate a que  miren los productos caso a caso.  “No hay evidencia científica que señale que la tecnología de genes o los cultivos genéticamente modificados sean una amenaza para cualquier cosa (…) Es lo mismo con cualquier tecnología, habrá un mayor o menor riesgo dependiendo de cómo se aplique y en qué cultivos se haga y qué tecnología es”.  *La “inevitabilidad” de los GMO*  Annison destaca el caso de la canola como un paso importante en Australia en los cultivos genéticamente modificados, el que podría abrir el camino a otros productos.  “Creo que estamos lentamente en el camino, y la razón por la que digo eso es que tenemos canola modificada genéticamente creciendo en Australia la que está entrando a su segunda temporada, y de hecho creo que es muy probable que se apruebe el uso de trigo modificado genéticamente en el país dentro de los próximos años”, comenta.  Señala que el trigo modificado es beneficioso para el medio ambiente. “Están proponiendo trigos que son tolerantes a las sequías y a la sal y es probable que ha futuro se vean más niveles de sequía y problemas relacionados a la salinidad”.  De todas formas indica que Australia todavía está lejana a aceptar esta tecnología en la horticultura y que no habrá cambios a no ser que surja una razón comercial muy atractiva para hacerlo, pero que a largo plazo será inevitable que parte de esta tecnología esté presente en algunos cultivos.  En cuanto a la salud alimentaria opinó  que no cree que esta se convierta en un motivo para la utilización de la tecnología genética en el corto plazo pero que sí, ya mirando mas a futuro, la necesidad de producir más alimentos con menos recursos convertirá a la ingeniería genética en un a potencial ayuda.  Además indica que no tiene ninguna duda de que veremos más alimentos transgénicos en los estantes de los supermercados.  Mientras Australia cuenta con regulaciones para la probación de alimentos GM, cada uno de sus Estados y territorios poseen su propia legislación:  - Tazmania, South Australia y Australian Capital Territory no permiten cutlrivos transgénicos.
- Queensland, Wesstern Australia, Northern Territory permiten cultivos.
- New South Wales posee una propuesta en el parlamento.  Todos los productos importados que sean modificados genéticamente cuentan con su etiquetado.  *Fuente: Portalfrutícola.com*

----------

Gonza

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Especial sobre cultivos transgénicos: El debate en América del Sur* 
“El panorama en Perú y Chile se presenta con fuertes reticencias de la sociedad civil que reúne a diversos sectores que van desde campesinos y pueblos originarios hasta, consumidores, chefs y ecologistas”, asegura Carlos A. Vicente, coordinador de la ONG Acción por la Biodiversidad y también responsable de información para América Latina en la ONG, GRAIN. 
De nacionalidad argentina, asegura que en el país trasandino los transgénicos “están llegando a un punto máximo de penetración; por un lado porque ya están ocupando la mayor parte de la superficie agrícola y por otro, porque la resistencia social a sus impactos crece día a día”. Agrega  que “creo muy difícil que se pueda avanzar con los transgénicos, mucho más después de 15 años en los cuales ninguna de las promesas con que llegaron se cumplieron y los desastres socio-ambientales que han producido son ya ampliamente conocidos”. 
Pero Gabriela Levitus de ArgenBIO (Argentina, Paraguay y Uruguay) señala que ningún “desastre” se ha  “reportado seriamente hasta hoy” y que por el contrario, los beneficios de los transgénicos “no son potenciales, sino reales”. 
“Se ha aumentado el rendimiento, mejor calidad de grano, simplificación de manejo, mejor control de malezas y plagas, todo esto comprobado y avalado por la decisión de miles de agricultores de la región que cada año vuelven a elegir la tecnología”, argumenta.  *¿Cómo avanzan los transgénicos en América del Sur?* Según Levitus, sólo quedan fuera Perú, Venezuela y Ecuador. “Brasil, Argentina y Colombia hace muchos años que tienen aprobados diferentes Organismos Genéticamente Modificados (OGM), como el maíz, soja y algodón para producción comercial y tienen muy altas tasas de adopción e incluso los están desarrollando a nivel local”, agrega. 
“Paraguay por ahora sólo cultiva soja transgénica y esto ha posicionado al país como el cuarto exportador de soja del mundo, y está en vías de autorizar maíz y algodón. Uruguay en tanto, produce maíz y soja OGM desde hace años, y esto le ha permitido transformarse de país importador a exportador”, explica. 
En el caso de Chile, sólo se producen semillas genéticamente modificadas y opina que “es posible que próximamente pueda cultivar transgénicos comercialmente”.  Asimismo, “Bolivia produce soja y ahora existe la voluntad política de comenzar a evaluar otros cultivos, como el maíz”, expone la experta.  *El Caso Perú* 
Perú ha vivido una fuerte discusión mediática en torno a los transgénicos. Recientemente el Congreso aprobó por mayoría um proyecto de ley que prohíbe el cultivo de semillas transgénicas en el país durante 10 años con el argumento de prevenir los posibles efectos sobre la biodiversidad de la nación.  _¿Qué opinan los expertos?_ “Creo que Perú, negándose a la tecnología, pierde más de lo que gana, ya que incorporándola podría satisfacer su demanda interna y dejar de depender de la importación, que dicho sea de paso, es maíz transgénico”, asevera Gabriela Levitus. 
Por su parte, María Andrea Uscátegui C., Directora Ejecutiva de Agro-Bio para Colombia y Perú afirma que “hace falta información y educación sobre el tema para su aceptación y apoyo a los productores nacionales que ven en estos cultivos una oportunidad para mejorar su productividad”. 
Añade que en ese país “los agricultores maiceros han solicitado tener acceso a las semillas genéticamente modificadas para poder incrementar su productividad y así mismo producir más para el mercado nacional, que necesita importar más del 70% de maíz amarillo duro, el 98% de la soja de otros países, Brasil, Uruguay, Argentina y Estados Unidos, que son los principales productores de estos cultivos genéticamente modificados”. 
Uno de los principales temores en Perú frente a los transgénicos, se refiere a los daños que podrían sufrir los productos orgánicos. Gabriela Levitus argumenta que “los principales productos orgánicos son el café, limones, cacao, mango y la cebolla, entre otros, mientras que los cultivos transgénicos son el maíz y la soja, y por lo tanto no compiten en absoluto”. 
En cuanto al peligro de contaminación, de transgénicos a orgánicos, el director ejecutivo de ChileBio, Miguel Ángel Sánchez, sostiene que efectivamente hay riesgo, pero que existen medidas para minimizarlo como por ejemplo, distancias de aislación para evitar que el polen se transfiera a una especie nativa. 
“Asimismo, si pongo un maíz transgénico al lado de una papa nativa, no hay problema, porque la papa con el maíz no se reproducen, no son sexualmente compatibles. La mayor parte de la ciudadanía no lo sabe, es como poner en una pieza un gato con un perro, es decir, no pasaría nada”, explica. 
Añade que hoy los siete principales países productores de orgánicos como Australia, Canadá, Estados Unidos, Argentina, Brasil, España e India, al mismo tiempo están entre algunos países productores de transgénicos. “Existen 25 millones de hectáreas de cultivos orgánicos y 125 millones de hectáreas de transgénicos y no se han reportado en la actualidad problemas comerciales serios en los sistemas productivos, en ninguno de estos países”, afirma Miguel Angel Sánchez. 
Pero para Iván Santandreu, biólogo y activista de Chile Sin Transgénicos, “si tienes transgénicos no existe ninguna raya que sea lo suficientemente amplia como para que te puedas proteger, todas la medidas de bioseguridad que se han tratado de implementar son absolutamente malas, no han servido mucho” y menciona un ejemplo en Estados Unidos, de arroz contaminado.  *Caminos Alternativos* 
Según Santandreu, hay países que “vienen de vuelta” con los transgénicos, ya que el informe anual de la organización internacional “Amigos de la Tierra”, señala que en el último año disminuyeron los cultivos transgénicos en 23% en Europa y hay ocho países que los tienen con moratoria. 
Esto, a pesar que “hay todo un entramado que hace imposible evitarlos, tú no puedes prohibir algo que está en un convenio o ley internacional del que formas parte, pero puedes establecer moratorias por harto tiempo como por ejemplo ha sucedido en Austria, Luxemburgo, Irlanda o Grecia”, explica. 
Para el biólogo de Chile sin Transgénicos, “antes de destruir el planeta y el país, hay que jugársela porque esto no prospere, por ejemplo, según estudios de la ONU en diez años se podría doblar la producción de alimentos con técnicas de agroecología hay que tender a eso”, asegura.   *Beneficios v/s Daños*  *¿Qué hay de cierto en los daños que se supone produce el cultivo de transgénicos?* Las posiciones de los grupos a favor y en contra son diametralmente opuestas. 
Según el biólogo Miguél Angel Sánchez, Director ejecutivo de Chile Bio, en Argentina, “los transgénicos han permitido la reducción del uso de pesticidas”. Agrega que “eso también se ha representado en el cuociente de impacto ambiental: bajo ese parámetro los transgénicos en comparación a la agricultura tradicional, han provocado una disminución de ese impacto en cerca de un 17%”, asegura. 
Incluso, señala que “los transgénicos que hoy están en el mercado han provocado que la actividad agrícola se vuelva más sustentable con el medio ambiente, porque se reduce la cantidad de agroquímicos”. 
Gabriela Levitus, opina que en el cultivo de transgénicos se ha tendido al uso de herbicidas menos tóxicos, “contrariamente a lo que se dice, la toxicidad del glifosato es mucho menor que la de los herbicidas que se usan con la soja, el maíz y el algodón no transgénico”. Agrega que además hay una “disminución importante en la cantidad de micotoxinas en el maíz resistente a insectos, toxinas que afectan la salud humana y animal y son producidas por los hongos que se instalan en las heridas causadas por las larvas”. 
Pero Iván Santandreu, también biólogo y activista de Chile Sin Transgénicos tiene una visión absolutamente contrapuesta. “Lo más grave sucede en Paraguay y Argentina, donde han tenido que  aumentar el uso de agrotóxicos, porque los cultivos se resisten. Los  cultivos transgénicos están hechos para resistir un herbicida y hay que estar ocupando cada vez más herbicida porque las malezas se hacen resistentes al mismo”, indica. Añade que esto ha sucedido “al punto que en Argentina usan siete u ocho veces más pesticidas de lo que usaban antes. Si partías con 0,5 litros por hectárea, terminas en 10 y 15 litros para esa superficie”. 
Para agravar la situación, el experto afirma que según estadísticas oficiales del Gobierno argentino “en 10 años de cultivos transgénicos hay un aumento de 400% de niños que nacen con malformaciones congénitas severas- gravísimas, y 300% de aumento de abortos espontáneos”. 
Desde el punto de vista económico, explica que en Estados Unidos “todos los agricultores están obligados a comprar un tipo de semillas con un tipo de herbicida  y la rentabilidad es mínima. El gobierno tiene que subsidiar esos cultivos porque son menos productivos, por ejemplo la soja transgénica vale menos que la orgánica y el gobierno norteamericano pone plata de sus arcas fiscales para subsidiar ese costo”, asegura. 
Advierte que “en Chile nadie va a pagar por eso. En la india nadie lo hizo y por eso se han suicidado más de 200.000 campesinos”.  *Fuente: Portalfrutícola.com*

----------


## Gonza

Bruno: muy buena la info. 
De Sur América, sólo quedaría Perú libre, Chile lleva más de 15 años propagando las semillas de transgénicos qye se veden en el mundo entero, no esta autorizado el cultivo comercial, pero si los semilleros, por lo tanto Chile ya no esta libre de transgénicos, ya estamos contaminados. 
Yo defiendo la posicisión de Perú LIbre de Transgénicos, por un tema de imagen, de mostrar un pais con biodiversidad, verde, ecológico, virgen, inexplorado, eso vende mucho y ayudaría al turismo, a la gastronomia, es algo intangible, pero que el mundo valorará y los peruanos serán los beneficiados. 
Una isla en un mundo transgénico. 
Perú libre de Transgénicos, ahora y siempre.

----------


## benjamin jara

Estimado Gonza, parece que te falta informacion a cerca de los transgenicos, porque a los cultivos puntuales que te refieres, solo son una  muestra de todo lo que se tiene en relacion a la materia. Con decirte que hace muchos  anos comemos quesos transgenicos y pues ni que decir de carnes de todo tipo y otros alimentos como el tamalito de Mala que debe gustarte, y fijate que no ha pasado nada.
Hay esa idea de que al entrar los transgenicos al Peru, seria un gran negocio para las companias que producen las semillas,,pero eso es una verdad a medias... el Peru no seria y sera un gran comprador  de esas semillas..porque es un mercado muy pequeno, mas bien se trata de ir aplicando tecnologia de punta en materia agricola para que en un futuro nuestro pais no  sufra de una escacez o en todo caso de una disparada de precios de los productos diarios, lease leche, carnes, pan, harinas, aceites, etc etc, porque se vislumbra a largo plazo que los comodities incrementaran sus precios, debido a factores como el incremento del poder adquisistivo de China, India, Brasil. Anadido a esto el crecimiento constante de la poblacion mundial y encima el probable cambio climatico.
El Peru no es un pais productor de maiz, trigo, soya, cebada, y otros.. estos productos los importamos, por lo tanto somos un pais dependiente de alimentos, no podemos autoabastecernos, que seria lo ideal para la seguridad alimentaria de todos los peruanos.
La idea es, que en el Peru se practique todas las tecnologias para producir alimentos, para eso esta la ciencia y la tecnologia, para preveer y saber manejar y al mismo tiempo saber aprovechar la geografia del pais.
Creo que lo que piensan es que se podria dar mas enfasis a los cultivos organicos... y con la venta de esos productos, adquirir lo que nos hace falta, esto me parece un tremendo desproposito, porque jamas lograriamos producir la suficiente cantidad de organicos que nos permita con el producto de su venta, adquirir lo que nos falta, y aun asi estariamos consumiendo transgenicos.
Te pongo un ejemplo muy elemental, el maiz para producir una cantidad promedio por Ha, requiere la aplicacion de 250 a 300 unidades de N por Ha. esto equivale a 750 kilos de urea. Ahora para reemplazar ese N en un cultivo organico se aplica guano de cualquier procedencia, pero el mejor guano tiene solo un 4% de N..por lo tanto necesitarias 7,500 kilos de guano.
Es decir para cada Ha de maiz organico que cultives necesitarias 7.5 toneladas metricas de guano... ahora si lo llevamos eso al total de area de maiz que se siembra el Peru..seria imposible disponer de tanto guano o materia organica. Te pongo este ejemplo que es aplicable a cualquier otro producto..llamese banano, citricos, etc. Es decir es imposible tener campos industriales manejados como organicos.
Todo lo que manifiestas esta bien..porque me parece que estas comenzando a conocer el campo de la agricultura y quiero mas bien que amplies tus horizontes de conocimiento sin ningun tipo de apasionamiento, sino a base a conocimientos comprobables y  a datos estadisticos que siempre nos ayudan a disernir mejor.
Los pequenos agricultores se prodrian beneficiar, si se les orienta y se les ensena adecuadamente a manejar su campo, seguirian cultivando sus maices tradicionales pero con menos costos y mas produccion y asi  obtendrias mejores ingresos.
No te cierres en solo los  ejemplos de transgenicos que se tienen y son los  mas conocidos,, mas bien pensemos en lo que podria ser la biotecnologia para el futuro del Peru y desde luego los transgenicos que nosotros mismos podemos crear en base a nuestras necesidades. Felizmente las patentes de los genes que se descubren con posibilidades de uso, no tienen restricciones para su empleo en entidades dedicadas a la investigacion en especial para los paises en desarrollo, de ello deberia beneficiarse el Peru, sin embargo las patentes de los productos ya desarrollados son de uso exclusivo de la empresa o corporacion  o pais que lo desarrollo.
Espero seguir conversando al respecto estimado Goza... Saludos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Dudas y más dudas alrededor de los transgénicos...

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Un debate más acerca del tema, luego de la observación a la moratoria que hicieran Alan Damian y sus ministros lacayos huele medias... :Mad:      
Saludos

----------


## EdgarI

Por que tenemos grandes extensiones de territorio que aun no ha ingresado la "tecnologia de punta" y su produccion es organica o limpia y con el ingreso de los transgenicos se perderia este potencial y mas aun que los paises exigen de los productos calidad e inocuidad. Entonces somos una dispensa de alimentos sanos y debemos seguir asi  ese fue el legado de nuestros antepasados los INCAS y hay que entregar asi a las futuras generaciones.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Un supergusano amenaza algunos cultivos de maíz transgénico en EE.UU. * *
Por SCOTT KILMAN*   Plantas de maíz ampliamente sembradas en Estados Unidos, el principal exportador del grano, están siendo atacadas por una plaga, pese a que Monsanto Co. modificó genéticamente las semillas para combatir al insecto. Es la primera vez que una plaga ha desarrollado resistencia a una semilla transgénica en el centro del país. 
El descubrimiento ha generado temores de que la forma en que algunos agricultores usan los cultivos biotecnológicos pueda generar súper insectos. 
El hallazgo de Aaron Gassmann, entomólogo de la Universidad del Estado de Iowa, indica que gusanos de raíz (o alfilerillo) en el maíz en cuatro campos en el noreste de Iowa han evolucionado hasta resistir el pesticida incluido en la planta de maíz de Monsanto. Esto podría llevar a algunos agricultores a cambiar de semillas y utilizar las que repelen insectos, vendidas por competidores del gigante de la biotecnología con sede en St. Louis, y a volver a aplicar insecticidas sintéticos más fuertes en sus campos. 
"Estos son casos aislados, y no está claro cuánto se extenderá el problema", afirmó Gassmann en una entrevista. "Pero es una advertencia de que las prácticas de cultivo deben cambiar". 
El descubrimiento impulsa la carrera entre rivales de biotecnología agrícola por encontrar la próxima generación de genes que pueda proteger a las plantas de los insectos. Los científicos de Monsanto y Syngenta AG, con sede en Basilea, Suiza, ya están investigando cómo usar un descubrimiento médico llamado interferencia por ARN para, entre otras cosas, lograr que los cultivos sean mortales para los insectos que los coman. Si esto funciona, un insecto que muerde una planta así podría ingerir código genético que aniquilaría uno de sus genes esenciales. 
Monsanto indicó que sus líneas de semillas de maíz resistente al gusano de raíz están funcionando como era previsto "en más de 99% de las hectáreas plantadas con esta tecnología" y que es demasiado pronto para saber qué significa para los agricultores el estudio. 
El descubrimiento se produce en medio de un debate sobre si los cultivos modificados genéticamente que ahora saturan la principal zona agrícola de EE.UU. están cambiando la forma en que operan algunos agricultores. 
Estos cultivos a prueba de insectos y resistentes a los herbicidas facilitan tanto el cultivo que muchos agricultores dependen en gran medida de la tecnología, de una forma que viola un principio básico del manejo de plagas, que advierte que usar un mismo método año tras año les da a las plagas más oportunidades de adaptarse. 
Monsanto ya está en el centro de este debate debido a su éxito desde los años 90 en la venta de semillas a los agricultores que cultivan plantas que pueden sobrevivir a la exposición a su herbicida Roundup, un químico a base de glifosato conocido por su capacidad de matar casi cualquier cosa verde. 
Estas semillas hacen que sea tan conveniente para los agricultores aplicar Roundup que los granjeros dejaron de usar otros productos para combatir las malezas. Como consecuencia, señalan muchos científicos, súper malezas inmunes a Roundup se han extendido a millones de hectáreas en más de 20 estados en el sur y la parte central de EE.UU. 
Antes de la llegada de las plantas resistentes al insecticida, los agricultores de EE.UU. solían intentar controlar las plagas al cambiar los cultivos todos los años, a menudo rotando entre maíz y soya. De esa forma, las crías de los insectos que se alimentaban de maíz se morían de hambre al año siguiente. Pero los incentivos por sembrar maíz, debido al apetito de la  industria del etanol, los ha llevado a sembrar el mismo grano año tras año.  *Fuente: http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424053111904332804576537011188126694.html*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Después de tiempo sin opinar mucho sobre el tema, lo que puedo decir desde mi humilde punto de vista, es que parace increíble y reprochable, lo poco o nada que se hace en el Perú para preparar un inminente ingreso de semillas transgénicas. 
Debate por aquí y debate por allá; pero nada en concreto es nuestra realidad, y sólo puedo decir que me da vergûenza cómo manejamos algunos temas importantes como éste. 
Entiendo que el Perú tiene problemas graves que atender, pero lo mínimo que se esperaría después de tantas discusiones al respecto, es que el Estado y el sector privado inviertan en una serie de pruebas y en la elaboración de un "Plan Nacional de Cultivos Transgénicos" para ser implementado en nuestro país, teniendo en cuenta algunos de los principales argumentos esgrimidos por todas las partes de esta discusión nacional. 
Me parece que ya lo he dcho antes, pero yo no creo que se haga algo al repecto para preparar al país para recibir de manera ordenada y segura estos OGM... y la verdad que eso me indigna como ciudadano, por la dejadez que siempre noto del Estado peruano para temas importantes. 
Si no se va a hacer nada, ¿para qué -me pregunto yo- hacemos tanta bulla? 
Nadie quiere cerrarle las puertas a la biotecnolgía moderna, pero el Estado debe hacer algo cuanto antes para ordenar todo este embrollo y darle las seguridades del caso a todos los ciudadanos del Perú para recibir estos Organismo Vivos Modificados. 
Espero que la situación empiece a cambiar pronto y veamos acciones concretas al respecto... 
Saludos

----------


## Pedro Injante - INIA

Hola amigos de seguro que habran miles de personas diciendo si o no a los transgenicos, pero los expertos dicen que el hombre y los primates, comparten el 60% de sus genes igual ocurre con los gatos y los ratones y en eso no ha sido manipulado por el hombre. (según dicen que son los genes saltarines). Por lo general la naturaleza hace sus trabajo en funcion a adaptacion y lo que le determina el medio ambiente, de seguridad que si por ella fuera tendriamos unas cuantas variedadades especificas; en cada cultivo. Por ejemplo el maiz Blanco Urubamba es el resultado genetico de los preincas e incas que llevaron maices colectados en otros valles interandinos y lo adaptaron en el valle Urubamba en el Cuzco, igual a ocurrido en las 52 razas de maiz en el Perú, que lo han hecho en base a sus intereses alimenticios y no ha sido la naturaleza que lo hizo. Lo mismo se ha hecho en la papa, camote etc. en resumen es el hombre el creador de la biodiversidad. Por lo general debemos de iniciar trabajos que beneficien al Perú, por lo que deberiamos de comenzar por algo por ejemplo con la Cisgenesis (inserción de genes del mismo cultivo en variedades nuevas a cultivar). Pero es ahora, porque los peruanos ya comemos 62 kilos de productos transgenicos y desde hace 15 años atras, y que yo sepa no veo nada que me haga dudar que si estan o no afectados por comerlos. Claro que quien determine esos resultados se dan con trabajos serios de investigación y que el estado deberia de preocuparse ya, por lo demas si el gobierno se precupa por la salud de los peruanos que prohiba a partir de la fecha todo producto trasngenico hasta que concluya los trabajos de investigación.

----------


## mariano benjamin jara

Por favor Pedro, me imagino que tu eres investigador del INIA, osea un cientifico, por lo tanto tu conoces por demas que la ciencia es universal y los resultados sobre temas como el que discutimos deben tener validez universal, de lo contrario lo descubierto no tendria validez cientifica. 
Senalo lo anterior porque al decir que no tienes nada que te haga dudar sobre si los trasgenicos pueden causar danos por comerlos, puesto que hace 15 anos estamos comiendo productos transgenicos. Sin embargo a reglon seguido dices que el Estado deberia preocuparse por la salud de los peruanos y deberia prohibir a partir de la fecha todo producto transgenico hasta que con trabajos de investigacion serios demuestre que no son daninos. 
Te imaginas que pasaria en el Peru si se prohiben que se coman los productos transgenicos que hace muchos anos se importan??? nadie comeria carnes, nadie tomaria leche, nadie comeria derivados directos del maiz, nadie consumiria aceites de soya...etc, etc, etc, etc...
Porque un cientifico como tu no confia en los miles de investigaciones  avalados por organizaciones  mundiales como la OMS, EPA,FDA,APHIS, etc . No creo que pienses como un tiempo lei a un profesional del agro decir categoricamente, que LO QUE SIRVE EN USA, Y EUROPA NO SIRVE EN EL PERU.. No podemos estar perdiendo tiempo y dinero en replicar invesigaciones que han sido efectuadas a nivel mundial que han sido avaladas por la Academia Nacional de Ciencias de USA, que no es cualquier organizacion como bien debes saberlo.... 
Estoy de acuerdo en parte con tu sugerencia de por lo menos producir transgenicos dentro de una misma especie.;esto. podria ser util para ir informando al pais entero sobre las bondades de la ingenieria genetica, pero tal como conocemos de cerca, la caracteristica principal de los paises de Latino america es que la ciencia y la tecnologia son actividades no productivas y por lo tant lo relegan al segundo plano... Esa ignorancia nos tiene en el atrazo,y no se dan cuenta que la produccion de conocimientos es lo que hace desarrollar a los pueblos... Ejemplos los hay..Japon..Taywan..Malasia, etc..
Tratemos de avanzar lo mas rapido que podamos, porque la necesidad de alimento basicos sera exponencial en el lustro que se viene.. Saludos.. Benjamin

----------


## mariano benjamin jara

Estoy leyendo un libro sobre el GENOMA.. y en el se indica que la diferencia entre el codigo genetico de los chimpances y el humano solo es de apenas 2.%. por lo tanto Pedro te has quedado corto.
Aunque no seria nada etico, dice el autor, para probar la cercania de los chimpances y el hombre..es seria posible introducir un nucleo de una celula del chimpance a un ovulo humano desnucleado y luego introducir este huevo dentro del seno materno...osea en la barriguita de una mujer.... El resultado  si llega a sobrevivir seria un chimpance pero desarrollado dentro de un ser humano, porque el mensaje , la informacion  lo trae el nucleo de la celula del chimpance.
Parece ciencia ficcion..pero los avances que se realizan en el estudio de los genes...lo hacen previsible.

----------


## Pedro Injante - INIA

Hola Benjamin
Decir que los trasgenicos es lo maximo, es solo una respuestas a medias, los expertos en agricultura nos indican que el factor numero 1 en limitaciones se encuentra en el manejo del suelo (depende el 40 % de lo que incremente o baje el rendimiento por ejemplo del maiz), ahora los que defienden a los transgenicos dicen que es la solucion a nuestras futuras hambrunas y que si no sembramos transgenicos el Peru pasara hambre, lamento decirte que eso al menos para nuestra realidad es una mentira, porque los eventos que se venden de transgenicos por ahora solo solucionan al control de gusano cogollero y a las malezas, pero te pregunto  Benjamin y si no tengo lepidopteros en mi campo ( o sea no tengo gusano cogollero) porque libere avispitas por ejemplo, o tengo trampas y otros tipos de control, para que me sirven ese transgenico, de igual manera si mi campo esta libre de malezas para que me sirven los maices de ese tipo, por lo general es una solucion a medias,(actualmente tambien obtengo choclos organicos y tengo bajo control a dicha plaga), la experiencia del maiz me dice que el techo en rendimiento de este cultivo no ha llegado aun. Le digo con fundamento debido a que hace muchos años llegue a Mexico y pude ver con mis propios ojos en Sonora un rendimiento de maiz de 18 t/ha y no era transgenico, ni estaba abonado con abonos quimicos, el agricultor lo abonaba solo con materia organica y que los sacaba de sus potreros y llevaba al campo de maiz  (aprox. 100 tm/ha de M.O.), y digame cual maiz transgenico tiene esos rendimientos, que yo sepa ninguno.  y lo que digo es simple cada pais debe de usar su propia tecnologia o usted cree, que Las grandes empresas internacionales nos van a vender a un bajo costo la semilla de ultima generacion ( actualmente la semilla trasngenico con un evento cuesta 07 veces mas  que el maiz hibrido convencional) y eso no es la solucion para nuestro pais. Basta ver que los hibridos que traenactualmente los importadores son tecnologias antiguas en su pais de origen o no son los mejores,  pero NUNCA nos venden los que ellos usan. Eso lo he visto en Monsanto en Brasil cuando en sus campos habian hibridos de excelente perfomace, alto rendimiento etc y no eran transgenicos, porque decian ellos que el mercado por ahora solo pedian maices con menos tecnologia.  Por eso soy un convenciodo y si estoy de acuerdo con la Cisgenesis y que de hecho en los laboratorios del INIA e el Peru ya se podria iniciar y creo que eso tendria mucho mas impacto socio economico que los mismos trasngenicos, porque solo se manipularia genes utiles de la propia planta o especie, como por ejemplo a la resistencia a la pudricion de mazorca o al mismo cogollero (la poblacion de maiz 36 del CIMMYT, la raza zapalote chico de Mexico tambien los tiene) es resistente a esta plaga y no es transgenico y por medio de esta tecnologia inocua se podria hacer. y si dije que prohibieran al ingreso de cualquier alimento transgenico al Peru, es solo para que una vez por todas en el Peru se diga y se haga las cosas correctas. Porque hasta ahora se habla dos discursos: Señores somos o no expertos en estos temas y si estamos de acuerdo con los  trasngenicos, el porque? es verdad que hace 15 años lo comemos, cuanto nos afecta a nuestra salud y cuanto nos va a favorecer economicamente, porque en la venta de la semilla transgencia solo favorece a los transnacionales, y si no cual es la razon, que al  momento de comprar maiz trasngenico, a una trasnacional le extienden primero un documento donde el agricultor es culpable de lo que ocurra con la dispersion de genes trasngenicos o sea ellos estan exento de todo, asi no se juega señor, porque tanto tinterilladas, eso asusta señor Benajamin, al agricultor  mas que la tecnologia misma. Ahora  tambien por el otro lado,  debemos de analizar la oportunidad de convertirnos en un pais organico, porque alguien compra estos productos y son justamente los que nos venden transgenicos , y si esa producción beneficia a mas peruanos mejor, lo que uno quiere como peruano, es saber, cual es lo mejor para nuestro pais, y para los peruanos lo demas es secundario.  Don Benja,  con respecto a los primates que solo somos el 2% de parecido al ser humano, eso es otra discusion pero los libros tambien tienen sus propias verdades (bueno el tiempo nos dira exactamente cuantos nos parecemos y si no como crees que dicen que el hombre evoluciono de los monos  y hasta buscan al eslabon perdido) pero en fin hay mucho mas para discutir
saludos
Pedro Injante

----------


## mariano benjamin jara

Hola Pedro..
Vamos a contestar con calma tus argumentos, aunque es dificil ordenarlo, porque escribes muy seguido sin hacer paragrafos de cada idea.
En principio la palabra..LO MAXIMO... creo que lo utilizan las barras bravas de la U y Alianza ...jajaj para calificar cada uno a sus equipos, pienso que nosotros como investigadores deberiamos utilizar otros terminos que nos ofrece el idioma espanol.
No he manifestado en ningun momento que los transgenicos sean lo mejor en tecnologia de punta, no seria sensato. La mayoria de personas que estamos a favor de estos productos, decimos que representan una tecnologia de punta en la agricultura actual, que en el mundo esta ayudando a los agricultores a obtener mejores rendimientos con menores costos de produccion. Esta acercion es cierta, basta ver los rendimientos que se alcanzan aca en USA. en el cinturon maizero mas grande del mundo, igualmente podemos hablar de Argentina, Brasil etc. que hace tiempo cultivan maices transgenicos.
Efectivamente, lo que dices que los EVENTOS  que se venden, seguro quieres decir las caracteristicas de los maices que se venden como transgenicos son..para combatir el cogollero y para combatir las malezas, si pues eso es lo unico que mas conocemos, pero si nos adentramos mas en el tema y aun mas que eso vemos el horizonte que nos puede abrir esta tecnologia tal vez puedas cambiar de opinion, porque tu eres un cientifico, aunque no se tu especialidad.
Cuando hablamos del tema agricola y en especial del maiz, debemos pensar en grande no en parcelas, porque en pequeno podemos hacer maravillas, tal como lo senalas, (100 tm de guano por Ha de maiz) perfecto yo hice los mismo con el esparrago, pero luego me toco llevar 500 has de esparrago y no encontraba de donde comprar mas caca para meter a mi cultivo de  esparragos, pues necesitaba 50,000 tm de caca. Mira estamos hablando solo de 500 has..te imaginas cuanto guano o materia organica necesitarias solo para toda el area de los maiceros peruanos? 
Los rendimeintos que viste en Sonora son bajos comparados con los que obtienen aca, y eso de que el suelo es la base de una buena produccion es falso. Para obtener altos rendimientos deben concurrir una serie de factores de los cuales la calidad genetica de la semilla es fundamental, porque ese genoma que lleva un grano de maiz, sera la expresion final.
Desde luego que junto a una buena semilla, tiene que haber un manejo adecuado del campo, es de sentido comun,y te dire que existen plantas de maiz que los vi en Illinois, Nebraska, Ohio, etc que constituyen el cinturon maicero junto a otros estados, maices enanos que te dan entre dos y tres mazorcas, esa caracteristica les permite sembrar una alta densidad dando enormes facilidades a la coseche mecanizada.
Cuando te refieres a que las empresas transnacionales como Monsanto solo quieren aprovecharse para vendernos semillas caras, no es tan cierto, y eso lo repiten gentes con poca educacion o nada de educacion cientifica, El Peru no es un mercado grande y seria dificil y costoso para Monsanto hacer lobbies o propaganda para ello. Los interesados en este  tema son los agricultores maiceros que ya se han pronunciado, porque de manera ilegal se les esta impidiendo mejorar su produccion y eso me parece incorrecto.
Bueno el tema central que trate de decirte en mi anterior comentario es sobre el hecho de que decias que se hagan investigaciones propias en el Peru sobre los peligros o beneficios que podrian causar estos transgenicos para la salud.Entre otras objeciones que hice a tu comentario, decia que la comunidad cientifica mundial debe de merecer confianza, de lo contrario jamas hubieramos avanzado hasta donde estamos, es decir, si cada pais tuviera que replicar investigaciones ya con conclusiones conocidas y avaladas por organismos mundiales, el mundo seria tan desigual, osea si fuera ese el caso,, en el Peru tendriamos que investigar sobre si la insulina producida por la biotecnologia, funciona en el Peru o no y asi por el estilo., pasarian anos de anos, agregando que ese tipo de investigaciones son carisimas. 
Precisamente, si en el Peru, donde hasta la fecha no se hace nada sobre la materia, y solo salen, criticas y rechazos contra los transgenicos, te imaginas cuando llegariamos realmente a entender por lo menos, y tener pruebas preliminares de acuerdo a reglamentos bien elaborados??
Te dije que apoyo tu idea sobre la Cisgenesis, porque por lo menos seria un inicio serio, pero mi experiencia me dice, que pasaran anos de anos y estaremos en le misma olla, solo criticando, acusando tratando de bajarle la llanta al gobierno de turno..porque en eso los peruanos somos campeones.
Pedro,yo he sido jefe de lo que era el Dpto de Entomologia del INIA. en la Estacion Experimental de la Molina y te hablo con conocimiento de causa y con todo el recorrido que tengo, te puedo decir, que esta bien que el chef. Acurio diga que los organicos son la solucion de hambre, pero nosotros como cientificos debemos tener un horizonte de opinion de mucho mas alcance. Sobre los organicos, no me opongo, pero eso no solucionara el hambre del mundo, eso de los organicos es un caprichito de los europeos ricos y millonarios, por eso solo es practicable en areas pequenas y tu lo sabes por demas.
Aca en USA, que es el gran productor de organicos, con las justas representa el 5% o menos de la agricultura, el resto es convencional y desde luego con transgenicos. Recuerda, bajo la descripcion que actualmente se le da a los organicos, los transgenicos seran la base de esa clase de agricultura en un futuro..
No quiero cansarte, pero me gustaria que sigamos intercambiando ideas, porque hay tantas cosas interesantes que podemos compartir para mejorar la agricultura en el Peru... Un abrazo.

----------


## Pedro Injante - INIA

Hola Benjamin.
Es verdad todas las cosas que dices, y también te acepto que los transgenicos es una herramienta para que muchos agricultores salgan de la pobreza, pero hay un problema, los agricultores peruanos en un 90 % solo tienen de 2 a 5 has, y solo el 5 % tienen mas de 100 has, eso es una limitante que USA, no los tiene, por si acaso no te hablo del Perú de Nebraska jaja. Pienso ahora que la ciencia como se quiere explicar suena un poco cruda, debemos de ser como los teologos, cuando explican a la gente sobre el bien y el mal y de esta manera todos salen contentos o al menos convencidos pero nunca peleando.  Por eso es que, por mas que nos digamos velas verdes entre nosotros, pasara mucho tiempo sembrar los transgenicos. Con respecto al maíz en USA, en Illinois o cinturon maicero, hace 15 años habian muchas empresas que producian hibridos, actualmente solo esta, Monsanto, Pionner, Syngenta  y el resto ya quebraron o sea los pequeños desaparecieron. No han podido competir con tecnologias millonarias que cuesta 200 millones, y donde el 60 % de este dinero es para pago al personal e incluso para contratar personal de la competencia, por cada tecnología como Round up (glifosato) por ejemplo. Pero para hacerlo mas rentable sus tecnologias crearon la otra contraparte al glifosato, insertaron una proteina (Cp4epsps) y formaron un maíz resistente a este herbicida. te imaginas que representa esto. Comer a dos cachetes, por eso,  el fin de estas Megaempresas es ser dueños de tecnologias, patentes y de la biodiversidad (hasta ahora llegan cientificos al Perú, buscando tomates silvestres, frutas nativas, papas nativas etc, que puedan posteriormente insertar su link y patentarlo para ellos, incluso en USA han patentado como se hace la chicha de jora. Benjamin, nuestro mercado es muy pequeño y muy diverso desde tecnolgia hasta de cultivos, por lo que requerimos otro tipo de tecnología y luego mucha difusión y muchas tecnologias en campos de agricultores y conforme mejoren su vida de seguro podran decidir cual es lo mejor para ellos y por ende al Perú.
Saludos
Pedro

----------


## mariano benjamin jara

Hola Pedro:
Interesantes tus apreciaciones realistas, porque es verdad que el libre mercado en un mundo globalizado, es realmente salvaje. Pero para eso estamos, para encaminar las cosas por la direccion al menos correcta, luchando contra la politica que todo lo ensucia. 
Mi posicion sobre los transgenicos y por ende sobre la la biotecnologia, es que en el Peru se permita entrar a estos OGM, a fin de que las entidades encargadas de hacer investigacion agricola vayan avanzando para que a mediano plazo, se decida si las bondades de estos  transgenicos que ya se cultivan en paises como Argentina, puedan ser cultivados a escala comercial en el Peru..
Esta experiencia permitira que los investigadores peruanos empiecen tal como tu dices a producir sus propios transgenicos para satisfacer sus necesidades bajo las condiciones ecologicas y sociales, porque tal como  te manifeste, debemos pensar a largo plazo. 
La Biotecnologia nos ofrece un metodo rapido de mejoramiento de plantas,,tal como lo manifestaste tu en otras palabras.
Conozco muy de cerca la Sierra, porque soy cusqueno, he viajado por las zonas mas altas del Peru y  he visto la tremenda lucha que libra un agricultor contra una serie de plagas y sobre todo contra el clima.( heladas, sequias, exceso de lluvias,). He visto campos de trigo y maiz diezmados de un dia a otro por las heladas o la sequia. 
Por lo dicho,yo pienso que en un futuro no muy lejano, podriamos tener trigos resistentes a sequia, maices resistentes a las heladas etc. etc...porque dentro de ese ecosistema existen plantas que siempre estan alli pase lo qeu pase., como es el caso del ichu o paja, que es el alimento de los camelidos sudamericanos. 
Como todos siempre senalamos, tenemos una biodiversidad que debemos aprovecharla, precisamente para mejorar nuestra agricultura trabajando de manera organizada y disciplinada, de lo contrario como senalas, otros las seguiran aprovechando tal como lo estan haciendo actualmente, y nosotros seguiremos diciendo EL PERU ES LIBRE DE TRANSGENICOS...siguiendo la demagogia de los politicos que solo ven sus intereses personales. No nos quedemos rezagados, de lo contrario en el  Peru se crearan mas Centros Internacionales, como el de la Papa y seran los encargados de sacar sin pagar un centimo nuestra inmensa riqueza genetica vegetal. Que no te extrane, que en poco tiempo mas, aca en USA produciran la papa amarilla y el maiz Urubamba. 
No nos distraigamos en eso de que las grandes transnacionales quieren apoderarse de la produccion de semillas y  otras tecnologias mediante las patentes., pensemos mejor en actuar antes de repetir lo mismo y lo mismo que dicen aquellos que no tienen argumentos cientificos. Actuemos ahora si realmente queremos preservar nuestra biodiversidad. 
Un saludo..Benjamin

----------


## Erich

Un saludo a todos, 
En realidad este tema es vasto y muy  discutido, si bien buscamos respuestas sobre esta tecnologia de  manipulation genetica para saber su fiabilidad, no podemos hacer  confianza al primer cientifico que de su opinion al respecto ya que las  dudas persisten sobre su neutralidad de sus busquedas, entonces porque  no nos basamos sobre experiencias reales sobre campos o mismo paises,  mexico fue uno de los primeros paises donde se introdujo el mais  transgenico, fue tambien uno de los primeros a lamentar su importación  de dichas semillas, un estudio de 2 sientificos mexicanos residentes en  EEUU demostro que el mais criollo (originario de mexico) estaba siendo  contaminado por el trangenico a una altura de 3 a 10% para las mas  contaminadas en su codigo genetico, el mismo dia de su publicacion  fueron atacados por cientificos "neutros"( ya que se provo despues que  estos scientificos trabajaban con Monsanto directamente o en asociation  para la distribución de pesticidas)  y hicieron que estos cientificos  fueran discreditados en la profesion, en este momento los agricultores  de mais convencional mexicano estan luchando contra las malformaciones  de la espiga del mais que nunca antes se habian visto en el mais  convencional ya que cultivos transgenicos se encuantran cerca.(estos  hechos se produjeron del 2001 al 2006)
en el 2008 el caso de la soja y  el algodon, se provo por universidades de nebraska y de kansas que en  realidad la produccion de estos trangenicos eran 6 a 10% menos  importantes que los cultivos convencionales sobre los mismos suelos y  mismas condiciones, en EEUU la produccion total de algodon bajó al mismo  tiempo que la superficié de algodon modificado fue augmentando en este  pais. 
En Francia y alemania despues del boom del transgenico  estan regresando al cultivo convencional sobre todo al BIO ya que es la  unica manera que les queda para volver a ser competitivos hablo sobre  todo para los pequeños productores, ya que los grandes por las centenas  de Ha con transgenico pueden todavia salir del lote.  
La  superficie del trangenico a augmentado en estos ultimos años tanto como  la desilucion y el desinteres en europa (yo hablo de europa ya que  recido aqui y al contrario no conosco el punto de vista del consumidor  latino-americano) de este producto, la gente ahora lée 2 veces la  etiqueta del producto que compra y prefieren pagar un poco mas un  producto Bio o de cultivo convencional que un producto con OGM, nuestra  fuerza es la biodiversidad en este momento mas que nunca leí por ahi que  Perú tiene 85 de 110 microlimas del mundo por que querer llenarla de  centenas de hectarias de mono cultivos, sabiendo que este tema tiene  muchas zonas oscuras que no han sido elucidadas todavia, pese a mi  comentario yo no estoy en contra las OGM ni la busqueda que se efectua  en este sentido pero ya hay mucho interes, inversión, corrupcion, para  que me paresca una alternativa para el agricultor peruano. 
Un saludo a todos y disculpen por la escritura ya que hablo apenas el español y lo escribo aun peor.

----------


## mariano benjamin jara

Se te entiende perfectamente tu escritura asi como tu opinion. 
Te voy a contestar en pocas palabras, porque razon los OMG, no tienen tanta acogida a nivel del consumidor comun y corriente como tu o yo, y porque razon aparecen informaciones distorcionadas.
Los productos transgenicos no tienen mucho reconocimiento..por la sencilla razon de que el consumidor recibe poco o ningun beneficio. Los precios de los alimentos basicos o diarios en Europa han aumentado poco o nada, igual que en USA, por la sencila razon de que el agricultor produce mas y con menos inversion..por lo tanto los precios de los alimentos de primera necesidad se mantienen o si han subido no han alcanzado ni el nivel de inflacion.
En Mexico.. asi como en toda Latinoamerica  estan creciendo esos grupos o llamemoslo partidos  VERDES...que se hacen llamar ecologistas..pero esa es la expresion de unos pocos.Estos tienen mucha fuerza politica y tienen capacidad economica para ir desvirtuando una serie de aspectos de todo aquello que ellos creen  atenta contra la naturaleza. Es facil contagiar esas ideas..pero no sopesan las necesidades del pueblo que sufre pobreza y en esa direccion alientan e inventan noticias que son verdades a medias... Para tratar de manera seria, es necesario tener informacion cientifica confiable.
No creemos que los OGM. sean la ultima panacea, pero si creemos que son y seran una ayuda para evitar la destruccion de la biodiversidad, al evitar la deforestacion  de los bosques y areas silvestres para expandir mas la agriculura convencional.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

"Toda la verdad sobre los cultivos transgénicos en el Perú" *
Por:* Norma Rojas    La moratoria de 10 años aprobada para el ingreso de semillas transgénicas al país, generará miles de millones de dólares en pérdidas como ocurrió con Brasil que por la demora de 6 años en adoptar la soya GM, detrás de Argentina, tuvo una pérdida de ingresos de US$ 6,000 millones según señala en calidad de exclusiva , el Dr. Alexander Grobman Tversky, quien concedió a AgroNegociosPerú la siguiente entrevista en la que revela una serie de mitos y verdades sobre los transgénicos en el Perú.  
Las cifras son de millones de toneladas anuales en consumo de transgénicos en nuestro país. La papa transgénica peruana, creada hace 4 años en los laboratorios del Centro Internacional de la Papa (CIP) y rechazada en nuestro territorio , es esperada en la India donde la harán producir a gran escala.  Polémico como todo científico, Grobman, señala los intereses detrás de la campaña antitransgénicos, y acusa a ONGs nacionales y extranjeras asi como a la ASPEC de tener intereses detrás de sus reclamos. Arremete igualmente contra el gremio gastronómico "activado por intereses comerciales a ser usado como mascarón de proa en una nave que conduce a una mezcla variopinta de activistas, interesados mercantilistas y nuevos convertidos en busca de una causa de moda a la cual adherirse", según señala en esta entrevista.  *¿Cuál es la realidad de la Biotecnologia en el Perú. Se dice NO a los transgénicos pero, ya se está consumiendo productos importados de origen transgénico? ¿ Cuáles son esos alimentos? * El Perú es deficitario en la producción de los alimentos básicos que participan en nuestra canasta familiar: aceite que viene de soya, torta de soya y maíz amarillo duro para producción de alimentos balanceados para alimentar pollos y obtener carne y huevos y para cerdos. Importamos en el año 2010, 1.9 millones de toneladas de maíz con un 80% de mezcla de híbridos transgénicos que representan el 60% de nuestras necesidades y 966,000 de torta de soya (98% de la demanda) y 343,000 toneladas de aceite de soya (95% de la demanda y 100% de origen transgénico) esencialmente procedentes de Argentina y Estados Unidos. El consumo de pollos subió 10% en el 2009 y 12% en el 2010, de modo que la dependencia de maíz y sorgo importados se acentuará. Un objetivo nacional sería tratar de mantener siquiera un 50% de la producción de maíz amarillo duro como de procedencia peruana. Unos 30,000 alimentos procesados se elaboran en base a maíz y soya, entre los cuales tenemos cervezas, colas, grasas, panadería y pastelería, salsas, chocolates, helados, leche de soya, fiambres, galletas, etc.  *Asimismo, El Perú está haciendo investigaciones sobre transgénicos . Cuántos productos como la papa transgénica se está desarrollando? Cuántos ya tenemos?  * Además de una papa transgénica resistente a la polilla de los Andes y a la más voraz polilla guatemalteca que se acerca al Perú, tenemos en estado de desarrollo por el INIA, una papaya transgénica resistente a la mancha de la hoja. Esta enfermedad está arrasando con miles de hectáreas de papaya en la selva. Se han elaborado unos 50 perfiles de proyectos que utilizarán la herramienta de la ingeniería genética y que podrían desarrollarse en diferentes cultivos y crianzas, los cuales se han armado con participación de gremios de agricultores, ganaderos, silvicultores y acuicultores. *
¿Si estos productos como la papa transgénica no salen al mercado peruano porque no se les acepta aún, qué pasa con ellos , se vende la patente a otro país?* 
La papa no podía probarse antes de la aprobación del Reglamento sobre Bioseguridad de los OVMs para realizar ensayos controlados en campo. Su desarrollo ha sido hecho por el Centro Internacional de la Papa, que es una institución que no tiene fines de lucro y que posee el derecho a su producción futura. Si esa papa creada en el Perú no fuera aceptada aquí, podrá llevarse a otros países como la India. En cuanto a la papaya transgénica, las cepas de virus que atacan a la papaya son diferentes en cada país, por eso Colombia, Filipinas y Vietnam están desarrollando sus propias papayas transgénicas resistentes al virus, al igual que ya lo hizo Hawaii.  *¿A quién beneficia la moratoria sobre los transgénicos en el Perú? * Una moratoria de cualquier duración de tiempo a los cultivos transgénicos, beneficia a los países competidores del Perú, a ciertas ONGs cuyos ingresos derivan de la financiación externa, a determinados intereses mercantilistas que tratan de hacer aparecer a los cultivos transgénicos como opuestos a los orgánicos, cuando no lo son, posiblemente a ciertos vendedores de pesticidas cuyo uso disminuye con el empleo de variedades transgénicas resistentes a insectos y que requieren menor número de herbicidas y a los competidores comerciales de EE.UU. al otro lado del Atlántico.   *¿Cree Ud que hay sectores interesados detrás? ¿Cuáles son? * 
Ideológicamente ciertos grupos políticos de extrema izquierda o de extrema derecha son opuestos a los cultivos transgénicos. Sin embargo, el Vaticano se ha pronunciado el 2001 a favor del uso de los transgénicos como herramienta para mejorar la producción de alimentos en el mundo. Los grupos de productores de alimentos orgánicos son impulsores de la oposición. También lo son en algunos países los Ministerios del Ambiente que pugnan con los Ministerios de Agricultura por tener un mayor ámbito de presencia y autoridad, que significan mayores presupuestos, cuando ambos pueden funcionar armónicamente. *
El hambre avanza, los precios suben y la productividad agrícola es cada vez menor, ante esto ¿no hay otra salida que los transgénicos?* 
Existen hoy casi 1,000 millones de personas hambrientas o desnutridas en el mundo. Cada año se incrementa en cerca de 100 millones las bocas por alimentar. Las áreas de expansión agrícola están limitadas por la falta de tierras adecuadas, a no ser que se talen mas bosques. La disponibilidad de agua para riego es cada vez más escasa en el mundo y las obras de irrigación están limitadas por ello y por sus altos costos. El incremento de productividad por hectárea, por dólar invertido, por día y por metro cúbico de agua, como índices es absolutamente indispensable. La genética aplicada convencional al mejoramiento de plantas crea plataformas de alto potencial de rendimiento donde se pueden aplicar otros factores de producción como fertilizantes con efecto multiplicador. La ingeniería genética es una herramienta que puede ampliar enormemente los alcances del mejoramiento genético por medios convencionales, ahorrar tiempo y crear soluciones imposibles de alcanzar por los medios convencionales. El estudio hecho por el International Food Policy Research Institute (IFPRI) en el año 2007 para los primeros 10 años de cultivo del OGMs destacó que las ganancias en productividad más que compensaron las potenciales pérdidas de mercados, muchas de las cuales no se produjeron.  *¿Qué pasará si seguimos postergando la aceptación a los transgénicos?* 
Hay varios costos-nación de la demora en aceptar cultivos transgénicos que pueden cuantificarse económicamente, como lo ha hecho el IFPRI (estudio del 2007) y Goncalves en Brasil que calculó la demora de 6 años de Brasil, en adoptar la soya GM, detrás de Argentina, en una pérdida de ingresos de US$ 6,000 millones.  Otros costos son los siguientes: 
1. Salida de divisas. En el año 2010 el Perú gastó US$ 500 millones en importación de fibra de algodón por caída del área algodonera del Perú a solo 30,000 hectáreas. En la medida que puedan subir los precios de los alimentos y fibras por mayor demanda mundial, tanto mayor será la salida de divisas por este rubro. 2. También mayor será el incremento potencial de los precios de los alimentos. 3. Hay 6 universidades que ofrecen estudios de postgrado en biotecnología moderna en el Perú. Se creará un desánimo por esa especialidad y una fuga de talentos. Los avances en investigación no se producirán ya que el sector privado que es el que mayores inversiones trae, buscará a otros países. 4. Los países con OGMs que les confieran mayor competitividad, p.ej., un café transgénico descafeinado natural, se adelantarán a los demás en competitividad. En ese campo ya están adelantados Brasil, Colombia y Costa Rica. Los maíces con tolerancia a la sequía y con menor necesidad de fertilizantes serán de menor costo por kilo producido para los países que los adopten y podrán tener productos alimenticios derivados más baratos, por ejemplo pollos, huevos y jamones.  *¿Los mayores temores sobre los transgénicos es que vayan a acabar con la biodiversidad y a la larga produzcan enfermedades en los consumidores como el cáncer , mutaciones etc? Qué hay de cierto y qué de fantasía? * En cuanto al efecto de los OGMs sobre la salud, no se ha reportado un solo caso de daño a la salud humana, utenticado científicamente, en 20 años de consumo de alimentos GM. La Organización Mundial de la Salud, las agencias reguladoras de varios países y Academias de Ciencias de Alemania, Estados Unidos, China, Brasil, Reino Unido, Academia de Medicina de Francia, Sociedad Médica Británica, Asociación Toxicológica de EE.UU., FAO, Comisión de Codex Alimentarius y OECD, entre otras organizaciones, han determinado que no hay un efecto sobre la salud de los alimentos OGMs diferente a sus contrapartes convencionales. Ciertos estudios que se reportan como válidos y opuestos a los transgénicos han sido todos desvirtuados por organizaciones de prestigio internacional. 
La supuesta acción dañina de los OGMs a la biodiversidad en general no se ha manifestado en ninguno de los 10 países mega biodiversos de los 17 del mundo, que ya cultivan OGMs. El efecto de la transferencia de genes útiles a otros cultivares no GM puede evitarse por aislamiento y zonificación. Es importante que cada evento transgénico sea evaluado caso por caso. No se puede hacer una predicción generalizada de algún efecto si lo hubiera, ya que el mismo se refiere solo a cada especie y puede ser positivo, negativo o neutro.   *¿Entre los países pobres cuántos y cuáles son los países que ya han adoptado esta tecnología? * Los países en desarrollo representan ya el 48% del área total plantada con cultivos GM que fue de 148 millones de hectáreas en el año 2010. Los países de Sudamérica que siembran cultivos transgénicos son todos con excepción de Venezuela, Ecuador y Perú, además de las Guayanas. México, Honduras y Costa Rica también siembran cultivos GM. En Africa lo hacen Burkina Faso, Egipto y Sudáfrica. En Asia cultivan OGMs, India, Filipinas, Myanmar, China y Pakistán. En total son 29 los países que ya siembran OGMs , pero al menos 59 los consumen. Muchos países están desarrollando sus propios OGMs.  *¿Es cierto que Bolivia tiene ya gran cantidad de hectáreas de cultivos transgénicos? * De acuerdo al informe No. 42 de ISAAA, Bolivia subió su área de siembra de soya transgénica a 900,000 hectáreas en el año 2010. 
¿Usted forma parte de la Comisión Multisectorial formada por el Ejecutivo para evaluar el Reglamento de Seguridad de la Biotecnología? 
Ni PeruBiotec ni el suscrito hemos sido invitados a participar en la Comisión Multisectorial pero daremos a conocer nuestra posición a la misma.  *¿Quiénes harán la evaluación de dicho reglamento? * Como lo dijo recientemente en un programa de TV el Ministro de Agricultura, las propuestas de la Comisión Multisectorial no son vinculantes y es el MINAG con sus propios expertos quien tomará la decisión final tras estudiar las propuestas y evaluarlas. El actual Reglamento de Bioseguridad de la Biotecnología es perfectible.  *¿Tiene usted alguna relación comercial con Monsanto o con otra compañía de venta de semillas transgénicas? Cuál es su interés en el tema? * He sido Director de organizaciones de Investigación agrícola en el Perú desde muy temprano en mi carrera profesional: Estación Experimental Asociación de Agricultores de Cañete, Programa de Maíz Escuela Nacional de Agricultura hoy UNALM, Dirección de Investigación Agrícola del SIPA, fundador y primer director del INIPA hoy INIA, director de la Asociación Tabacalera de Investigación Científica y Tecnológica, Consultor del Programa de Investigación en Cebada de Maltería Lima, Director General Asociado del Centro Internacional de Agricultura Tropical donde inicié las actividades en biotecnología. He sido director de investigación en empresas de semillas, Northrup, King and Co por diez años a cargo de investigaciones en América Latina y en las empresas del grupo peruano de semillas Penta con sus filiales en Perú, Colombia, Panamá, Venezuela y Estados Unidos. Estuve en tres oportunidades en directorios de CONCYTEC y allí trabajamos en el desarrollo del Plan Nacional de Biotecnología, que es el primer plan nacional del CEPLAN. Mis primeros estudios sobre biología molecular fueron con el Dr. James Watson, codescubridor de la estructura del ADN y mi primera publicación sobre el Código Genético pronosticando su uso para una revolución del mejoramiento genético la hice en la revista Fitotecnia Latinoamericana en 1965. 
Reitero no tener ninguna relación comercial o económica con empresas que venden semillas transgénicas, quienes tienen sus propios distribuidores en el Perú. Mi interés en el tema de los cultivos transgénicos es de orden científico y de desarrollo en el Perú, por ser conocedor de todo el Perú y haber trabajado activamente en genética y desarrollo agrario por muchos años. He participado activamente en la colección, estudio y conservación de la diversidad de maíz del Perú, habiendo definido la existencia de 55 razas y ser un activo estudioso de su evolución. Recientemente, he presentado en la IV Reunión del Organismo de Gobierno del Tratado Internacional de recursos Fitogenéticos para la Alimentación y la Agricultura (TIRFAA), en representación del Ministro de Agricultura, la decisión del gobierno peruano de crear y apoyar financieramente el desarrollo de un Centro Andino de recursos Fitogenéticos para la Alimentación y la Agricultura dentro de del TIRFAA. He actuado como promotor del proyecto del Centro Nacional de Biotecnología Agropecuaria y Forestal, el cual se encuentra ya en implementación. Creo honestamente en el gran aporte que puede hacer al Perú la biotecnología moderna aplicada a la agricultura, ganadería, silvicultura, acuicultura, biofarmacia, medicina, industria, minería, petróleo y biocombustibles, biorremediación y a la conservación de la buodiversidad. *
¿Usted trabaja como consultor? O participa directamente en investigaciones y/o producción de productos transgénicos?* 
Como consultor del IICA y del INIA he participado en un estudio de problemas que podrían resolverse con la herramienta de la biotecnología moderna en más de 50 proyectos con gremios de agricultores en el Perú, que se encuentran en una cartera de proyectos en el INIA en el año 2006. También he participado como consultor por el consorcio de CONCYTEC, CEPLAN y Ministerio de la Producción en el desarrollo del Plan Nacional de Biotecnología del 2005, actualmente vigente. Como consultor del INIA por el IICA participé en el anteproyecto del Centro Nacional de Biotecnología Agropecuaria y Forestal. El estudio de pre-financiamiento de dicho proyecto ha sido recientemente terminado por una empresa consultora en el cual no participé. De desarrollarse futuros proyectos de biotecnología moderna en el Perú, tendría la mejor voluntad de promoverlos y apoyarlos si son serios y de utilidad al país. No actúo ni he participado en la investigación de productos transgénicos. Sin embargo, dada la oportunidad lo haría.  *¿En qué proyecto o empresa trabaja actualmente? Sabemos que está en un proyecto de producción de etanol del sorgo dulce. Explíquenos por favor. * Participo como fundador, alto funcionario e investigador en la empresa EthanoPeru LLC con base en Houston, Texas. He desarrollado por mejoramiento genético convencional en el Perú, híbridos de sorgo dulce optimizados para la producción de etanol. En una etapa posterior y habiendo ya sido secuenciado el genoma del sorgo, tenemos planes de investigación conjunta por convenios con universidades americanas y peruanas para la mayor producción de etanol mediante mejoramiento de la producción de azucares fermentables. En nuestros sorgos dulces híbridos hemos alcanzado un potencial productivo de etanol que triplica el rendimiento de etanol de la caña de azúcar por hectárea/año, consumiendo menos de la mitad del agua de riego y en ensayos en el Perú, México, Estados Unidos e Israel. Aplicando ingeniería genética en una etapa futura creemos poder alcanzar mejoras aun mayores.  *¿Qué riesgos se corren con el uso de la manipulación genética?* 
En 1976 se reunieron en Asilomar, California, convocados -entre otros- por los premios Nobel Paul Berg y James Watson (mi ex profesor en Harvard) reputados científicos para examinar con gran preocupación el posible escape de microorganismos de origen transgénico y allí sentaron las pautas de bioseguridad. Muchos años después James Watson señaló que si hubiera conocido lo que se sabe hoy, habría tenido una posición más liberal con los OGMs y no habría atrasado tantos años su aplicación. Sin embargo, debe señalarse que luego de las guías de la OECD – las primeras sobre bioseguridad – y las adoptadas por las agencias reguladoras de los países líderes en la producción de OGMs no se ha producido ningún caso de daño a la salud humana y biodiversidad. Ha habido un solo caso, el del maíz Liberty Link que erradamente fue registrado para uso solo en raciones de animales pero por error apareció en algunos alimentos humanos. Pero el error no causó daño a la salud, sino fue un error administrativo de la empresa al no registrarlo igualmente para uso humano. Hoy ya todo alimento con origen GM se registra para ambos usos. No existe el “riesgo cero” en ninguna tecnología, sea ella en telecomunicaciones o transporte aéreo o terrestres, o medicina, o electricidad. Lo que se trata es de regular es la posibilidad de alcanzar un nivel de seguridad compatible con los intereses de la comunidad, mediante un sistema regulatorio reforzado e idóneo. En el Perú el INIA ha equipado un moderno laboratorio de control y ha capacitado personal para poder aplicar el reglamento de bioseguridad de los OVMs agrícolas.  *¿Puede haber errores? Mal uso? Abuso en perjuicio de grupos interesados comercialmente? Quien supervisará esto? * Debería terminarse con el idea de que los grupos interesados comercialmente tienen intereses diferentes a los de los usuarios y de la comunidad en que viven. Cualquier error puede representarle a una empresa perder su mercado y ser punible de demandas. Por consiguiente las empresas deben ser las primeras interesadas en velar por la bioseguridad de sus productos. Hasta ahora lo han hecho responsablemente. Los productos de la ingeniería genética se encuentran en biofarmacia, medicina, agricultura, industria, acuicultura, minería y biorremediación. Han sido regulados por agencias reguladoras en sus respectivos países – siendo FDA en Estados Unidos y EFSA en la Unión Europea – las principales. Además son supervisados por la Organización Mundial de la Salud, FAO y la Comisión de Codex Alimentarius de las Naciones Unidas. Hasta hoy todos los eventos transgénicos que se encuentran en el mercado han sido declarados por estas agencias no diferentes en su comportamiento a sus similares convencionales.   *Qué opina de las campañas en contra de los transgénicos en el país? * Las corrientes anti-transgénicos en el Perú imitan a las de otros países y tienen sus orígenes en organizaciones internacionales interesadas en que no prosperen por razones ideológicas o comerciales, ni en el Perú ni en otros países. Movilizan a a ONGs en el Perú con aportes de fondos de ONGs extranjeras que a su vez reciben fondos de algunos gobiernos. Existen pruebas de ello. En el Perú hay una plataforma de 15 ONGs que bajo el lema NO A LOS TRANSGENICOS trabajan coordinadamente. Reciben el apoyo de un par de medios de comunicación importantes que están en campaña por razones ideológicas. El Ministerio del Ambiente ha sido también la fuente de informaciones sesgadas y erradas sobre el efecto potencial de los OGMs sobre el medio ambiente. CONVEAGRO, pero no todos sus gremios y menos el de los productores de maíz, es un foro que ha manipulado políticamente un tema que es esencialmente técnico. ASPEC con intereses especiales de participar en repartirse multas ocasionadas por incumplimiento de disposiciones ha encontrado en el etiquetado de los alimentos de origen GM un potencial filón de ingresos. Les siguen algunos gremios como el gastronómico que ha sido activado por intereses comerciales a ser usado como mascarón de proa en una nave que conduce a una mezcla variopinta de activistas, interesados mercantilistas y nuevos convertidos en busca de una causa de moda a la cual adherirse.   *¿El temor es al producto final o a la tecnología?* 
El temor que se ha inculcado al público lo han trasladado a la tecnología, es decir a “los transgénicos” en general usando metáforas como “alimentos Frankenstein”. Se pierde de vista que lo que debe controlarse es el producto final como tal y no el medio para su obtención. Para los activistas anti-OGM basta que un determinado producto final se haya basado en ingeniería genética para demonizarlo, sin analizar si el producto, caso por caso, es útil o no. La táctica de desinformar o informar a medias, para luego atemorizar al público con supuestos efectos dañinos a la salud y a la biodiversidad, ha sido usada repetidas veces y copiada de otros países. Luego, operando indirectamente, procuran que los representantes de la sociedad civil presionen a los instrumentos políticos para acceder a sus fines.   *Si todos los países desarrollan transgénicos como será la competencia? Tendremos que diferenciarnos, Tenemos alguna ventaja sobre las potencias?* 
La demanda mundial de alimentos crea problemas de seguridad alimentaria en cuanto a abastecimiento de la demanda y al nivel de precios que habrá que pagar por los alimentos si las reservas estratégicas de los países deficitarios disminuyen. Debe tomarse en cuenta, en esta situación, a las variaciones que pueden producirse por cambio climático y la aparición de nuevas plagas y enfermedades en cultivos y animales domésticos. La dependencia en producir más alimentos con genética convencional es ya insuficiente en varias especies. El avance de la ingeniería genética es incontenible por su propio vigor y expansión, al ser reconocida como una poderosa herramienta para el incremento de la productividad agrícola y para brindar mejoras nutricionales a la población (ejemplos: arroz con alto contenido de provitamina A, aceite soya modificado para alto contenido de ácido oleico y reducción de grasas trans en la cocina, etc). Esta tecnología está siendo adquirida por los países en desarrollo más avanzados y ya está en casi todos los países que bordean al Perú. El costo de no adquirirla sería atrasar al país y reducir nuestra competitividad. Quienes toman las decisiones erradas pueden hacer perder el tren de la historia. Esperemos que las mentes claras descubran a tiempo que estamos a punto de perder el tren de la historia y que tomará el doble del tiempo recuperar las oportunidades perdidas por el no uso de la biotecnología moderna.  *Si se puede adelantar y retrasar la floración de los cultivos podremos manejar mejor comercialmente nuestra producción?* 
El adelanto o atraso de floración mediante la ingeniería genética, puede permitir que, sin modificar a las variedades actuales en sus otras características, se obtengan variantes de ellas más precoces y más tardías. Al extenderse el período de cosecha, no se estaría restringiendo a los productores a una corta temporada de cosecha y de acceso a los mercados.  *Háblenos del proyecto de crear un Centro de Biotecnologia agropecuaria y forestal . Cuál será su importancia?* 
El concepto de un Centro Nacional de Biotecnología e Ingeniería Genética se formuló dentro del Plan Nacional de Biotecnología aprobado en el 2004 y que es el Primer Plan Nacional del CEPLAN, como uno de sus instrumentos. Está contenido en el Proyecto de Ley aprobado en el 2006 en el Congreso sobre Promoción de la Biotecnología y que no llegó a rubricar el Presidente Toledo. Se volvió a desarrollar en la Plataforma de Servicios a la Agricultura del MINAG como consecuencia del TLC con Estados Unidos como Centro Nacional de Biotecnología Agropecuaria y Forestal en el gobierno anterior. Finalmente en el presente gobierno se ha iniciado su implementación con los primeros laboratorios ya desarrollados en el INIA con una inversión de más de 7 millones de soles y con estudios de pre-factibilidad y de pre-financiamiento internacional. Se aspira a tener un centro de investigación y servicios de clase A-.1 internacional para el desarrollo de aplicaciones de la ingeniería genética a mejorar plantas y animales y a facilitar los análisis y monitoreo de riesgo. Trabajará en red con universidades y sus escuelas de graduados y será apoyado por el sector privado. *
¿Cuántas cosas se puede hacer a favor del agro con biotecnología?* 
La biotecnología moderna puede ser una herramienta importante, no una panacea, para alcanzar niveles más altos de rendimiento económico en beneficio de los productores agrarios y de calidad nutricional y menores precios de los alimentos básicos para los consumidores. Existen ya 50 perfiles de proyectos sobre aplicaciones en silvicultura, acuicultura, agricultura y ganadería. Varios de ellos son para darle valor agregado a nuestras exportaciones. El número de proyectos factibles crecerá en la medida que el Perú adquiera las capacidades humanas y haga los esfuerzos de desarrollar esta tecnología.   *¿Es la biotecnología aplicable solo a grandes agricultores y a monocultivos? * De los 15.4 millones de agricultores que emplearon la agro-biotecnología moderna en el año 2010, 14.4 millones, o sea el 90%, fueron pequeños agricultores con siembras de cultivos transgénicos en entre 0.5 y 4 hectáreas. Las especies con variedades transgénicas que ya están en uso son: algodón, maíz, soya, canola o colza, alfalfa, remolacha azucarera, papa y papaya. Muy próximamente se agregarán: arroz, frijol, yuca, caña de azúcar, camote, manzana y trigo y entre animales GM, al salmón, trucha, tilapia, carpa GM para acuicultura. La decisión de los agricultores de operar con monocultivos o con rotaciones de cultivos es muy variable y de acuerdo a sus circunstancias y es independiente de si las variedades son GM o no.  *¿Qué efectos han tenido los cultivos transgénicos sobe la reducción de uso de pesticidas y su impacto ambiental? * En el período de 1996 al 2009 se estima la reducción en uso de pesticidas en siembras de cultivos GM en 393,000,000 de kilos de ingrediente activo de pesticidas., que en términos de Cociente de Impacto Ambiental equivale a un 17.1% de reducción. Se ha ahorrado combustible para araduras debido a la tecnología de tolerancia a los herbicidas de uso general que tienen determinados OGMs, lo que permite siembras directas. Ese ahorro ha sido de 16,300 millones de kilos de CO2 que equivale a retirar 7.2 millones de automóviles de los caminos. El ahorro de aplicaciones de pesticidas implica un ahorro adicional de 1,360 millones de kilos de CO2. El ahorro total es de una menor emisión de 17,600 millones de kilos de CO2 o el equivalente de retirar 7.8 millones de automóviles de las carreteras y estas cifras se aplican solo al año 2009! 
Si las 229 millones de toneladas adicionales de alimentos ganadas por la biotecnología moderna en el período 1996 a 2009 no hubieran sido producidas por cultivos transgénicos, se habría tenido que agregar 75 millones de hectáreas de cultivos convencionales. Solo en el 2009 se habrían requerido 12 millones de hectáreas adicionales, muchas de las cuales habrían procedido de tala y quema de bosques tropicales.   *Fuente: http://www.agronegociosperu.org/noticias/070611_n1.htm*

----------


## mariano benjamin jara

Que podemos ya comentar ahora que el Congreso ya aprobo la moratoria de diez anos, sin haberse hecho una mea culpa y no reconocer que la falta total de comunicacion del gobierno de Garcia hacia el pueblo es la causante de este otro atrazo. 
Mis respetos como siempre a un insigne cientifico peruano como lo es el Dr Grobman, creo que nadie puede dudar de su honestidad. En la entrevista nos muestra muy claramente, como si nos estara dictando catedra, aclarando todas las dudas que pueden haber sobre los transgenicos. Ya lo habiamos dicho en muchas ocasiones en este foro, y ahora concordamos en todo su extension sobre las puntuales apreciaciones que este peruano ilustre expone en el reportaje. 
El Peru tiene muchas personas con capacidades extraordinarias, pero jamas son reconocidos en su tierra, mas al contrario son denigrados y maltratados, pero si somos los primeros en ensalzar a figuras de la farandula, y la huachaferia, ese el el retrato del Peru, que no logra avanzar a pesar de tanta riqueza natural que posee.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Ahora sí, que se debatan y estudien los transgénicos *  _Tras moratoria para ingreso, Gastón Acurio pide hacer investigaciones._ 
Luego de que el Congreso de la República aprobara el jueves la moratoria por 10 años al ingreso y producción en territorio peruano de los transgénicos, los principales defensores de la disposición hicieron un llamado al debate y a la investigación sobre el tema.  
El chef Gastón Acurio se mostró sorprendido por el consenso conseguido para la aprobación de la norma, cuya promulgación quedó en manos del Ejecutivo. 
“La moratoria es una oportunidad para iniciar un debate desde cero, realizar un mapa genético del Perú y cuadruplicar el presupuesto para investigación, de modo que determinemos si en el Perú pueden convivir la agricultura agroexportadora, la orgánica y la transgénica, como señalan algunos”, dijo. 
Agregó que corresponde a los defensores de los organismos vivos modificados (OMV) probar que estos no afectan la biodiversidad para que se levante la moratoria, y no lo contrario. 
La gerenta general de CómexPerú, Patricia Teullet, replicó que el debate alturado y la mayor investigación se debieron realizar antes de que se aprobara la moratoria.  
“Ahora corresponderá participar en el nuevo debate a los que sí tienen intereses económicos en los productos orgánicos, por un lado, y en los transgénicos, por otro. Los que asumimos un rol a favor de los OMV ya no jugamos un papel”, opinó.  
Añadió que no se podrá controlar el contrabando de semillas transgénicas y que en algunos meses se tendrá que buscar cómo regular esos cultivos. *
MAÍZ Y ALGODÓN * En la víspera, el presidente de Inform@cción, Fernando Cillóniz, advirtió que la prohibición aumentará la importación de maíz y algodón transgénicos en el país.  
José León (Perú Posible), titular de la Comisión Agraria del Congreso, dijo que hay especies de maíz desarrolladas por cruce natural con mayor rendimiento que la variedad transgénica y que el algodón peruano es de alta calidad. Además, llamó a Cillóniz a defender su posición en el debate técnico que se debería iniciar tras la promulgación de la moratoria. *
EN PUNTOS * El ministro del Ambiente, Ricardo Giesecke, saludó que su despacho sea la autoridad competente en transgénicos, puesto que Agricultura no debe ser juez y parte. 
El congresista José León consideró que se debe apostar por la agricultura de alto valor.   *Fuente: El Comercio*

----------


## mariano benjamin jara

Que mal andamos..ahora si que se investigue con transgenicos,,, claro...como somos inventores de la polvora, ahora vamos a comenzar a investigar sobre lo que son los genes y lo que es un mapa genetico...porque los peruanos no confiamos en las investigaciones hechas fuera del pais...Que extravagantes somos, sin embargo ya nos metemos a la boca diario productos transgenicos, y los payasos politicos y los cientificos metidos a politicos ahora dicen: YA AHORA SI COMENCEMOS CON LOS TRANSGENICOS... da pena tanta ignorancia, pudiendo adelantar en anos, la moratoria solo servira para introducir transgenicos de manera no controlada. 
Ese senor Leon, debe ser un aprendiz de agricultura..porque repite como loro lo dicho en otro contexto por un investigador del INIA.... le reto a este congresista a que me obtenga un rendimiento de 20 Tm como lo tiene Chile o Argentina. y no se llene la boca con cosas que no sabe.... Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Golpe científico a los transgénicos mientras China interrumpe la siembra* 
Social Watch
Erradicación de la Pobreza y Justicia de Género
Adital    Foto: Navdanya International 
Lejos de acabar con el hambre en el mundo y de mejorar la calidad de vida de los campesinos, los cultivos transgénicos agravan la inseguridad alimentaria y los riesgos a la salud y son un fracaso a la hora de aumentar las cosechas, según confirmaron estudios científicos en las últimas semanas. Estas nuevas investigaciones coinciden con la inminente interrupción por parte de China a la comercialización de arroz y trigo genéticamente modificados, como informó la Red del Tercer Mundo (TWN).  
"El semanario financiero Observador Económico confirmó la medida en su edición del 23 de septiembre, invocando un informante vinculado con el Ministerio de Agricultura”, indicó TWN en un memorándum público al respecto.
La inminente veda, que se extenderá por entre cinco y diez años, "parece alineada con la creciente cautela en torno de la tecnología transgénica que reina en la cúpula del gobierno”, agregó esta organización con sede en Malasia que integra la red de Social Watch.  
"En el Cuarto Taller Internacional de Biodiversidad celebrado en Beijing en abril, organizado por varios grupos científicos chinos, un alto funcionario del Ministerio de Ambiente dijo que el primer ministro Wen Jiabao pidió mayor cautela en la materia”, indica el memorándum. 
Mientras, el diario chino Global Times informó sobre el compromiso expuesto por el funcionario del Ministerio de Agricultura Chen Xiaohua a aceptar los llamados a la cautela. Por otra parte, entrevistado por el Diario de Nanfang el 29 de septiembre, Yuan Longping, conocido como "el padre del arroz híbrido”, advirtió que "los científicos no saben si la resistencia a los insectos de algunos cultivos transgénicos tienen efecto en seres humanos”. 
Un mes después, un informe elaborado por 20 organizaciones de la sociedad civil del sudeste asiático, África y América Latina constató que los transgénicos causaron un aumento en el uso de productos químicos que contaminan el agua y la tierra, y la propagación involuntaria y sin control de "supersemillas” infértiles en predios donde no fueron cultivadas. 
El estudio, titulado "El emperador transgénico está desnudo: Un informe ciudadano global sobre el estado de los transgénicos” y coordinado por la organización Navdanya International y la Comisión Internacional para el Futuro de la Alimentación y la Agricultura con la colaboración del Centro de Seguridad Alimentaria, describe la ingeniería genética como "tecnología fallida” cuyas "promesas de aumentar el rendimiento de las cosechas y alimentar a los hambrientos demostraron ser falsas”. 
"La ingeniería genética no aumentó el rendimiento de ningún vegetal. Investigaciones de Navdanya en India muestran que, si bien [la compañía estadounidense] Monsanto afirma que el algodón Bt rinde 1.500 kilogramos por acre, en realidad alcanza un promedio de entre 400 y 500 kilogramos”, escribió la renombrada científica y activista Vandana Shiva, quien dirigió la investigación junto con sus colegas Debbie Barker y Carolina Lockhart. 
El estudio también verifica que los transgénicos tolerantes a herbicidas y resistentes a los insectos, con la presunta propiedad de controlar por sí mismos yerbas malas y pestes, "hicieron surgir supersemillas y superpestes”, remarcó Shiva. 
Los defensores de los transgénicos prometieron resolver "grandes desafíos” como "las crisis alimentarias, la degradación de recursos naturales y el caos climático”, pero esta tecnología "no logró alimentar a los hambrientos y ha contribuido a la destrucción ambiental y al recalentamiento planetario”, escribió Debbie Barker en el informe. Por otra parte, agregó, estos cultivos "no están alimentando a los hambrientos” porque "en su inmensa mayoría se los procesa como pienso animal o a biocombustibles”. 
"En contraste con el muy costoso sistema industrial transgénico de alta tecnología, hay métodos agrícolas viables y de bajo costo que solucionan mejor los problemas del hambre y la pobreza”, sostuvo Barker. 
"La ingeniería genética no es solo una ciencia, una tecnología y un negocio, sino también una moda intelectual pasajera y en cierto sentido una burbuja económica. Algo que se vende, y en exceso, como la ultimísimo respuesta a todo: solucionará el problema del hambre y curará toda enfermedad”, escribió Wendell Berry en el informe. "La biotecnología también es extremadamente cara en comparación con la agricultura tradicional y es costosa para los agricultores. Algunas compañías biotecnológicas mendigan dinero, mientras otras aportan grandes cantidades a los departamentos universitarios de microbiología. La actitud de la industria hacia los campesinos es de hostilidad, como lo demuestran sus demandas contra ellos y su búsqueda del ‘gen terminator’. Su actitud hacia los consumidores es agresiva y despectiva, como lo demuestra su oposición al etiquetado.” 
El informe advierte que, tras la introducción de los cultivos transgénicos comerciales en 1996, éstos llegaron a producirse en 29 países y a cubrir alrededor de 1.500 millones de hectáreas. En China, agrega, el uso de algodón resistente a los insectos multiplicó por 12 la población de estas pestes desde 1997. Los cultivadores de soja de Argentina y Brasil necesitan el doble de herbicida para sus predios que con las modalidades tradicionales. El uso de pesticida sobre el algodón en India se multiplicó por 13 desde la introducción de la variedad transgénica Bt. 
El estudio "Alimentos con ingeniería genética: Una revisión”, publicado el 28 de septiembre por la organización Food and Water Watch radicada en Washington, concluye que la proliferación de esos cultivos causó numerosas crisis ambientales y de salud, así como aumentó la pobreza al obligar a millones de campesinos a "comprar” semillas patentadas a precios exorbitantes, informó la agencia de noticias IPS. 
Este informe, concentrado en la situación estadounidense, indica que tres organismos gubernamentales (la Administración de Alimentos y Medicamentos, el Departamento de Agricultura y la Agencia de Protección Ambiental) son cómplices de esas crisis, debido a su débil control, su escasa capacidad para imponer las regulaciones y su absoluta falta de coordinación. 
Otro informe, publicado este mes por el Centro Africano de Bioseguridad (ACB), se opone a la autorización del primer ensayo con banano transgénico en Sudáfrica, no sólo por los riesgos que supone "para la salud humana y animal, el ambiente y la sociedad”, sino también por "la falta de interés público o justificativo comercial”. 
El ABC considera que el banano resistente a enfermedades fitosanitarias no puede poner fin a los problemas de tenencia de la tierra o la competencia de áreas de producción más ecológicamente adecuadas, como las de Mozambique, un proceso que significará la pérdida de 24.000 empleos rurales en Sudáfrica. 
Este informe se basa sobre datos de estas fuentes: 
El emperador transgénico está desnudo (síntesis, en inglés y en formato PDF): http://bit.ly/pWP1rX
        El emperador transgénico está desnudo (informe completo, en inglés y en formato PDF): http://bit.ly/ov9ZnJ
        Banano transgénico se cuela en Sudáfrica: Claves y preocupaciones (en inglés y en formato PDF): http://bit.ly/rcBt9i 
        Biosafety Information Center, en inglés: http://bit.ly/qaY07S
        Instituto para la Agricultura y la Política Comercial, en inglés: http://bit.ly/YT7dD
        IPS: http://bit.ly/8J2TZQ
        The Guardian: http://bit.ly/ahcby6
        Centro para la Seguridad Alimentaria: http://bit.ly/Jv8cM  *Fuente: http://www.adital.com.br/site/notici...g=ES&cod=61710*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Aprobaron Ley de Moratoria al ingreso de semillas transgénicas. 
Saludos

----------

